# {{ Stuff that just works }}



## orbital (Nov 4, 2015)

+

Have you ever had a product,, any product
that exceeded your expectations, or was so good you bought another right away?

Share your experiences__:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 4, 2015)

May sound stupid but, Griots Garage Cleaner Wax. It just works.

http://www.griotsgarage.com/product/cleaner+wax+16+ounces.do


----------



## scout24 (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Leatherman Sideclip. I NEED pocketclips, can't stand loose items in the bottom of my pockets, and can't really do belt sheaths day in day out. Probably my most used multitool. I had two, my son lost one, a member here found one for me in a hardware store in England and was kind enough to purchase and ship it to me. That is still new in box, while my original backup now gets used pretty hard. 

2. 4WR Vise Grip pliers. Look just like regular, but 4" long. Tiny but incredibly useful. I had wanted a Leatherman Crunch (Theme here?) but they were pretty expensive for what they are in my opinion. These 4WR's are light, locking, fairly cheap, easy to pack, and make great pot handles when cooking. Also nice to have a second pair of pliers for gear repair , etc. in the woods. Makes a great bit holder for the Leatherman bits, or others for that matter. I've got four or five of these scattered in bags, cars, trucks, etc. Pics side by side forthcoming.
EDIT- Pics.

















3. Zebralight SC62w. Ordered one, used it for one night when it showed up, have a second put aside in case the first one goes bad. I like it that much.


----------



## orbital (Nov 5, 2015)

May sound stupid but, Griots Garage Cleaner Wax. It just works.

hotlinked image removed
^

My Dad was nuts about Griots products,, especially the window cleaner.
He would buy it by the gallon, somehow I now have 2 gallons of Griots window cleaner.

Not sure if I'll go though 2 gal. of it in my lifeoo:

>> On a more CPF note, one thing I bought another right away was a EagleTac D25LC2 Mini {twisty}
to this date, I have not found a more _grail _light for me

hotlinked image removed


----------



## markr6 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Rain-X*!!! It amazes me every time, especially after a fresh application and anything 50mph+. But it does last quite a long time.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 5, 2015)

Knipex pliers ...


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd love to contribute, but none of my stuff seems to "just work" anymore. 

How about this? Half a spoon of baking soda for serious stomach acid attacks. Relief in seconds where OTC antacids take their sweet time about it.
It's good for first aid for battery spills and a bunch of other stuff too. Glad we have it, what would the world be like without baking soda?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 5, 2015)

markr6 said:


> *Rain-X*!!! It amazes me every time, especially after a fresh application and anything 50mph+. But it does last quite a long time.



Have to agree. Regarding the wipes only though. The spray bottle is just awful. Smears all over the place.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 5, 2015)

scout24 said:


> 1. Leatherman Sideclip. I NEED pocketclips, can't stand loose items in the bottom of my pockets, and can't really do belt sheaths day in day out. Probably my most used multitool. I had two, my son lost one, a member here found one for me in a hardware store in England and was kind enough to purchase and ship it to me. That is still new in box, while my original backup now gets used pretty hard.
> 
> 2. 4WR Vise Grip pliers. Look just like regular, but 4" long. Tiny but incredibly useful. I had wanted a Leatherman Crunch (Theme here?) but they were pretty expensive for what they are in my opinion. These 4WR's are light, locking, fairly cheap, easy to pack, and make great pot handles when cooking. Also nice to have a second pair of pliers for gear repair , etc. in the woods. Makes a great bit holder for the Leatherman bits, or others for that matter. I've got four or five of these scattered in bags, cars, trucks, etc. Pics side by side forthcoming.
> EDIT- Pics.
> ...


I still use my Leatherman SideClip, and even have the the part for it to use bits.


----------



## Megatrowned (Nov 5, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Knipex pliers ...



Haha! As I started reading this thread, this is the product I was thinking about mentioning! I've tried a number of tool brands over the years, and nothing grabs as well as these do. 

As as far as lighting products go that exceed my expectations, three letters: HDS. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Burgess (Nov 5, 2015)

Great Thread Here !

:thumbsup:

lovecpf


I look forward to reading everyone's contributions.



Myself, gotta' mention --


Sanyo / Panasonic Eneloop rechargeable batteries !


Had always avoided " rechargeable " cells,
because they would be DEAD when I actually NEEDED them.

Simply were not a reliable choice for me.


Enter the Sanyo Eneloop !

Holds most of its charge for YEARS ! ! !

Incredibly dependable and reliable.
I'm still using (on a daily basis)
AA Eneloop batteries which I purchased:

*8 Years Ago !*

Never Leak.
Can quickly be " topped off " with no memory effect.
So I can always have a Fully-Charged battery in my device !
No need to "run down" an alkaline, to use it all up.

Eneloops were certainly a GAME CHANGER !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 6, 2015)

Hate to turn the subject to flashlights but...

Malkoff MD2. I was so impressed with the choice of lumens on low, then there was that awesome beam in high...
I bought one to stash. 

Did the same thing with a tan Sure Fire G2x Pro.

Back to not flashlights:

Padded handle vice grips by Craftsman. So rigid when breaking loose mega stuck bolts and the padded handle allows you to clamp even tighter.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 6, 2015)

Back to lights.... I'd say every old school SureFire I own with a pressure switch tailcap. Even my Milky-modded L1 Xtreme with two-stage pressure switch tailcap.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 7, 2015)

Light wise, haven't found a light that works better for me than an Eagletac D25A2. I also have to second the eneloops, they just can't be beat for a rechargeable battery.

I have also over the years found a Ruger 10/22 just flat out works, well as long as you don't use cheap magazines.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 7, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> I have also over the years found a Ruger 10/22 just flat out works, well as long as you don't use cheap magazines.


I guess you could also include the SP101. It always works.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 7, 2015)

Seiko Monster ...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 7, 2015)

Quark PRO QP2L-X, after four years of experimenting, I found a true love. For my needs, it just works.

iMac, after 16 years of always needing to fix my PC, I purchased an Apple. I love my iMac. 

1994 Chevrolet Astro, 311,000 stop n go delivery miles. Every time I turn the key, it just works.

John Deer SRX95 riding mower. I've used it to mow an acre of lawn for 12 years. It's been the most trouble-free tool I've ever owned. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 7, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> I have also over the years found a Ruger 10/22 just flat out works, well as long as you don't use cheap magazines.



I like the Mk II. 

Unfortuneatly I no longer own one.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 8, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> I have also over the years found a Ruger 10/22 just flat out works, well as long as you don't use cheap magazines.



I wish I could say the same thing. Even with standard Ruger 10 rounders, I've found the 10/22, even properly cleaned, hates a heavy diet of .22s. Typically one jam per magazine. Which I guess isn't that surprising since it's a semi-auto tossing out rimfire rounds. Often, brass flying out at weird angles. Ended up with one right between my eyes. (Thumbs up for shooting glasses.) One round jammed so bad I had to reach in and rip it out. The bullet was literally at a 90 degree angle to the casing. I didn't even think that was possible. 

Excellent gun, lots of accessories.... Just a bit disappointing for me.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2015)

One day in a doctors office I read the Kimber 1911 converted to a 22 has jamming issues with some rounds but not others.

It was a while ago so I do not recall which it preffered. 

Guess what I'm saying is "have you tried different brands of ammo?"


----------



## magellan (Nov 8, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I guess you could also include the SP101. It always works.



My two SIGs. Don't think I've had a jam in the 20 years I've owned them. They will cycle ammo that other guns sometimes have trouble with.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 8, 2015)

to Monocrom --

My factory-stock Ruger 10/22 has gone through
* MANY THOUSANDS * of rounds, over the years.

Can't say I have EVER encountered a * JAM * !
( which was the fault of the gun )

But I DID have perhaps 3 rounds which Failed to Fire
after being struck by the firing pin.

Mine has been Amazingly Dependable and Reliable !

( just sayin' . . . . )


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 8, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> One day in a doctors office I read the Kimber 1911 converted to a 22 has jamming issues with some rounds but not others.
> 
> It was a while ago so I do not recall which it prefered.
> 
> Guess what I'm saying is "have you tried different brands of ammo?"



No. But the one I used has a reputation for reliability. Still, it's tough to entirely blame the gun for the all the jams. It's firing .22s. There's a reason why rimfire ammo isn't used in bigger calibers. But also..... can't entirely blame the ammunition either.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 8, 2015)

Burgess said:


> to Monocrom --
> 
> My factory-stock Ruger 10/22 has gone through
> * MANY THOUSANDS * of rounds, over the years.
> ...




I understand. Wish the one I used was as good as your's.

Honestly, very first time I fired the legendary reliable H&K MP5 (full-auto version); I didn't fire it. It jammed on the very first shot before going off. It should have fired. Checked it. Range Master came over. Even he had no clue why it didn't work. Great, I get my hands on something supposedly time-proven; and it refuses to work.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 8, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> One day in a doctors office I read the Kimber 1911 converted to a 22 has jamming issues with some rounds but not others.
> 
> It was a while ago so I do not recall which it preffered.
> 
> Guess what I'm saying is "have you tried different brands of ammo?"


Had pretty bad first hand experience with that issue. My neighbor and I were shooting at my range when the Kimberly conversion failed to fire. I tried a tap-rack-bang but the slide was locked up. I handed the gun to my neighbor (it belonged to him) and he was able to grab the slide and rack it, freeing the stuck round. The thing was, the round was extracted from the chamber but it got caught under the extractor at a 90 degree angle to the breech face and pointing out. When the slide slammed forward it pinched the rim of the stuck round and the round went off going through his hand. Luckily it was only minor tissue damage that resulted. He did everything correct when handling it, ran a clearing drill just like I'm sure many of us have, grab the top of the slide, pull back and let go. He just happened to have his hand still above the slide when the round went off. After some more break in time the gun ran like a champ.



Monocrom said:


> I wish I could say the same thing. Even with standard Ruger 10 rounders, I've found the 10/22, even properly cleaned, hates a heavy diet of .22s. Typically one jam per magazine. Which I guess isn't that surprising since it's a semi-auto tossing out rimfire rounds. Often, brass flying out at weird angles. Ended up with one right between my eyes. (Thumbs up for shooting glasses.) One round jammed so bad I had to reach in and rip it out. The bullet was literally at a 90 degree angle to the casing. I didn't even think that was possible.
> 
> Excellent gun, lots of accessories.... Just a bit disappointing for me.


I have experienced a few jams like that and they ended up being caused by poor quality ammo that had loose crops on the bullets or a weak magazine spring that didn't get the round up far enough for the bolt to strip off the next round from the magazine.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Quark PRO QP2L-X, after four years of experimenting, I found a true love. For my needs, it just works.
> 
> iMac, after 16 years of always needing to fix my PC, I purchased an Apple. I love my iMac.
> 
> ...




Wow, impressed, anyone I've known with an American car had nothing but issues or regret. I personally have zero faith in the American auto mobile industry and while I'd love to buy a car from an American company I just don't feel like dumping 30k into anything with a spotty history of reliability.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 8, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Wow, impressed, anyone I've known with an American car had nothing but issues or regret. I personally have zero faith in the American auto mobile industry and while I'd love to buy a car from an American company I just don't feel like dumping 30k into anything with a spotty history of reliability.


Horrible automotive engineering is nothing new, but Volkswagan has taken it to a new height possibly entering criminal liability along with slopy engineering.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 8, 2015)

sidecross said:


> Horrible automotive engineering is nothing new, but Volkswagan has taken it to a new height possibly entering criminal liability along with slopy engineering.



VW is another company that has always been iffy in terms of reliability, they've been riding the 'german engineering' thing for too long. The recent revelations are pretty bad, fraud.


----------



## sidecross (Nov 8, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> VW is another company that has always been iffy in terms of reliability, they've been riding the 'german engineering' thing for too long. The recent revelations are pretty bad, fraud.


There is now an international class action suit againt Volkswagan; current owners now have pocession of an unwanted car whose value is almost zero value both monetary and in an envionment that is coping with smog caused by gasoline and diesel engines.


----------



## nbp (Nov 8, 2015)

Let's keep this thread about stuff that WORKS and not get too sidetracked by auto company lawsuits and bad ammo etc. Thanks.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Wow, impressed, anyone I've known with an American car had nothing but issues or regret. I personally have zero faith in the American auto mobile industry and while I'd love to buy a car from an American company I just don't feel like dumping 30k into anything with a spotty history of reliability.



I keep buying Fords because Fords make good products. 

Was raised by a repeat Ford owner who was the son of a repeat Ford owner.
Frankly every car breaks at times. But being in a Ford family we generally know what is wrong, why it broke and how to fix it. If not we know who does.

Foreign cars? No thanx...'cept my Honda Prelude. 19 years old (last month), 238k miles and just getting going. It was one of the 1st 97's to reach the US in 96.

Liked it so much I bought 4 of them in 013 (a 93, and 3 91's). 
But I'm down to the 97 and 1 of the 91's, which is in mothballs awaiting January when it'll be labeled an antique. It's a low mileage car that's been garaged all but 1 year of it's life. 

My son (who turned me onto the Prelude) has 3.
He broke the Ford chain and will only drive a Prelude (until a particular used Focus model falls into his price range)


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 8, 2015)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Have you ever had a product,, any product
> that exceeded your expectations, or was so good you bought another right away?
> ...



Girl Scout cookies!!!


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 9, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> I guess you could also include the SP101. It always works.


I came into this thread to post about my sp101 in 357 mag.... you beat me to it.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 9, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Have to agree. Regarding the wipes only though. The spray bottle is just awful. Smears all over the place.



Yeah, you can't spray it on like glass cleaner. You have to hold it real close to the window and just squeeze to let it "leak" out...then rub in with a towel. Or just use the bottle with a flipcap. Of course, you have to mist it with water afterwards to buff out the greasy residue (weird, but that's how it's supposed to work)


----------



## Speedfreakz (Nov 9, 2015)

Monocrom said:


> Have to agree. Regarding the wipes only though. The spray bottle is just awful. Smears all over the place.



You use very little and need to buff it out


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 9, 2015)

^^This

I'm about halfway through a 10+ year old bottle.

Armor All on glass is similar to Rain X but doesn't last as long.

The secret is to clean, clean, clean the glass, then soak a paper towel with it and massage it onto the glass.
Then after a few minutes buff with a terry cloth or similar.

Takes about an hour tops. Yet the time spent causes the glass to bead at least twice as long.

I've had it last over a year before.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 9, 2015)

Not sure if it's available in the US, but Simple Green cleaner.
Gentle, yet works great on so many things.
Diluted it is great for soaking jewelery, watches, I spray it on my electric razor blade & screen,....

Also, hydrogen peroxide. Another great cleaner. It may sound odd, but it removes blood from clothing really well. Pet stains too, ...


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 9, 2015)

Original Bike Spirits waterless spray cleaner.

http://www.originalbikespirits.com/products/spray-cleaner-polish/

It works on all kinds of things, not just motorcycles.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 9, 2015)

P_A_S_1 said:


> Wow, impressed, anyone I've known with an American car had nothing but issues or regret. I personally have zero faith in the American auto mobile industry and while I'd love to buy a car from an American company I just don't feel like dumping 30k into anything with a spotty history of reliability.



Well, it was built almost 22 years ago. The next year I bought a new 1995 Astro van; nothing but problems.

~ Chance


----------



## Borad (Nov 9, 2015)

Rubber gloves for washing dishes and cleaning. I experimented with brands that I could only find online in quantities of a dozen so I could find a really good fit. I searched for "canning gloves" and other gloves sold for commercial use. One brand was a fail (at the size I tried) the second brand was perfect. I still have 11 of the failed gloves sitting around. I guess I'll sell them on Ebay.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 9, 2015)

Borad said:


> Rubber gloves for washing dishes and cleaning. I experimented with brands that I could only find online in quantities of a dozen so I could find a really good fit. I searched for "canning gloves" and other gloves sold for commercial use. One brand was a fail (at the size I tried) the second brand was perfect. I still have 11 of the failed gloves sitting around. I guess I'll sell them on Ebay.



Nice one! My wife laughs at me, but when I'm doing manly things like washing dishes, I have to use them  I have dry skin and water+soap = dry cracked bloody hands. Plus, you can use much hotter water if necessary.

I like *Mr. Clean Bliss* gloves (Nyplex material). Large fits me, well, like a glove. I bought several packs because like everything else ever made, I'm sure they'll find a way to screw them up. I think they're about $4 for a pair. I use an older pair for dirty stuff like engine cleaning, spraying toxic chemicals, etc.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 9, 2015)

Launch Mini said:


> Not sure if it's available in the US, but Simple Green cleaner.
> Gentle, yet works great on so many things.
> Diluted it is great for soaking jewelery, watches, I spray it on my electric razor blade & *scream*,....
> 
> Also, hydrogen peroxide. Another great cleaner. It may sound odd, but it removes blood from clothing really well. Pet stains too, ...



There fixed it for you! :thumbsup:

Yes, US have Simple Green. Even yellow Simple Green! Antibacterial Simple Green too...Gotcha! lol


----------



## Borad (Nov 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I like *Mr. Clean Bliss* gloves (Nyplex material). Large fits me, well, like a glove. I bought several packs because like everything else ever made, I'm sure they'll find a way to screw them up. I think they're about $4 for a pair.



Mine are nitrile. $2.50/pair including shipping Ansell Sol-Vex 37-175, size 10. The blue Magid gloves were also size 10 but there was no breathing space for my fingers.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 9, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Original Bike Spirits waterless spray cleaner.
> 
> http://www.originalbikespirits.com/products/spray-cleaner-polish/
> 
> It works on all kinds of things, not just motorcycles.



Does this happen to smell like WD 40?
Another product that just works. ( Spray this on your grill of your car, polish, before a road trip. Bugs just slide off later when you wash it.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 9, 2015)

Launch Mini said:


> Does this happen to smell like WD 40?
> Another product that just works. ( Spray this on your grill of your car, polish, before a road trip. Bugs just slide off later when you wash it.


No, it's kind of hard to describe what bike spirits smells like. Doesn't smell like petro, some kind of a nice non-offensive typeless kind of smell.

Smells pretty good, really. You can use it to clean leather, glass, brass, nickle, stainless, painted surfaces, all kinds of stuff. Non-abrasive, non-corrosive.

You can clean your microwave with it.


----------



## Borad (Nov 9, 2015)

The cheapest, single blade disposable razors. Multiple blades clog too much if you let your beard grow for a few days. I used to need a brush from an electric shaver to clean the blades several times during shaving. I researched the best disposables and they were multi-blades and didn't work. Then I bought 12 "BIC Sensitive" razors and they were perfect.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Nov 9, 2015)

Speaking of wd40. How about pb blaster? Works wonders on stuck stuff, just let it soak.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good call on the PB Blaster. I've been a mechanic for 20+ years and swear by it.


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 10, 2015)

Borad said:


> The cheapest, single blade disposable razors. Multiple blades clog too much if you let your beard grow for a few days. I used to need a brush from an electric shaver to clean the blades several times during shaving. I researched the best disposables and they were multi-blades and didn't work. Then I bought 12 "BIC Sensitive" razors and they were perfect.


I don't do disposable, I rock a pair of straight razors. They can't clog or jam, the primary concern is proper operation. Yeah you can mess yourself up, but don't do that.

I've been using my oldest straight razor for about 10 years I guess? I love the replacement cycle... NONE! 

Seems like it "just works" to me.


----------



## orbital (Nov 10, 2015)

+

*eneloops* have been mentioned a few times, 
my charger for AAs' sucks ____what's a simple, rock solid charger so I can get my mom rolling on them? 

she already has a P60 light & 18650 charger, so its AA recharging time for her.


----------



## Borad (Nov 10, 2015)

The old light bulbs. Just go in a store, get the wattage you need, and no reading fine print about whether it works in enclosed fixtures, how close to "equivalent" it is in brightness, or whether the color temperature will make your home look like a factory.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 10, 2015)

Borad said:


> The old light bulbs. Just go in a store, get the wattage you need, and no reading fine print about whether it works in enclosed fixtures, how close to "equivalent" it is in brightness, or whether the color temperature will make your home look like a factory.



LOL yeah I miss that simplicity! Clear vs frosted was about it. Don't like them? Dropped the package in the garage before you even got to use them? You're out $1.09...no big deal.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 10, 2015)

Orbital- Sometimes spmple is better. The chargers that are available with the eneloops as a package deal may be just the ticket. They're dirt simple- dead cell goes in, charged cell comes out. It's no Maha, but that's the idea. And, you know they were designed to use with those cells.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 10, 2015)

WD40 was originally a water displacer hence the WD. And appasrently was ready for prime time on it's 40th formula...least that's what I read in a magazine.

Liquid Wrench is by some studies the best at breaking stuck on bolts loose. PB being a close 2nd. But the PB is easier to find and costs way less where I hale. So we use that the most. We have some stuff called Nano that seems to be better than PB, yet costs way more and has health warnings the others don't mention about it penetrating skin. 
That only gets used for stuff like old exhaust bolts that PB doesn't get it done. I keep it out of sight way up in the storage areas so not just anybody will have access.

We keep multiple cans of PB a few WD and buy Simple Green by the gallon when it's on sale. 

And my supplied eneloop charger works just fine. I bought an i4 for the versatility though. Great charger and not expensive at all.

And I bought a slew of xenon incans a couple of years ago. Haven't had to change one yet. About $1.25 each. So $5'll get ya 4. They look like a regular bulb, light like a regular bulb and put out the heat (if you like that) like a regular bulb but don't go bad every 45 days...I think mine have a 2 year or 5 year guarentee...or like x number of hours.
I use 'em for table lamps to read by for the extra warmth near a window during those long winter dark days.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Nov 12, 2015)

The only WD40 I have found to work is the rust soak they have out. That stuff worked wonders on an old revolver we found in a building we were cleaning out at my mammaw's. The gun was buried in boxes and in a leather holster that had rotted away. It was froze up and would not move, had big chunk of rust and was pitted pretty bad. We let it soak in the rust soak for about a week and the gun now functions and it cleaned the metal so well you can read the manufacturer name, model, patent dates, etc. It turned out o be a colt police positive in 22lr. It isn't safe to shoot but it operates.

As for breaking stuck bolts I haven't found a product better than Schaeffer Penetro 90


----------



## more_vampires (Nov 12, 2015)

I use Kano Aerokroil as a penetrating oil. Not for use on finished metal surfaces, it can actually lift the surface treatment off.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 13, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I use Kano Aerokroil as a penetrating oil. Not for use on finished metal surfaces, it can actually lift the surface treatment off.



Is that also known as Kroil?

My buddy swears by some stuff I believe he calls that.
He fixes air conditioners and heaters. So time is money.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 15, 2015)

For around the campfire, cotton balls and vaseline.
I'll use flint and steel for giggles.

WD40 can also be used as an accelerant


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2015)

^^ Hmmm...never considered WD 40 for lighter fluid...makes sense though.


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 15, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Hmmm...never considered WD 40 for lighter fluid...makes sense though.



Just let it burn off before you stick your marshmallows over it. lol


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 15, 2015)

Tac Gunner said:


> The only WD40 I have found to work is the rust soak they have out. That stuff worked wonders on an old revolver we found in a building we were cleaning out at my mammaw's. The gun was buried in boxes and in a leather holster that had rotted away. It was froze up and would not move, had big chunk of rust and was pitted pretty bad. We let it soak in the rust soak for about a week and the gun now functions and it cleaned the metal so well you can read the manufacturer name, model, patent dates, etc. It turned out o be a colt police positive in 22lr. It isn't safe to shoot but it operates.
> 
> As for breaking stuck bolts I haven't found a product better than Schaeffer Penetro 90



I have used citric acid many times for this. That stuff is amazing too.

EDIT: Sorry for the two posts. I wasn't paying attention. My bad.


----------



## Borad (Nov 15, 2015)

Speaking of acid, I had dark stains around the overflow hole of my sink and the edge of my toilet and I tried bleach and scrubbing with abrasive power but there was no improvement. Then I tried an acidic toilet bowl cleaner and it worked! Then someone recommended a calcium, lime, and rust remover that I'd been noticing in Home Depot. I didn't know what the stain was so I didn't try it but it sounds safer than the acid so maybe I'll use it when I run out of acid.


----------



## inetdog (Nov 15, 2015)

One of the main ingredients in the CLR products is phosphoric acid. Safer than what is in the drain cleaner but slower.
For stainless steel surface discoloration oxalic acid as found in Barkeepers Friend works very nicely.


----------



## Borad (Nov 15, 2015)

ignore this...see below


----------



## Borad (Nov 15, 2015)

I have an acid drain opener too (left) but I was talking about Zep Acidic Toilet Bowl Cleaner. The drain opener scares me even more.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 16, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> Just let it (the WD40) burn off before you stick your marshmallows over it. lol


LOL... that'd make them slide down better


----------



## Poppy (Nov 16, 2015)

A sawzall is a tool that I rarely need, but when it is needed, it is a life-saver! 

Regarding stuck nuts and bolts:
I typically start with WD40, and if that doesn't work then PB Blaster, then onto something a friend gave me that he swears by... "Releaseall" orapi.com, If none of that works, then I'll fire up my Bernzomatic fire wrench.

My last resort is my sawzall, or another tool that just works, that I find that I reach for more and more is a simple 4 inch cut off tool, used as a hand held grinder, or with a cut off wheel, it throws a lot of sparks, but is often faster than the sawzall.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Nov 16, 2015)

There si no multitool like the Victorinox Swisstool(for me). I have used it on the farm for 10+ years. Use it every day.
At night I use Malkoff or HDS plus AW batteries.
For driving I use Toyota Landcruiser, or a Toyota tundra. They both have 200K+ and never failed yet. I also have a 92' Dodge diesel p/u that will last a lifetime.
For writing I use a Fisher "Space pen".


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2015)

Bar Keepers Friend vs stuck on brake dust:




^^ A toothbrush with a paste of it...




^^ All wheel cleaners failed




^^ Bar Keepers Friend to the rescue.
It has a mild acid even safe for alluminum.


TR3 Resin Glaze vs 23 years of oxidation: 




Car had not been waxed in quite a while. 
At least during the 6 years while owned by the folks I'd bought it from.




^^ a good sign.




^^ this was in May 014. 
Still beaded water in June 015 when I sold it.

Wipe on, wait a couple minutes. Wipe off. 
Buff by hand next day.

Another car:




^^ $10...look for it at Pep Boys or O'Reilleys.

A little California Gold next day...



^^ the truck is like 100' away.




^^ not bad.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 17, 2015)

bykfixer,
That TR3 looks like it works amazingly well. :thumbsup:

A few years ago, I went to my friend's birthday party, and brought a bottle of Meguiar's PlastX and a few rags. I had noticed that his minivan's headlights were pretty dull, actually VERY dull. The difference was dramatic! Not like new... but hugely improved. So much so, a couple of the guys there, put down their glass of wine, and tried it on their car's headlights.

Apparently there is a difference between a Plastic polish, and a car/paint polish. Plastic polish works better on plastic


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Silky BigBoy 2000 folding saw 

Felco shears and cutters

Michelin tires

Gillette expensive razors (yes waste of money but honestly great shaves)

Shimano bicycle components

Husqvarna chainsaws

Echo blowers and trimmers

LG washers and dryers, the low priced ones

Lorex security cams and dvr's


***everyone's mileage will vary with anything complex and electro-mechanical
I have not been boned yet by any maker I post here


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 17, 2015)

Poppy said:


> bykfixer,
> That TR3 looks like it works amazingly well. :thumbsup:
> 
> A few years ago, I went to my friend's birthday party, and brought a bottle of Meguiar's PlastX and a few rags. I had noticed that his minivan's headlights were pretty dull, actually VERY dull. The difference was dramatic! Not like new... but hugely improved. So much so, a couple of the guys there, put down their glass of wine, and tried it on their car's headlights.
> ...



Yep....we use 3m head light restore on headlights.
Drill pack is 10x faster. Then plastic polish to keep 'em shiney. 

But you can use the leftover discs to get all kinds of stuff shiney again.

Got a dull knife blade? Plastic polish works great.
If it's tarnished the 800 and up headlight discs scour away the crud leaving less n less scratches as you increase the grit. 
How about that old weathered cooler? 
Got a Yeti? TR3 will keep it brutally shiney for quite some time.

TR3 makes your old dull grill look like new again..or Bar Keepers Friend on alluminum camping chairs...

Before a combo of Bar Keepers Friend, leftover headlight restore sanding discs, TR3 and car wax:




^^ straight outta the junkyard




^^ after




^^ then waxed.

This stuff aint just for cars there, uh 127...but that's where it got it's start.

And the TR3 has a slight smell that after reading poppy's wd40 accelarant comment...hmmm


----------



## orbital (Nov 17, 2015)

*~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



127.0.0.1 said:


> ..
> Michelin tires
> 
> Shimano bicycle components
> ...



+1 on those for sure

================================ 

*Some more stuff:*

Older Craftsman tools

Tri-Flow lube

Rotella 5W~40 Synthetic Oil

Honda Metropolitan (carbureted version)

My 35+ year old Ariens snowblower..:devil:


----------



## Tre_Asay (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Bic lighters, IMO they are like the lithium battery of fire starters, They work after years unless the flint gets corroded from the elements. I carry one in my pocket and two in my backpack even though I don't smoke. I usually rip off the child safety tab that is over the striker wheel because they really don't stop children and it just makes the lighter a pain to use with cold hands. I wrapped this one with electrical tape.

Magnum brand metal cut off wheels, they are not expensive and they last much longer than the cheap harbor freight bulk wheels.

Beeswax, whether it is for starting a fire, or finishing something it just works.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Gotta agree about Bic lighters. I had one nearly a decade old.... It still fired up!


----------



## Prepped (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

This is a great thread. I was just talking to my buddy about this very thing the other day. I have an appreciation for a piece of gear that just does what it's supposed to do, reliably. Something that I can just depend on gives me such piece of mind. 
+1 on the bic lighters. They just work.


----------



## orbital (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

+

When you have a need for it,, this stuff is a lifesaver*

hotlinked image removed



*caution: it has a tendency to get everywhere, so _sparingly _


----------



## Poppy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Oh boy... do I have an anti-seize experience.

Roy, had a front end shop, and we became friends. A really nice guy. My son had a bronco, and needed front end work, but I didn't know enough about front ends to determine what parts needed replacement, so I went to Roy, and asked him to tell me which parts needed replacement, my son, and I would do the labor, and then bring it to him for the alignment.

"Fair enough", he said, and he had a story to tell... maybe another time. 

The truck needed ball joints. If you are doing uppers, you should do the lowers as well.
Long story short, some came out easier than others, and one I had to beat on it again... and again.... and again. I decided to use anti-seize on the studs when I put them back just to insure that they would come out easier if I ever needed to do them again.

SO... I put everything back together, including the front 4x4 hubs which are a bit of a pia. The only problem was that I couldn't torque the studs to specs, and I called Roy for a tip/trick. The trick was to put the jack under the spindle to force the ball joint further into the tapered hole. That didn't work. So I called him again.... "You did WHAT!? LOL LOL... " Yeah... you'll have to take everything back apart, pull the ball joints, clean the anti-seize off, and then reassemble."

That stuff works great!


----------



## Tre_Asay (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Nice story,

Pilot G2 pens especially the .35 mm 

Casio G-shock GW-330A My dad bought this watch for clearance sale at costco for about $30 And he gave it to me for christmas in 2011.
Going on 5 years of every day wear, The battery recharges by built in solar and it wont run out as long as you spend ~20 minutes in daylight, it is water resistant to 200 m and It has been in the ocean multiple times, it also has automatic time via radio, multiple alarm settings, stopwatch, and is extremely tough. I have worn it in multiple continents, while mountain climbing, and while doing parkour.
I would buy another but I don't think that they make them anymore. It still works as good as the day I bought it.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Poppy- Never-sieze works great, my biggest problem with it is that a tablespoon could probably cover the whe planet. It gets everywhere! And is no fun to clean up after. Works as it should, though...


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Goo-Gone. It works and a little goes a long way, still have a small bottle from IDK how many years ago.


----------



## ZombieBob (Nov 18, 2015)

archimedes said:


> Seiko Monster ...



Have to agree with this. My orange monster just works. It will still be keeping perfect time on my deeply buried in the ocean lifeless wrist.


----------



## Launch Mini (Nov 19, 2015)

ZombieBob said:


> Have to agree with this. My orange monster just works. It will still be keeping perfect time on my deeply buried in the ocean lifeless wrist.



And the lume is crazy bright too.
This is on my short list of watches to acquire.


----------



## RBR (Nov 22, 2015)

.....


----------



## LedTed (Nov 24, 2015)

BenchMade 940; pick your style.
Super Lube
Fluke 87 V


----------



## Poppy (Nov 26, 2015)

Ever blow out your dryer duct with a leaf blower?
Electric one of course 

My duct has a 25 foot run, and three 90 degree bends. I try to clean it at least once, if not twice a year.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 26, 2015)

Torx head fasteners: when you've realized that Philips cams out under excessive torque _by design_ and you just need your less-woodworking-more-carpentry project to go together without the drama of stripped fasteners.


----------



## Dimethyl (Nov 26, 2015)

The no-rinse car wash solutions, e.g. Turtle Wax Rinse Free which can be found easily locally, or Optimum No Rinse which is way more concentrated and economical. It makes washing my car much quicker and easier, and I can do it inside the garage.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 26, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> Torx head fasteners: when you've realized that Philips cams out under excessive torque _by design_ and you just need your less-woodworking-more-carpentry project to go together without the drama of stripped fasteners.


Yes, I used them on a trex deck project this summer, and a battery operated hammer driver. A very nice combination. The hammer driver gave better control than my drill as a driver.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 27, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Yes, I used them on a trex deck project this summer, and a battery operated hammer driver. A very nice combination. The hammer driver gave better control than my drill as a driver.



My father and I built a footbridge last year over a pond spillway at the folks' house. We opted to spend a few more bux on decent-quality Torx-head screws since we'd heard good things about them - even buying some (unnecessary) spare bits. Once the project was finished with zero stripped heads, _we realized that we had driven the vast majority of T20 screws with a *T15* bit_.

I plan on building a storage shed someday soon and torx screws will be the fastener of choice for that job.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 27, 2015)

Agreed on the torx wood screws. I used to love the Robertson (square) but the torx are a bit more forgiving as far as alignment of the bit in the screw head, and just generally easier to use.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 27, 2015)

That reminds me. I reciently purchased a Dewalt Drill/Driver for cranking those torx screws. The power and lack of stress on your wrists while using one will convince you to never go back to a regular drill. When you start to hear a hammering sound, you'll realise magic is happening. 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Nov 27, 2015)

+

For every electrical connection, nothings better than *DeOxit*
This size will last a lifetime & is worth every penny x 10

hotlinked image removed


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 27, 2015)

^^ Torx type comes in even more handy when time to disassemble. 
I built my pop a handicap ramp with torx on the deck and phillips on the rails. In time pieces would need replacing and the torx came right out or broke trying. 
A few years later when my pop passed and I took it apart and the phillips screws were a general pitb to remove. But again torx either came out or broke off making disassembly a breeze. 


I hate to turn this into a post about flashlights but....

Nite Ize drop in elements. 
The C-D size replacement is pretty slick when you want your moonlight brite Dorcy, Rayovac or Mag into an LED convert.






Back to topic:

I have been using the Millwakee 12 volt cordless drill about 3 years now. 275# torque in first gear, with a bunch of rpm's in 2nd gear. Adjustable clutch similar to a drag on a fishing reel. I keep it in direct drive mode mostly.



^^ $119 with a spare battery.
Came with a coupon for a free 3rd one. Batteries hold a charge for months and months. Recharges in 20 or so minutes. 

I bought it to polish cars. But built a 20' long doggy handicap ramp for the dog we got a new knee for. Using as long as 6" screws I only used 1 battery.

And the drill bits...



^^ if memory serves $15
I've used these on wood, alluminum, plastic glass with no dulling. Only issue, I keep breaking the (pilot hole maker) 3/32 and 5/32 bits. So I bought spares.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 27, 2015)

$119 and they threw in that sweet carrying case! Very nice. :twothumbs

Everybody breaks their 3/32 and 5/32 bits. If you keep the bit rotating as you withdraw it from the hole you stand a better chance of removing all of it. Still, 3/32 is tiny weak.

~ Chance


----------



## Puppet (Nov 27, 2015)

Un-du adhesive remover
Invisible glass, glass cleaner.
Oxyclean :kiss:


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 28, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Only issue, I keep breaking the (pilot hole maker) 3/32 and 5/32 bits. So I bought spares.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> $119 and they threw in that sweet carrying case! Very nice. :twothumbs
> 
> Everybody breaks their 3/32 and 5/32 bits. If you keep the bit rotating as you withdraw it from the hole you stand a better chance of removing all of it. Still, 3/32 is tiny weak.


We buy small-diameter drill bits (for woodworking) from Harbor Freight at the local Maker Space because their working life _is exactly the same_ as more expensive/higher-quality bits.


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 28, 2015)

Off the top of my head and things around me.

Fluke 87v.
Stihl stuff.
Yamaha and Honda motorbikes / atv's.
Toyota Hilux.
Titebond 3.
Bosch, Mikita and dewalt tools - especially Bosch.
Old drill presses.
Thundertiger EB-4 S2 pro.
Hakko soldering irons - more specifically Hakko 926.
Yard Machines by MTD 400 series lawn tractor.
Gigabyte motherboards.
Arctic cooling mx-4.
OCZ vertex 4 ssd.
Seasonic and delta power supplies.
70's amplifies - pioneer sa-708.
Noctua Fans.


----------



## Prepped (Nov 28, 2015)

Call it blasphemy, but my Gerber Suspension multitool that I've had for years never fails to get the job done.

+1 on the G-Shock. When you need something that will go through hell and back, that's the watch to get. 
also, +1 on the Goo Gone. One bottle is all you'll ever need.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 28, 2015)

N1TRO- Pics of the Hilux, please...


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2015)

I use Citrosol for removing the goo left behind when removing labels. Indoors it leaves a nice orange smell like you rubbed said item with an orange peel.
Outdoors I use PB Blaster. 

Now I had some permatex baked on a fender once and goo gone was the product that removed that.

Honda or Toro lawn mowers, Echo trimmers and Lucas Oil marine fuel stabilizer all work.

Each fall I add a teaspoon of the stabilizer to the fuel tank of the machine about to be put away. Run said machine until it's out of fuel and the following spring it starts right away. 
I add it to storage tanks at the filling station then add more if the tank still has fuel at the end of the season. If I have to buy fuel into Sept/Oct I buy 89 octane.

Home Depot sells ethanol free fuel in 1 gallon containers...$20/gallon. No thanks.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 28, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> $119 and they threw in that sweet carrying case! Very nice. :twothumbs
> *
> Everybody breaks their 3/32 and 5/32 bits.* If you keep the bit rotating as you withdraw it from the hole you stand a better chance of removing all of it. Still, *3/32 is tiny weak.*
> 
> ~ Chance





idleprocess said:


> We buy small-diameter drill bits (for woodworking) from Harbor Freight at the local Maker Space because their working life _is exactly the same_ as more expensive/higher-quality bits.



See? Even idleprocess breaks them. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2015)

^^ I found some USA made ones at Sears in 014, so I bought all they had.(like 5 of each) Now I'm just more careful. Only broke 1 this year so far.

But Harbor Freight stuff is scattered throughout my tool boxes and stuff. Decent stuff at great prices.

Now years ago I was into model cars. I discovered something called wire bits.
3/32 is a giant one in those sets.




^^ those babies are super sharp some how




^^ this is the drill

Fast forward some years later; 
I'm restoring a 91 Honda Prelude in 013. (did 3 that year using 'better' junkyard parts). They have a fragile clock where the cover broke off easily. So it was daunting to find a clock with a cover still intact. One of the cars still had the cover in the glove compartment.
I set out to refasten the cover so it wouldn't come off again. 
Experts said it could not be done. But in the 80's I'd seen 1/24th scale model cars with psuedo valve stems in the tiny rims. Those guys did it. So could I, was the thought.
Off to a hobby store.




^^ good to have parts clocks

Enter wire bits;




^^ this was like a #64 bit.




^^ axle trick, not quite completed
Instead of relying on 2 tiny tips of plastic inserted into 2 little holes like Honda did, I drilled for an axle and used an ordinary 'stick pin' from my sewing kit. Axle worked like a charm. 
I accidently drilled the left end at a slight angle, which caused the stickpin to be in a bind when inserted. Worked like I meant to. 




^^ when I sold the car later
The buyer was all bragging to his friends "my car has a clock *with* cover"

You need small work done these wire bits from Hobby Town USA are awesome.


----------



## orbital (Nov 28, 2015)

+

Sometimes eliminating a problem *just works*


for the family member who keeps asking to borrow your impact driver: hotlinked image removed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 28, 2015)

I know, right? I'm really particular when it comes to my lights and tools. I don't like anyone using them. You can drive my Caddilac, but don't ask me to hand you my $50 FourSevens flashlight. Weird, I know.

~ Chance


----------



## scout24 (Nov 28, 2015)

Lots of good stuff here!  Chance- I had to laugh. Went to a post-Thanksgiving get together at my Wife's brother's home yesterday. (8 acres in the middle of nowhere, very dark.) Knew it would last into the evening hours, lots of young kids and a fair bit of adult indulging going on... (None for me, thanks. I'm driving.) I made sure to bring two loaner lights with me (9 LED 3xAAA for the kids, and a stock "beater" SF G2 in case an adult needed one) so my HDS didn't leave my sight, and nobody got offended. Got them both back in working order, with battery life left!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 29, 2015)

:twothumbs Could Scout24 be a reference to the Boy Scouts? Who's motto is Always Be Prepared. 

~ Chance


----------



## scout24 (Nov 29, 2015)

Yes, it is. I joined here back when my boys were in Boy Scouts and Cub Scouts respectively, and I was a Den leader for my youngest, and an assistant Scoutmaster briefly with my oldest's troop. The "24" is a nod to my time in uniform attached to the 24th Infantry Division, Ft. Stewart, Georgia. 

EDIT- Plenty of time in your neck of the woods, too, up on Ft. Lewis, Yakima, and the surrounding areas.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Poppy (Nov 29, 2015)

Ryobi has a similar package deal at home depot for $99 they come with lower capacity batteries though. 24 watt hours vs the makita 36 watt hours. They charge in less than an hour, but I never checked how much less.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 29, 2015)

Hydrogen peroxide for zits. I put a little bit on a piece of toilet paper and hold it against the zit until I feel a little bit of stinging. This takes care of them much faster than any acne treatment I've ever used, and it's dirt cheap.

And toilet paper is better than facial tissue because tissues are generally dusty and impart some of that dust to the zit, potentially aggravating it. Apparently the dust in facial tissue is what makes it softer (?)


----------



## magellan (Nov 29, 2015)

scout24 said:


> Yes, it is. I joined here back when my boys were in Boy Scouts and Cub Scouts respectively, and I was a Den leader for my youngest, and an assistant Scoutmaster briefly with my oldest's troop. The "24" is a nod to my time in uniform attached to the 24th Infantry Division, Ft. Stewart, Georgia.
> 
> EDIT- Plenty of time in your neck of the woods, too, up on Ft. Lewis, Yakima, and the surrounding areas.



I just read the Wikipedia article on Baden-Powell. He actually had a very interesting military history before he founded the Scouts, which I'm sure you're aware of.


----------



## N1TRO (Nov 30, 2015)

scout24 said:


> N1TRO- Pics of the Hilux, please...



Will do,
not mine but my dad gets one as a work ute, each time a new model comes out he gets another one and the old one gets sent off for auction with the rest or used somewhere else but they take soo much abuse.
Even though its a base 2wd model we use it to take the motorbikes on a trailer which often involves the underside getting a hammering and there is absolutely no damage what so ever.
Great cars, hes had one since around the N110.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been a fan of the Toyota trucks since my four wheeling days in the early 90's. Seen Toyota 4xr's take more abuse than anything should, and ask for more.


----------



## subwoofer (Nov 30, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That reminds me. I reciently purchased a Dewalt Drill/Driver for cranking those torx screws. The power and lack of stress on your wrists while using one will convince you to never go back to a regular drill. When you start to hear a hammering sound, you'll realise magic is happening.
> 
> ~ Chance



If by this you mean an Impact Driver, then I totally agree. These are a completely different experience to using a drill on low gear to really torque those screws in.

I use Dewalt 18V drills and chose these as at the time the torque was much higher than Makita etc at 51Nm and the latest one has 61Nm (with lower 'soft' torque). The impact driver has 165Nm!!! And this 165Nm is delivered without any wrist wrenching.

So I'd put 'Impact Drivers' at the top of my list of things that work.

Anything by Dewalt
Evostick Impact adhesive
'Snail' single hole Countersink bits (no chatter, super clean cut)

Edit: adding - Citizen Eco-Drive watches (got three now)


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2015)

^^ eco-driiiiiive!

I have 5 that are all within a minute or two of each other at time change.


----------



## Borad (Nov 30, 2015)

Corded tools. I had the most powerful Dewalt cordless tools at the time, 14.4 volts. I used them occasionally and before I knew it they were over 10 years old and the batteries were going. Then they just wouldn't take a charge and Dewalt changed the batteries and the charger. I bought a corded drill to replace the Dewalt drill and I just use a hand saw.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 30, 2015)

N1TRO said:


> ....
> Toyota Hilux.
> ....





N1TRO said:


> ....they take soo much abuse....there is absolutely no damage what so ever....





scout24 said:


> I've been a fan of the Toyota trucks since my four wheeling days in the early 90's. Seen Toyota 4xr's take more abuse than anything should, and ask for more.



... a TopGear favorite


----------



## sidecross (Nov 30, 2015)

scout24 said:


> I've been a fan of the Toyota trucks since my four wheeling days in the early 90's. Seen Toyota 4xr's take more abuse than anything should, and ask for more.


I was a Union Journeyman Mechanic for both Toyota and Mercedes Benz. I also worked on big trucks and tractors.I had three Toyota trucks which never gave me a problem.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

I'd like to steer towards a generic direction briefly... Generic stuff that just works, yet we tend to take for granted...like;

Scissors
Pliers
A fork, spoon
Bicycles
Carabiners
The square knot
The drinking cup
Mirrors
Candles
A simple sack
Ziplocks
Velcro
Tape
Toothbrush
Clicky inkpen/pencils
Cardboard box
Magnets
Clothspins
Twine

I mean just sit still a few ticks and look around you at all the things that just work...so well in fact you don't even notice it.

Once upon a time there was no such thing as 'soap' lol


----------



## Borad (Dec 31, 2015)

Not to be a curmudgeon, but:

Scissors can do that thing where the blades don't press against each other firmly enough to cut unless you squeeze the handle a certain way as you cut. A friend had this problem in high school biology and he didn't know the technique. He just squeezed the handles together and he couldn't cut open his frog.

Bicycles can have many issues and taking off the tire to fix a flat required finesse (though I used to use a screwdriver).

I bought my father a key case with miniature carabiners to hold the keys and the keys fell off far more frequently than with the standard hooks.

Candles could be dangerous. They're no longer recommended for emergency lighting. I have a burn mark on my kitchen cabinet from a memorial candle that was on the counter.

Sacks are prone to holes like pants pockets.

Ziplocks aren't all created equal. The ones with the sliders are OK, but even they can easily break when the bag is overloaded.

I've experienced Velcro not lasting long enough on a pouch and sneakers.

Firm toothbrushes are bad for your gums and can create cuts that let bacteria get to your heart and cause heart problems. I don't think enough people know this. They shouldn't even make firm toothbrushes.

Some pens skip and they have temperature limits.

I use old cardboard boxes for stuff and the packing tape comes off eventually. It completely loses its stick. They're OK if they're glued together.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Borad said:


> .....Firm toothbrushes are bad for your gums and can create cuts that let bacteria get to your heart and cause heart problems. I don't think enough people know this. They shouldn't even make firm toothbrushes. .....




They (actually all but firm especially so) can erode your gums causing the gum line to recede and exposing the tooth below the gum line. Gums don't 'grow' back so the damage is irreversible.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 31, 2015)

Borad said:


> Ziplocks aren't all created equal. The ones with the sliders are OK, but even they can easily break when the bag is overloaded.



A small, but huge irritation for me. The new ZipLoc brand bags have an "Easy Open Tab" which in theory is a nice idea, but it's a TOTAL FAILURE! I use ziplocs a lot for backpacking and storing small toiletry items, so it's not just a once and done deal. After just a few uses, the "welded" seam (yellow arrow below) tears VERY EASILY and continues to split the entire length of the bag if you're not careful. The tab material is just too hard and rigid to not tear. Who tests this stuff before going to market? 

DO NOT BUY THESE! They suck, so I make sure to buy the cheaper, much more durable store brand.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

Guess you guys don't like that cups need washing sometimes?

Holy crap!!!pick pick pick.

No complaints about pliers?

I see all too well how impossible it is to fix a flat tire...my kids make hundreds of $ fixing other kids flat tires...$20 a pop. Yet they walk because _their_ bikes have a flat

Good thing I left off THE SHOELACE!!
Or tooth pics..my gosh...splinters!!!

Cannot get a ziplock to close? Seriously?!?! 

And candles are like guns...perfectly safe if used correctly....


----------



## markr6 (Dec 31, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Cannot get a ziplock to close? Seriously?!?!



I have no idea what the rest of your post is about, but I said nothing about CLOSING a ziploc. And apparently you don't/can't READ posts, as clearly shown here and a dozen other posts now.

And "sad" is the exact opposite of what this thread is about. It's sad when products _don't_ "just work_"._


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

I read 3 posts...don't know why you thought I meant _you_ can't close a ziplock. lol

There once was a time when others would've added in cool stuff they use in everyday life.
These days it seems to be more about what's wrong with everything. 

I guess growing up at a time when you happily made do with something and revelled in the fact that you'd discovered how to work around it's shortcomings..like your figuring out how to cut with scissor blades that no longer mesh or using a screwdiver to peel off a tire...makes me outdated, old fashioned and seemingly grumpy.

That's cool. 

I come from a time when shoes were fastened with laces or buckles. And velcro was for little kids shoes because they couldn't tie yet...
Bags were cinched with strings or buttons because we knew velcro wears out after a while. 

You can thank your government for skipping pens due to declaring petroleum based ink enviornmentally hazardous. And Scotch makes miles of brand new packing tape every day with easy to use dispensers...
well as easy as closing a ziplock anyway.

Regarding a sack with a hole...Wal Mart sells sewing kits for 99¢… Do you continue to wear pants with pocket holes? Throw 'em away? Or fix them? Do you simply toss a shirt when the button falls off?


----------



## nbp (Dec 31, 2015)

Whoa whoa, easy boys. I get what you mean, bykfixer. There are loads of things we use every day and take for granted but make our lives easier. I think the other post about all the things that can go wrong with everyday items got us a bit off track. Let's get back to the main topic. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

Revolvers are back in their holster sir.

Happy New Years everybody


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 31, 2015)

Something that works really well is turning the other cheek. The application here would be to ignore a post that you find offensive. 
Happy New Year! 

~ Chance


----------



## orbital (Dec 31, 2015)

+
*
Yes, basic Ziploc bags are Top 10 Best simple inventions

**Backspace & Delete keys are not bad either..**:laughing:*


----------



## Burgess (Dec 31, 2015)

Great thread here !


lovecpf



My Logitech M705 mouse, wirelessly "attached" to my PC.

Use it Many Hours every day !

Not one moment of trouble or concern. EVER !


Checked the batteries a few days ago,
( Energizer Ultimate Lithium AA x 2 )


Been absolutely FLAWLESS for * THREE SOLID YEARS * ! ! !


And I have NEVER switched it Off !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## RBR (Jan 3, 2016)

.....


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2016)

Casio calculators............just work, even ones 30yrs old :laughing:
Their watches dont seem to do too bad either..........


----------



## orbital (Jan 3, 2016)

ven said:


> Casio calculators............just work, even ones 30yrs old :laughing:
> Their watches dont seem to do too bad either..........



+

Just today I was going to add inexpensive Casio watches to this thread,, ya beat me to it

...two that I'v worn for extend periods of time & simply forgot they're on my wrist:

hotlinked image removed
________________________

hotlinked image removed


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2016)

The 1st brings back memories, you will remember their calculator watches.............used to love them when i was 10 ish. Even contemplated getting another, bit of retro time keeping


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Toyota. Camry...almost any year. On number three. The others were all handed down.
Victorinox Pioneer (old cross), I wish I had the forethought to buy a dozen
Estwing 20oz rip hammer
Timberland Pro pit boss boots
Lodge cast iron cookwear
LL Bean River drivers shirt
Woodman's Pal, WW2 surplus handed down from my dad. A serious tool.


----------



## Treeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

*Carhartt work pants. *

Been wearing them for twenty-years. Good for six to twelve months of hard work. It takes a lot of effort to kill a pair. They can feel heavy at times, and hot, but you never worry about quality or durability no matter what you're doing.

hotlinked image removed


----------



## Borad (Jan 3, 2016)

Screws, as opposed to nails.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 3, 2016)

Loratadine (generic Claritin). Works like a charm for me for keeping spring allergies at bay, and it doesn't make me drowsy. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## dc38 (Jan 3, 2016)

Borad said:


> Screws, as opposed to nails.



"Nailed it" is good. "Screwed" is bad.


----------



## orbital (Jan 4, 2016)

Borad said:


> Screws, as opposed to nails.



+

*For sure*

also, investing in _brass_ or maybe even _stainless_ for outdoor projects,,
in a couple decades you'll be more than thankful you did.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 4, 2016)

P_A_S_1 said:


> They (actually all but firm especially so) can erode your gums causing the gum line to recede and exposing the tooth below the gum line. Gums don't 'grow' back so the damage is irreversible.



threadjacking here

if your gum problem is erosion it is EASILY remedied. this is not irreversible like kidney damage is irreversible, 
gum are pretty simple to fix with a skin graft from the roof of your mouth. gives you a sore mouth for a week
but you have new, perfect gums [if the rest of yourself is not diseased in some way]

stuff that just works: skin grafts for eroded gums


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jan 4, 2016)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Loratadine (generic Claritin). Works like a charm for me for keeping spring allergies at bay, and it doesn't make me drowsy. Your mileage may vary of course.




stuff that works for allergies. Nasacort.

 it completely turned off my ragweed allergy symptoms 100%. 
first time in 10 years I had absolutely no allergies (I started nasacort daily... early august and stayed on it till Oct1)

this was the first year ZERO allergies

exponentially better than claritin or anything else that is a non-steroid.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 4, 2016)

127.0.0.1 said:


> threadjacking here
> 
> if your gum problem is erosion it is EASILY remedied. this is not irreversible like kidney damage is irreversible,
> gum are pretty simple to fix with a skin graft from the roof of your mouth. gives you a sore mouth for a week
> ...


Been there. Never want to go there again. Worse than root canal.


----------



## Borad (Jan 4, 2016)

idleprocess said:


> Been there. Never want to go there again. Worse than root canal.



I read that root canal only hurts when the dentist doesn't inject the pain killer in all the right spots. Even after a couple of attempts it could miss some of the nerves. That's why it hurts some people and not others.

For those who use alcohol based mouthwash to maintain gum health, "this large investigation shows potential risks for head and neck cancer subsites and in long-term and frequent users of mouthwash."

Paper weights work though.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 5, 2016)

Borad said:


> I read that root canal only hurts when the dentist doesn't inject the pain killer in all the right spots. Even after a couple of attempts it could miss some of the nerves. That's why it hurts some people and not others.



This happened to me once. The dentist numbed the wrong area, then started drilling. He re-did the novocain in the correct area after scraping me off the ceiling


----------



## Poppy (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to write a dentist story in the "once upon a time" thread 

How about something that just works for having FUN!

a Ruger 10/22 with plinking targets that make noise, fall down and or explode!


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 6, 2016)

Poppy said:


> a Ruger 10/22 with plinking targets that make noise, fall down and or explode!



A good one, but unless the bit that 'just works' is the FUN part, I'd add this:

Ruger 10/22 with the ammo it likes. - Once you find ammo that suits the action and mags that you have, the 10/22 works like clockwork. The original 10 shot rotary mags being excellent if kept clean.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jan 10, 2016)

127.0.0.1 said:


> threadjacking here
> 
> if your gum problem is erosion it is EASILY remedied. this is not irreversible like kidney damage is irreversible,
> gum are pretty simple to fix with a skin graft from the roof of your mouth. gives you a sore mouth for a week
> ...



It's easier to just brush more carefully with a soft toothbrush. Skin graft .... ouch.


----------



## Pilotodude (Jan 20, 2016)

P_A_S_1 said:


> It's easier to just brush more carefully with a soft toothbrush. Skin graft .... ouch.



Phillips Sonicare. It just works.


----------



## orbital (Jan 22, 2016)

+

Original 'Made in USA' Craftsman RoboGrip 
(bought a few when they first came out)

hotlinked image removed

A true _goto wrench_ on simple fixes & grabs
or when you don't really want to take your gloves off in winter _ being self-adjusting

*Really handy tool!!*



..I believe the Patent was sold off years ago


----------



## ven (Jan 22, 2016)

:mecry:my robo grips broke............dont know how either, just found them in my tool box with the handle snapped.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 22, 2016)

ven said:


> :mecry:my robo grips broke............dont know how either, just found them in my tool box with the handle snapped.



If memory serves me, you have a son ...........

~ Chance


----------



## lightlover (Jan 22, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If memory serves me, you have a son ...........


 *
Good one, Chance! LoL!*

Which company had a (great) and amusing warranty that excluded:
​
“Bear Attack, and Acts by Under-Fives.” ?



ven said:


> ... my robo grips broke............dont know how either ...



*ven,*
ANY idea how? It sounds Amazing.

Back to Topic:
My vote goes to *0000 Steel Wool *

A hank of that, a hammer and some hi-speed tape goes a long way to fixing all kinds of ills …


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 22, 2016)

If it moves but it shouldn't ^.

~ Chance


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 23, 2016)

lightlover said:


> *
> Good one, Chance! LoL!*
> 
> Which company had a (great) and amusing warranty that excluded:
> ...



Pelican:

_ ... The guarantee does not cover shark bite, bear attack and children under five. ..._


----------



## ven (Jan 23, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> If memory serves me, you have a son ...........
> 
> ~ Chance




:laughing: so true

But he never actually got his hands on them, mine were from my late Dad and took to work a few years back. They had a dark red/maroon type handle, other than the colour difference, the exact same as orbitals pic. Made in the USA, my dad bought and imported many american tools over the years. A funny one was when he went on one holiday and brought a nail gun back with nails,magazines etc............he managed to keep it but certainly drew attention to himself!

How it happened i dont quite now, an educated guess would be other heavy tools damaging them in my tool draw. It did not happen during use , unless got weakened........cant see that though. Its possible someone used my heavy bolt cutters and come putting them back, damaged the robo grips.........


----------



## orbital (Feb 5, 2016)

+

Can't imagine all the fixes I'v done using a bench vice, has to be one of the most functional/essential tools you can own.
They just work & work..

hotlinked image removed
_______________________________

hotlinked image removed

I have a Scout, must be 50+ years old,, just like this_________^


----------



## Poppy (Feb 5, 2016)

hmmm, that one is nicer than mine. It's a nice touch to have a built in pipe vise too!


----------



## orbital (Feb 5, 2016)

Poppy said:


> hmmm, that one is nicer than mine. It's a nice touch to have a built in pipe vise too!



+

Clarified my last post showing the *Scout* vice like mine


----------



## ven (Feb 5, 2016)

Was not a facom vice but a decent one in school, having a competition to see who could tighten it the most....



I snapped it off at the jaw, on the curve part......fell onto the floor and nearly broke my foot. Teacher was that shocked that I broke it, I never got into any trouble or had to pay for the vice!


----------



## Poppy (Feb 6, 2016)

ven... is a manly man! 

So if we see a tatoo on your biceps, of a zombie with a jaw that looks like a broken vice, we'll know what that refers to?

Teacher is saying.... hmmm, don't mess with THAT kid!


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 7, 2016)

^^ Popeye theme playing in background. Garsh.
Huh-guh-guh-guh-guh....guh-guh, 






Mirrors.
They work great for farding (that's a word for putting on makeup), for signaling in morse code, for use as a campfire starter in daytime (on sunny days), lighting up shadows (again on a sunny day), see-ing what is behind you while driving, multiplying the output of candles, and a bunch of other cool stuff.

A big thank you goes out to who ever invented the simple mirror.


----------



## ven (Feb 7, 2016)

Poppy said:


> ven... is a manly man!
> 
> So if we see a tatoo on your biceps, of a zombie with a jaw that looks like a broken vice, we'll know what that refers to?
> 
> Teacher is saying.... hmmm, don't mess with THAT kid!




:laughing: i do have tats on my arms  well not at that time in school!


----------



## Poppy (Feb 7, 2016)

Orbital,
Thanks for posting the pictures. They reminded me that I should fix my vise.

Last summer, while beating the snot out of something, one of the bolts that held the face plate onto the vise snapped clean off. It was still held, somewhat in place by the other bolt, but it often slid down, and I had to hold the face-plate in place while I tightened the vise onto what ever I was working on. A little of a PIA, but not as bad as having to drill out the snapped bolt. :URGHH:

Finally, you got me motivated to pull it apart and drill that bolt out.
I searched for and found my left handed drill bits, and was very lucky that the bolt backed out, without having to resort to using my EZ-out set.

I had a friend pick up some 12-24 bolts on his way over, but of course, I measured them wrong, and I had to make a trip back to the Home Depot for some 10-24s 

At any rate, I am happy to say, I finished the repair on the vise this morning.

BTW... my Littlestown No 25, is about the size of your scout, it was never painted, and I suspect that if it was painted, it would look worse than yours. LOL.. it has a lot of beat-on marks


----------



## Borad (Mar 3, 2016)

Public toilets and shop vacs. I often need that extra power and lately I've been using the shop vac to unclog the regular vac's hose.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 3, 2016)

Borad said:


> Public toilets and shop vacs. I often need that extra power and lately I've been using the shop vac to unclog the regular vac's hose.


We have one of those Dyson upright bagless vacuum cleaners. I don't know if it works better than any others we had, but it is designed well, so that where ever there is a bend for the air to flow, the bend will snap out so that it is easily cleared of any clog that might occur. The hose is a straight run, without any bent pipes at either end, so that it would be easy to clear, if it got clogged, but I don't think that it ever did, because stuff would get caught somewhere else first.


----------



## CLBME (Mar 3, 2016)

Grease is the life-blood of my business. I've used manual guns for a very long time, sprinkled with a few battery powered ones, air-powered, etc. I always come back to the manual gun as it gets into every tight spot- no batteries to fail, etc. However, the one draw back is that it's usually a two-handed operation and when the head doesn't stay on the fitting/zerk it can be a real PITA, making a mess, popping off, etc. I've been known to scorch the paint off the frame of the wheeler when I am under it trying to grease the u-joints and suspension. 

Then I tried this after seeing if for many years in the back of my trade publications. It's called the LockNLube. I tried one, then immediately turned around and bought one for each of my guns. It just works! Worth every one of the 2,995 pennies.:thumbsup:


----------



## prego (Mar 14, 2016)

Green Bell / Seki Edge brand nail clippers from Japan. 

They are the sharpest nail clippers I have ever used. Made in a small Japanese city known for making samurai swords 700 years ago.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

I should not say this..........."famous last words" and when it does break i will post back here :laughing:

My Subaru!!

yes touch wood.................heck i am clinging to wood whilst typing one handed...............


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2016)

^^ good luck. 

The pencil. Mechanical or traditional. 
Who ever figured out how to press graphite into a solid object with varying hardnesses to allow varying darkness with the same pressure applied ... in the center of a wooden circle... 2 thumbs up. 

Then the mechanical pencil...
And the eraser...


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ good luck.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> Cheers i need it..............


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2016)

Suburus over here tend to hold up well, but when things go wrong are apparently a beast to work on.

I was at a shop with my company truck when this guy comes in with a Suburu. The tech guy says "oh no I hope he don't need another headlight bulb".
An hour later my oil change, new tires, alignment etc were done while they were *still* working on replacing that guys head light bulb. I get the impression the engine bay is more crowded than Tokyo subway train.


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2016)

Head light bulbs are not too bad, nothing like the french cars where you need to strip down the whole car :laughing:

"hey there mr reno, we forgot the head lights" "no worries, just stick em in last after its all built up,only need to remove the wing and bumper to get to the bulb" 

Yep, could throw a bowl of rice in the bay, no rice would hit the floor!


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 24, 2016)

Kreg jigs - great for cabinetry and joints that need to be clean.


----------



## sltoussaint (Mar 26, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Quark PRO QP2L-X, after four years of experimenting, I found a true love. For my needs, it just works.
> 
> iMac, after 16 years of always needing to fix my PC, I purchased an Apple. I love my iMac.
> 
> ...


I had a 94 chevy Astro also. Had 325,000 on it when I gave it to my son. He pulled his race care with and at 359,000 sold it for $50.00. The interior was shot, but never burned or leaked oil. That 4.3 Vortec was quite an engine.

I also have an IMAC. I love it as well.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2016)

I liked the 4.3 in an S10. Equipped with an automatic is was 0-60 lickety split but cruised at highway speed limits at a nice, quiet low rpm. 
MPG left a bit to be desired, but it had plenty of "tug" with better MPG than those bigger motors. 





The Bubba 16 oz ceramic lined coffee cup.
Completely spill proof when the cap is closed. And speaking of closed cap... when you close it and forget it for say a half hour or so the hot beverage is still surprisingly hot. The instinct to take a chug of luke warm coffee is replaced with "hoh-Nelly that was hot!".
About $10 at Wally World and other box stores.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 17, 2016)

In post #67 I said "A sawzall is a tool that I rarely need, but when it is needed, it is a life-saver! "

This week was one of those weeks.


A friend of mine, and his wife who is a pastor of a local church, with whom I am also friends, had a sudden flood hit their church, and put 18-24 inches of water in the finished basement of the church. There were many rooms, and closets, three sets of stair wells, with hidden walls, and a hall way, perhaps 100 feet long, all sheet-rocked.

I saw the headlines in a local paper, but miss-read it to be in a nearby town. I thought... ah... that stinks, maybe I should help out... nah. Five days later I found out it was my friends' place! The next morning I was the second person there.

I missed the first week of debris removal, (three 40 yard dumpsters full.) 

The plan at that point was to remove all sheet rock to the height of 2 feet. That made sense. You'd need half as much sheet rock, and it would take one cut to get two 2 foot lengths. So I got to work, I cleared one wall, and 2 closets and the instructions changed to 4 feet. It was decided to remove all of the sheet rock to a height of 4 feet and 1/2 inch, so that new boards of rock can be laid down on their side and be easily installed, with fewer cuts. Here in the states, boards of sheet rock are typically 4' x 8'. 

I didn't need to be there the first couple of days when they were just dunky-ing all the debris, and cleaning some of the mud out. But my only regret is that I wasn't there when they first started pulling the sheet-rock out.

They measured a height, 24 inches, made a mark, then moved IDK 3 feet, and made another measurement, then with a level drew a line... onward for 100 feet four times! Plus all of the partition walls. They then scored the line with utility knifes, and chipped away at the rock with a hammer. They then had to do it a second time, to raise the level to 4 feet!

Unfortunately, I was stuck in closets, and under stairs with hidden walls, and 1/4 inch deep dried mud under my knees. My partner for the day was a really wonderful guy, our past mayor, and currently a State Assemblyman. We were stuck doing the job that others couldn't, or wouldn't. My sawzall was put to good use, but I was in tight quarters and made slow but steady progress.

When I stepped out to where they were working in the hallway to go from 2' to 4' I said... "What are you doing? WHY don't you use the sawzall?" I was told.... "you cut the line with the utility knife and then bang it out with the hammer." LOL... I took a breath, and walked away. It took six or eight people all day ( well a volunteer day is really only 3-5 hours  ) what me and my sawzall could have done in 2 hours with two helpers, (if we stopped for lunch). 

Here are the tools I used.





Black & Decker Professional Reciprocating Saw with an 11 inch "pruning" blade.
Pencil, chalk line, Ruler (I forgot to throw into the pic) craftsman utility knife, rip hammer, and "wonder bar" of sorts.
I also had two hand sheet rock saws. They were used in the closets where I didn't have room to work with the sawzall.

I snapped lines at 48 1/2 inches. With that long pruning blade, I was able to make shallow cuts, so as NOT to disturb any hidden wires, and to be able to cut the rock as it crossed the studs. 
Next, I used my utility knife to score a vertical line about in the center of where I think the studs are.
Then I punched a hole into the rock, somewhere near the bottom, but near where I scored the vertical line.
Then I jabbed the wonder bar in the hole and ripped the rock out towards me.
Sometimes small pieces would break off, but then I would get larger pieces.
I decided to not only score between the studs, but ON the studs.
The rock came off in 3-4 foot lengths by 4 feet high.
I needed two helpers... one to cart the rock away, and one to pull the nails that didn't come out with the rock.

The other side of the wall was even easier!
Cut it, score it, and then kick it from the already cleared side. 

The last wall I did that day was behind a free standing wooden closet that was finally emptied and removed. I had a gentleman hold one end of my chalk line so I could snap it. I needed to clear the wall, the closet behind it, and the stairwell. It took minutes. His comment was "WOW!" By then I was DONE for the day, and my social etiquette, PC levels were down a bit, and my response was along the lines of... "Yeah... and there were three guys working on the other stairwell, ALL DAY LONG."  His response was... "Yeah, I was one of them." 

In order to clear the closet, and part of the stairwell, I had a girl help me snap the lines. I smiled, to myself, when I heard her, excitedly tell her mom, how she did what she did, and then have her mom come over to see. They both learned something that day. It was great!

On the second day, a young man came up to me and asked... "Are you the guy who is in charge of the sawzall?" 
"Well yeah.. it's mine, what do you need?"
LOL... he became my helper 
I finished clearing his closet. He pulled my nails, and carted my debris to the dumpster.  I'm liking this better all the time, but am running out of steam  
Earlier in the day, I had an engineer working with me as my partner, another great guy, who was kind enough to remove my debris for me. Actually it was more productive of his time, to allow me to cut the rock with the sawzall, score it with my knife, and yank it out, and then for him to cart it away.

LOL.. that sawzall saved me a lot of work!

  

A day or two later, I returned with one of my grandsons. I gave him a "el destruct o" ball peen hammer. And put a great big smile on his face!  There was a wooden shelving unit that was too heavy to remove, and too bulky to put into the dumpster. With a circular saw, and hammer, we broke it  HE was the man!

I showed him how we used the sawzall to cut the rock for the remaining wall, and how to change the blade to a metal cutting blade so that we could cut the nails that was holding a recessed "community board" in place. 

I love teaching him things like this! 

He was so excited to tell his mom about what he did, that it almost made me cry. 

So, back to the topic of the thread, there are times that a sawzall is THE tool that no other can do.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 17, 2016)

One thing that works pretty good on sheetrock in hard to get places is one of those vibrating saw blades. I haven't tried it but I bet you could also use a circular saw with the blade retracted so that it barely cuts into the studs and in a pinch you could actually nail a board on the studs of the wall to help guide the saw perfectly straight.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2016)

The sawzall is a great invention. Great story Poppy.

One day my dog went busting out of the doggy door and gave his hip a pretty good whack. After that he refused to use it. One day he stayed inside all day...until somebody'd let him out. Then he wouldn't come back in.

He'd stick his nose through it raising the flap.. "woof". That "meant drop what you're doing and let me in." 

After a week of that I'd had enough. I mean it aint like we had a poodle size hole in the door. Our even bigger dog would breeze in and out no problem. And he's chlotserphobic....

Enough! I go to Petsmart and get a doggy door with a picture of a great dane on it. 
I get home and soon after "grraaaagh" "vmmmmv" "nyownnnnnn" "vmmmmv"!!!! Sawzall to the door baby. An hour later it was installed and dude still refused to use it.

Well dude stayed outdoors.... in the rain. All night. 
That was Saturday. He stayed out all day and night Sunday too. He finally caved in Monday morning when the mailman rang the doorbell. He'd still rather the humans let him in and out but knows I aint going to happen if it is just he and I at home so he uses the doggy door. 

Yeah Lynx if I want to cut an even remotely close to straight line with a Skil Saw a guide is required.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 18, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Yeah Lynx if I want to cut an even remotely close to straight line with a Skil Saw a guide is required.



I've done pretty well with a chalk line myself but then I used to be a carpenter at one time even though I didn't often use a skil saw I was able to handle one well enough and I cut straighter lines with a skil saw than a jigsaw or sawzall. I have been taking care of an old dog that couldn't make it up the prefabricated steps that were put there about 5 years ago so I "adjusted" them and added an extra step to decrease the pitch and make it more uniform. The sad thing to this is the dog is again reluctant to go up them without a gentle push again but at least I don't have to carry a 90 lb dog into the house several times a day.

I will say that until I saw someone cutting nails with a sawzall it didn't cross my mind to do that as I've always pulled the nails out instead. One thing I have used a sawzall for is cutting small limbs and those annoying trees that pop up at the fenceline behind the chain link fence you can get a long saw blade and chop them down near the ground pretty quickly. If you are careful you can use one on a ladder instead of a chainsaw and even higher up because it is smaller and lighter than one.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 18, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> One thing that works pretty good on sheetrock in hard to get places is one of those vibrating saw blades. I haven't tried it but I bet you could also use a circular saw with the blade retracted so that it barely cuts into the studs and in a pinch you could actually nail a board on the studs of the wall to help guide the saw perfectly straight.


I have one of those vibrating multi-tools. I didn't think to bring it. Yes, it would have been helpful in some sections of the closets that I couldn't get to with the sawzall. 

I brought a Ryobi 18V battery powered circular saw, and prayed I didn't need to use it. I brought a decent filter mask in case I did. I could only IMAGINE the dust cloud it would produce. Using the aggressive toothed pruning blade in the sawzall was really ideal. 

Regarding dogs, ours doesn't like to walk on the tiled kitchen floor, and we have to lie a carpet down for him after we open the back door for him to go out that way. He started pulling the stunt of refusing to come in the back door, but instead he'd run around to the front door to come in that way. Then he started ... taking his time... strolling around the front of the house until he was ready to come in. Well... we put a stop to that! We still have to give him the red carpet treatment, but he doesn't run around to the front anymore.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 18, 2016)

Utility knife... is another tool that just works! 

I gutted my first house, added insulation, additional electrical outlets, etc. re-rocking it was a tedious, labor intensive job, when you really don't know what you are doing. I'd have to mark the board in two places, pull a chalk line, then score it with the knife etc.

I now know how to rip a board of sheet rock without ever drawing a line, or using a straight edge. OR how to draw a line by taking only one measurement.
Essentially you take a measurement and mark it, either with your knife or pencil, then hold the knife or pencil to the end of the tape measure. Pull the tape measure to the edge of the board, and hold the tape between your fingers. Then run your finger (holding the tape) down along the edge of the board, while you are scoring the cut end with your knife. It takes a little practice, to move both hands down while keeping them parallel to each other. BUT... it is FAST!



This handy tool is unnecessary, but also demonstrates what I am talking about very well.



You can also draw vertical lines at 16 and 32 inches where your studs are to make accurate nailing/screwing easier.


----------



## irongate (Aug 18, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Utility knife... is another tool that just works!
> 
> I gutted my first house, added insulation, additional electrical outlets, etc. re-rocking it was a tedious, labor intensive job, when you really don't know what you are doing. I'd have to mark the board in two places, pull a chalk line, then score it with the knife etc.
> 
> ...





Just make sure that knife blade is sharp and clean. Custom Home builder for over 30 years-Retired now my knees tell the story every day.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 19, 2016)

A razor knife could be a round the campfire bykfixer story.
I was helping a guy install carpet in a big ole home and kept hacking my thumb cutting the foam padding. 

One day dude says "stay home today, the customer is complaining about all the blood on their new carpet so I'm going to spend the day cleaning up all of your spots." 
I chuckled and said "dude I was going to call you to say my thumb hasn't stopped bleeding so Ima go get some stitches" lol. 

Yes a sharp/clean edge is a must. 

Poppy we had to do the runner thing through the kitchen too. After the 3rd one he'd cross the floor.
He didn't like stripes, nor mosaic... he finally used the solid colored one.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 19, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> A razor knife could be a round the campfire bykfixer story.
> I was helping a guy install carpet in a big ole home and kept hacking my thumb cutting the foam padding.
> 
> One day dude says "stay home today, the customer is complaining about all the blood on their new carpet so I'm going to spend the day cleaning up all of your spots."
> ...




Ah... what stitches? That's just another use for duct tape


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 19, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Ah... what stitches? That's just another use for duct tape



I haven't tried it but I heard super glue can work for cuts. I also haven't tried a styptic (sp?) pen but have one I bought recently to stop the bleeding on a dogs toenail I cut too much off of. For about $2 if it works well on all cuts it would be a good thing to have around. I've learned when you get a bleeder to take a kleenex and fold it over till it is about the shape of a bandaid and use masking tape to hold it on a cut that has slowed down a little but still refuses to stop bleeding.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 23, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> *I haven't tried it but I heard super glue can work for cuts.* I also haven't tried a styptic (sp?) pen but have one I bought recently to stop the bleeding on a dogs toenail I cut too much off of. For about $2 if it works well on all cuts it would be a good thing to have around. I've learned when you get a bleeder to take a kleenex and fold it over till it is about the shape of a bandaid and use masking tape to hold it on a cut that has slowed down a little but still refuses to stop bleeding.


I've seen super glue listed in many a hiker's first aid kit. I'm sure it would work. At least on MY fingers! 

It seems that each time I do a little glue-ing job, that stuff, attaches itself to my fingers, and then my fingers to each other. 
It is pretty tough stuff!


----------



## scout24 (Aug 23, 2016)

I've used styptic pens for years, they work great. And superglue was an often-used cut closer when I was banging knuckles for a living. Supposedly the only difference between the OTC glue and hospital grade is the hospital stuff is sterile. YMMV, but that's what my GP told me.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 23, 2016)

hmmm, 
in non-sterile super glue, wouldn't the germs get stuck?


----------



## scout24 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've never had an infection problem, I believe the key is proper wound prep, and that the applicator is sterilized and sealed. But since it's super glue, the germs will get stuck in either! :nana:


----------



## nbp (Aug 24, 2016)

And typically you don't use the superglue to "fill in" a gouge type wound. It's good for cuts where you can pinch the skin together and put the glue over the top to hold it together and seal it. The glue shouldn't really go inside the wound.


----------



## orbital (Aug 24, 2016)

+

During an ice storm, I slipped & cut open my forehead,,,,, blood was literally pouring out.
Got myself to the emergency room* and it was packed w/ people who fell ect. ect.

anyway, they used a very high quality skin glue and sent me on my way. Would love to get some medical grade skin glue.




*it was so dangerous, I simply shouldn't talk about it here.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 24, 2016)

orbital said:


> anyway, they used a very high quality skin glue and sent me on my way. Would love to get some medical grade skin glue.



That would be nice. The stuff you buy at the store sucks. It's a rubbery glue that actually makes it WORSE. It gives the cut and surrounding skin more surface area and friction to pull at. Then if you try to clean it up, you open the wound more. Garbage. To make it worse, the two brands I tried both gummed up around the bottle opening no matter how much I tried to keep it neat.


----------



## irongate (Aug 24, 2016)

nbp said:


> And typically you don't use the superglue to "fill in" a gouge type wound. It's good for cuts where you can pinch the skin together and put the glue over the top to hold it together and seal it. The glue shouldn't really go inside the wound.



Very true and that glue does work for small cuts or scratches that you do not want to get infected out side of the home.


----------



## orbital (Aug 24, 2016)

+

On the emergency room skin glue adventure,,

The emergency doctors:::

1: Disinfected & disinfected again
2: Held sterile medium on wound to *make certain* bleeding stopped (this is key)
3: Skin glued w/ wound held together
4: Steri-Strips to ensure everything stays in place

hotlinked image removed


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 25, 2016)

Back to the sawzall for minute.

Need a bigger hole in your concrete wall?






Now back to the virtues of miracle glue....


----------



## jorn (Aug 25, 2016)

Broke my front thooth ages ago. The last time i had to change it, i got a temporarly replacement. It fell out once a week.. Had to go to the dentice and put it back once a week... Then i went on a one week huntingtrip to a Island far out in nowhere. Tooth fell out again... Used superglue and glued it back in there. It stopped falling out. When i went to the dentice to get my permanent tooth. The dentice had a good laugh when he found out i superglued my thooth back in there  But it worked.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2016)

There's a travel-sized Emergency dental kit out there. Surprisingly thin packaging. Even has the tools to pop a false tooth back in place. I've got one of those packs in my BOB.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 27, 2016)

Cherry Vanilla Ice Cream!

It never fails to put a smile on my face


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 27, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> One thing that works pretty good on sheetrock in hard to get places is one of those vibrating saw blades. I haven't tried it but I bet you could also use a circular saw with the blade retracted so that it barely cuts into the studs and in a pinch you could actually nail a board on the studs of the wall to help guide the saw perfectly straight.



I got one of the Chicago models. It was cheap, but I can tell folks, they are some super handy tools to have. I have cut tons of stuff with it. Way more things then I would have thought. The last time I used it was to install some Pergo floors. I needed to cut the door frames to make room for the extra height. I used this to make quick work of that. I also used it to make "precision" cuts to the floor that was going down around the doors and closets. I will never be with out one of these saws now. It just works.

This is the one I got. They have a cheaper one, but when you feel them, you will see why I went for the "High End" one. lol
http://www.harborfreight.com/Variable-Speed-Oscillating-Multi-Tool-62867.html


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 27, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> I got one of the Chicago models. It was cheap, but I can tell folks, they are some super handy tools to have. I have cut tons of stuff with it. Way more things then I would have thought. The last time I used it was to install some Pergo floors. I needed to cut the door frames to make room for the extra height. I used this to make quick work of that. I also used it to make "precision" cuts to the floor that was going down around the doors and closets. I will never be with out one of these saws now. It just works.
> 
> This is the one I got. They have a cheaper one, but when you feel them, you will see why I went for the "High End" one. lol
> http://www.harborfreight.com/Variable-Speed-Oscillating-Multi-Tool-62867.html


I've heard the cheap HF blades for these don't hold up well you are better off spending more on other brands. I don't have one of these yet but have used one many times even cutting sheetrock. One thing I haven't used is those zip routers the ones that are small high speed you can punch holes in stuff (plunge) and cut a small line with the small bit.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 27, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> This is the one I got. They have a cheaper one, but when you feel them, you will see why I went for the "High End" one. lol
> http://www.harborfreight.com/Variable-Speed-Oscillating-Multi-Tool-62867.html



I got the same one! :thumbsup:

I helped my grandson cut this pine-wood derby car out of a block of wood with it.






What was wonderful about it, is that it would be pretty challenging to cut your self with the vibrating blade, at least seriously.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Aug 27, 2016)

FYI on the superglue...there is an Amazoning site you can buy veterinary glue that is sterile but sold without the restrictions of its human counterpart. You can also pick up steristrips too. When my son was 6 years old he sliced his finger open-I gave him the choice of going to the hospital(90 minute drive) or I could do it. He said "you do it dad"...that was back in the days when my kit had enough supplies to run a MASH unit, so I numbed him up & sewed it up-not a single tear & it was kinda cool hearing him tell his friends "my dad fixed this"...


----------



## The Burgh (Aug 27, 2016)

On the superglue front, I've had decades of success with "New-Skin." Contains an antiseptic. Make sure bleading has stopped. Work it into the wound and let it dry thoroughly.

Different tool: Two thumbs way up for Gilmour Flexogen water hoses. No kinking, ever. Outstanding warranty. Tough hardware. After thousands of feet of lifetime hose disappointments, this is my only hose brand. Give them as gifts.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 27, 2016)

I think I had some of that New Skin once. What exactly is it? Is it safe to apply to an open wound?


----------



## The Burgh (Aug 27, 2016)

"New-Skin" is the product name. Basically it is sterile superglue containing antiseptic. Use on cuts, scrapes, punctures, infected nails, burns, etc.. Actually seals the wound, a new skin, allowing the wound to heal from the inside out to the surface.

Found in the pharmacy with bandages and wound treatments. Small bottle lasts a long time (if the screw-on applicator cap is tightly closed).


----------



## nbp (Aug 27, 2016)

I have some New Skin in my work truck for knuckle gouges. It works pretty well.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 27, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Cherry Vanilla Ice Cream!
> 
> It never fails to put a smile on my face



And the ice cream scoop. That was a good invention too.


----------



## Poppy (Aug 28, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> And the ice cream scoop. That was a good invention too.


LOL... now we're talking


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Sep 1, 2016)

That's a very good tip.

Thanks.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez (Sep 1, 2016)

I will use this advice for sure.

Thanks




CLBME said:


> Grease is the life-blood of my business. I've used manual guns for a very long time, sprinkled with a few battery powered ones, air-powered, etc. I always come back to the manual gun as it gets into every tight spot- no batteries to fail, etc. However, the one draw back is that it's usually a two-handed operation and when the head doesn't stay on the fitting/zerk it can be a real PITA, making a mess, popping off, etc. I've been known to scorch the paint off the frame of the wheeler when I am under it trying to grease the u-joints and suspension.
> 
> Then I tried this after seeing if for many years in the back of my trade publications. It's called the LockNLube. I tried one, then immediately turned around and bought one for each of my guns. It just works! Worth every one of the 2,995 pennies.:thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy (Sep 11, 2016)

Vernier caliper, or micrometer.






Ever year when I need to use the micrometer, I have to google instructions.
But the vernier caliper even my cheap plastic one (I'm thinking less than $5 at harborfreight) is accurate enough for my needs 99% of the time.

Today, I pulled the carburetor apart for my lawn-mower. It had a surging idle, which is often a vacuum leak. An O ring fitted between the vacuum source and the carburetor might be the problem.

So I pulled it off, and pulled out my caliper. It read a little more than 3/4 inch inside diameter, and 3/32 nds of an inch in thickness.

Off to home depot, and I found #14 O-RINGS $2.47 15/16 OD x 3/4 ID x 3/32 inch.

Well that looks like my ticket 

Got it home and it fit perfectly.
--------------------------------------------------

The carb was like one I hadn't seen before. The gas tank was actually a part of the carb. There was no float, and what would normally be the bowel of the carb was a small thimble sized depression in the tank. In my case there was some sediment in that recess, and some other gunk that didn't belong in there. I cleaned it out well. 

Also, the gasket between the carb top half, and the gas tank (which was the bottom half) was very thin and a little distorted. So with a Q-tip I coated the scary parts with a little red silicone RTV gasket maker. 

Honestly, I don't know WHAT fixed it, but it is running 95-99% like new. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 11, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Vernier caliper, or micrometer.
> 
> Ever year when I need to use the micrometer, I have to google instructions.
> But the vernier caliper even my cheap plastic one (I'm thinking less than $5 at harborfreight) is accurate enough for my needs 99% of the time.
> ...


I love my cheap plastic caliper, I have an analog one and it just is hard to read quickly without enough light and I can read the LCD digital display and hit the MM button if needed to convert automatically. I even have a small one to measure thickness that I picked up at a shop used for $1. I only need a cheap digital depth gauge to complete the set.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 12, 2016)

Nut drivers - because sometimes a socket or a box wrench might _suffice_, but still be the wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 12, 2016)

Ratcheting combination wrenches that get where sockets can't go.


----------



## nbp (Sep 13, 2016)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Ratcheting combination wrenches that get where sockets can't go.



+100 to that. Love those things.


----------



## dvas (Sep 14, 2016)

If i need to pick only one it would be the ESP flashlight holster. One hand re-holstering and easy use. Amazing product. I use my Fenix TK16 in it right now.


----------



## orbital (Sep 14, 2016)

+

Sodium Hydroxide or *Lye* for clearing drains.
Used carefully,, the stuff annihilates anything organic in its way
_I use as preventative maintenance or if things aren't flowing as they should _


You can thank me later if you have a few pounds on the shelf and it clears your problem:wave:
Can be found for about $3~4/lb if you search smartly
..per 5lb container


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 18, 2016)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Sodium Hydroxide or *Lye* for clearing drains.
> Used carefully,, the stuff annihilates anything organic in its way
> ...


Great heads up . Much appriciated!!


----------



## noboneshotdog (Sep 18, 2016)

archimedes said:


> Knipex pliers ...




Just came across this thread. Sorry so late to the party. I must say Archemides, you are ABSOLUTELY right! Knipex pliers for the win! Once you use a pair you will never buy any other brand! :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2016)

The baseball cap. 

Keeps bald skulls from being sunburned, shields your eyes, makes a great sweatband, swats flies, holds pocket contents when staying hotels, shows your team spirit, great for wiping a dip stick, looks cool on the ladies.

It covers a multitude of uses....


----------



## Poppy (Sep 27, 2016)

Torch igniter






This weekend, I discovered that the wood stick matches that I keep inside my Coleman stove had gotten soggy, sort of.
At any rate, I used a torch igniter to light the stove time and again. When I was packing it up, I threw the igniter inside of it so that it is always there.

We were camping with the scouts, and I brought my little bag with 5 flint and steel kits, some cotton balls, vaseline, steel wool, magnifying glass, and two torch lighters.

For the kids who just can't get the flint and steel to work, I'd place a little bit of cotton, with a little bit of vaseline on them, and insert a small bit into the cup of the igniter. Almost all of the kids were successful in getting fire with that method.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 27, 2016)

Good stuff poppy. I have just about every kind and way of fire starting . I've always believed you can never have to many different ways of starting fires.


----------



## jorn (Sep 28, 2016)

A lighter just works


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 28, 2016)

Using a lighter on heat shrinkable tubing instead of a heat gun.


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 28, 2016)

jorn said:


> A lighter just works


How boring :laughing:


----------



## Poppy (Sep 28, 2016)

jorn said:


> A lighter just works


Up in the land, where the fish are frozen as soon as you get them on the deck, what type of fuel is best in a lighter?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 28, 2016)

jorn said:


> A lighter just works




Unless it's a stock Zippo that you haven't used in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 28, 2016)

Bic lighter: the original backup flashlight.


----------



## jorn (Sep 29, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Up in the land, where the fish are frozen as soon as you get them on the deck, what type of fuel is best in a lighter?


I like regular gas lighters. You keep in in your pocket where it's warm until you need it. If they get soking wet, just roll the igniter thing on something so the friction against the flint will heat up and dry the "knurledmetal rolling thing". Takes 30 sek. The only troubles i got is when i drive to work and try using a lighter thas been frozen in the car. Have to squeese them in my hand for about 30-60 sek before it heats up and pressurise the gas.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 29, 2016)

Needle tip lube dispensers.

Pro-Shot Gun Pick and Scraper Tool Brass.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 29, 2016)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Needle tip lube dispensers.
> 
> Pro-Shot Gun Pick and Scraper Tool Brass.


3 in 1 oil is a handy machine oil in a thin tip, not quite a needle tip, and I always have one at my workbench.

If it hasn't already been mentioned...

WD-40

That stands for "Water Displacement" their 40th formula.

I use it as a penetrating oil, and general lubricant, I use it to clean my tools, and to oil/polish my: oak table, oak desk and oak entertainment center.

Here is a list of 2,000 uses that a multitude of people found for WD-40


----------



## Offgridled (Sep 30, 2016)

Poppy said:


> 3 in 1 oil is a handy machine oil in a thin tip, not quite a needle tip, and I always have one at my workbench.
> 
> If it hasn't already been mentioned...
> 
> ...


That's a crazy list. Thx


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 1, 2016)

Someone at the Dallas Makerspace is experimenting with free DIY penetrating oil composed of equal parts used ATF _(flitered)_ and old gasoline _(yard maintenance season is coming to a close thus the remnants of gas cans across the regions are being disposed of)_. They expect to be able to make a lifetime supply for merely the cost of their time and some filter media.

We shall see how effective it ends up being.


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 1, 2016)

idleprocess said:


> Someone at the Dallas Makerspace is experimenting with free DIY penetrating oil composed of equal parts used ATF _(flitered)_ and old gasoline _(yard maintenance season is coming to a close thus the remnants of gas cans across the regions are being disposed of)_. They expect to be able to make a lifetime supply for merely the cost of their time and some filter media.
> 
> We shall see how effective it ends up being.


I hope this works. Going to check it out and keep an eye on this!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 1, 2016)

idleprocess said:


> Someone at the Dallas Makerspace is experimenting with free DIY penetrating oil composed of equal parts used ATF _(flitered)_ and old gasoline _(yard maintenance season is coming to a close thus the remnants of gas cans across the regions are being disposed of)_. They expect to be able to make a lifetime supply for merely the cost of their time and some filter media.
> 
> We shall see how effective it ends up being.



What a great idea. I hope it works out.


----------



## orbital (Oct 1, 2016)

+

Really did nuts & bolts thinking,, reminds me of good old hardware stores!!

There's a local small engine mechanic (now retired) who swears by using ATF in a gas concoction, to clean out carbs & the fuel system.
Tried it in my old 2-stoke mower, along with an idle adjust, made a positive difference


----------



## idleprocess (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a Toro lawn mower that I obtained in 2009 and shelved in 2014. Last week the grass had simply gotten too tall for the battery-electric mower I purchased in 2015 _(aggravating the situation: its batteries hadn't been fully charged)_ so I pulled out the Toro, filled it up with some gas that likely dated to 2014, and the thing _fired right up_ as if I had just used it the week before.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Stuff that just works...hot sauce. It makes everything taste better.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 2, 2016)

Old school mechanics know a bunch of tricks. In the days when motor oils gummed up engines they'd add a WD cap full of AT fluid in the carb or throttle body to clean the valve guides and other super small passages same as the modern day SeaFoam stuff. 
Smokes like crazy for a looooooong 20-30 minutes making you swear you blew up the engine, but did a great job at adding life back to your engine back then. 

I had a 1980's mower that used oil. Bogged like crazy anytime thick grass was encountered. My wifes boy mistakenly added about 4oz of Ford ATF to the oil one day. He cut the grass and we thought the mower was dead after that. I dumped the oil, added fresh and the mower ran like new. That was in about '07. I donated it to a neighbor who used it until last summer when the self propel belt broke.

Speaking of SeaFoam, that is a great fuel stabilzer, engine cleaner and EGR system cleaner.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 6, 2016)

idleprocess said:


> I have a Toro lawn mower that I obtained in 2009 and shelved in 2014. Last week the grass had simply gotten too tall for the battery-electric mower I purchased in 2015 _(aggravating the situation: its batteries hadn't been fully charged)_ so I pulled out the Toro, filled it up with some gas that likely dated to 2014, and the thing _fired right up_ as if I had just used it the week before.


In 1986 I bought a 15 year old Simplicity 7 horse power (briggs and stratton) snowblower. It was garaged and serviced every year until I got it. hehehe.
I kept it outside in the back yard, partially covered with a piece of plywood for another 25 years, when I gave it away to a friend.
In those 40 years, I had to replace the scraper bar, the side guides that it rides on (a couple of times), the gas tank that rusted out, and a bearing for the thrower impeller. 

I never used stabil but I turned the fuel valve off, and ran the carb dry.

I'd service it every couple of years, which means that I oiled/greased all moving parts, and considered changing the oil.

I sometimes used ether/starting fluid to get it started the first use of the season, but once it was running, it usually started on the first or second pull.

It had two forward speeds, slow, and slower yet. But it was built like a tank, and would throw the snow 30-40 feet. The mechanism for rotating the shoot was flawless, and it had a spring latch system to engage/disengage one wheel, so that it would be easier to turn around with it.

So I don't know who to give the "IT just works" to
Simplicity for a great snow machine
Briggs and Stratton for a great 7HP engine with cast iron cylinder sleeves
or starting fluid and carb cleaner, for cleaning the carb, and getting the engine started, year after year.


----------



## orbital (Nov 23, 2016)

+

Gotta say I'm most impressed with the Fenix HP12, been using mine for about a year now 
(I use it alot)

Super balanced with the 18650 in the back (protected cells have plenty o' room)
Light clicks solidly in to angle desired
Large On/Off mode button the can be used w/ gloves
Step down so you know when to recharge

*Just a super functional light*
If I were to design a headlamp, this would be it __ really~


hotlinked image removed


edit:: most importantly, I see no silly PWM in any mode


----------



## OldmanRon (Jan 11, 2017)

scout24 said:


> 1. Leatherman Sideclip. I NEED pocketclips, can't stand loose items in the bottom of my pockets, and can't really do belt sheaths day in day out. Probably my most used multitool. I had two, my son lost one, a member here found one for me in a hardware store in England and was kind enough to purchase and ship it to me. That is still new in box, while my original backup now gets used pretty hard.
> 
> 2. 4WR Vise Grip pliers. Look just like regular, but 4" long. Tiny but incredibly useful. I had wanted a Leatherman Crunch (Theme here?) but they were pretty expensive for what they are in my opinion. These 4WR's are light, locking, fairly cheap, easy to pack, and make great pot handles when cooking. Also nice to have a second pair of pliers for gear repair , etc. in the woods. Makes a great bit holder for the Leatherman bits, or others for that matter. I've got four or five of these scattered in bags, cars, trucks, etc. Pics side by side forthcoming.
> EDIT- Pics.
> ...



I agree totally about the little Visegrips ... I always have a pair in my little "boat bag" that gets tossed into my 14' Whitehall when ever I head out onto the water. And I ordered a second Petzl Tikka (the new 2017 model) two days after my first one arrived. I was that impressed. One of them will be in the boat bag as well! Along with a Princeton Tec floating strobe, and my venerable TK40.


----------



## orbital (Aug 3, 2017)

+

One morning this Spring I went to grind my coffee beans like every other day,, but my grinder was shot.
..not a good start
Thought, easy I'll just get one locally__ WRONG!! nothing but crappy ones in stock

To make a long story short, the Krups F203 is a winner, strong motor & grinds evenly.

Put it this way, I won't have another_ 'no coffee morning'_*

hotlinked image removed


* have a backup


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes. Is it just me or does it seem that everything you can get locally is a crappy version of the good stuff nowadays? Until just very recently, I used to hunt through one store after another for simply one item. Usually not succeeding or not until I checked the very last place on my list. Then I finally realized *Why?!*

Now I just go online and get what I need without the headache, frustration, wasted time, and not finding what I truly wanted. And to not waste time online, I go to a trusted online shop that I've already dealt with. Or I just hit up Amazon.

Screw it! There's a stuff that just works.... Buying online from Amazon or a trusted online shop you've already ordered from. That definitely belongs on this list.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 29, 2017)

I got a blood stain in a white print shirt today, so I went to the grocery store looking at stain removers and found a product called Carbona Stain Devils. They have different ones for different types of stains, so I chose the yellow bottle labeled "#4, for blood, dairy and ice cream." I followed the instructions and the dried blood stain was completely gone in a few minutes, without any damage to the print pattern.
:thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 29, 2017)

orbital said:


> the Krups F203 is a winner, strong motor & grinds evenly.



That's a blade grinder, those aren't made to grind evenly, though it's not a big deal if you're just using a store-shelf drip coffeemaker. The next best option is the burr grinder, and the top-shelf what-the-pros-use choice is the conical burr grinder. If you don't mind providing the power with your hands, you can get a top-rated conical burr grinder for sixteen bucks.



Monocrom said:


> Now I just go online and get what I need without the headache, frustration, wasted time, and not finding what I truly wanted. And to not waste time online, I go to a trusted online shop that I've already dealt with. Or I just hit up Amazon.
> 
> Screw it! There's a stuff that just works.... Buying online from Amazon or a trusted online shop you've already ordered from. That definitely belongs on this list.



50% of American households are Amazon Prime members, welcome to the party


----------



## RedLED (Sep 5, 2017)

Two things that work well for me whilst traveling, which I do quite a bit. The first is a Speakman Shower Head. These are wonderful, amazing shower heads, and not a new design, the have been around since the 1920's, coming up on a century. I have these in every bathroom shower we have in all our locations.

Now, the other thing that is a wonderful piece of hardware is Knipex pliers when I travel, and I have been doing this since the, well several decades easily, is at every hotel I stay in even if it is an overnight stop, I in stall a speakman shower head in the bathroom, and carry the Knipex pliers. Why knipex? in case I have to wrench the stem/pipe out the Knipex will never let you down. Ever. 

So, these are two things I think are the best, and as the title states: Stuff That Never Lets You Down! Now, I realize it may sound crazy to change the shower head out but the Speakman makes such a huge difference compared to the awful hotel shower heads, it is nice to have a comfort from home. 

So to review Speakman Shower Heads, they have little jets the water comes out of, and they have 4, 6, and 8 jet models. For travel the 4 jet is perfect. For home, I use the 6 mostly, but have some 8 jets running, as well. I highly recommend the Speakman line of Shower heads, the metal ones. They do have a plastic 5 jet and it is nice, but go with the metal, and on all of them don't forget to pop out the water restriction thing, it just pulls out with some needle nose pliers.

I carry the small Knipex pliers made for pipes or round things. Now these are also a real necessity to any quality tool set, and while are expensive, are worth every penny.

If I am doing a carry on I take the 4 jet, as always, however, you can't carry on pliers, unless that has changed, so if you hear of anything, please let me know. Otherwise I can go to the front desk, and borrow a pair from the hotel, never a problem. The other thing I have done is look for a dollar store, drug store, a Wal Mart or even a grocery store, and buy a cheap pair to get the job done, and just give the pliers to someone at the hotel upon checkout.

Sometimes, if you are at a four of five star hotel, they will have the 6 jet Speakman waiting for you.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 13, 2017)

Morning oatmeal


----------



## RedLED (Sep 17, 2017)

You add the shower head I was talking about from one of your bins at work, and you will have a better morning! Along with your other things above. 

Only get the 4, 6, or 8 jet models. The 5 jets are marginal and all plastic. The 6 and 8 are solid brass I have them in every bathroom in every house. Now the 4 jet is plastic, but that is fine as is works on the old technology of the original 6 and 8 models and has the same jets. This is what I have traveled with for several decades. 

The new plastic models are 5 jets, and don't work as good as the old, small black jets. And, if you buy one of the ones I recommend, and don't like it I'll buy it off you at retail price within a month.

The 4 jet is a good place to start, but pull out the restriction thing. 

When I put that 8 jet in my daughter would take an hour long super-shower, and then thought she was under a waterfall, like the one she likes in Hawaii.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 17, 2017)

Alge and black stains on your house our around the house/roof?? A few months back someone turned me on to Wet & Forget. It take some time to work, But So far, impressive stuff. Easier than pressure washing & no stink like bleach. So try you some if you have the need. I will also keep the kids play set looking new! Search it and see if it works for you. *Wet & Forget *


----------



## RedLED (Sep 21, 2017)

You mean it kills black mold?


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2017)

Freaking paper napkins man.

Whoever thought of those should go down as a great inventor. Unfold it and it makes a little sack to carry a couple of handfulls of Cheetos, and when you're done it gets the Cheeto goo off your fingers.
Wipes the Cheeto goo off the corners of your mouth too. Moisten it slightly for a towelette.... speaking of that, they make a great moisture holding coaster for when your glass of ice tea sweats. Spilled ice tea? No problem; grab a stack of napkins and do the Bounty quicker picker upper thing... wipe your kids runny nose, use a chunk as ear plugs at the race track, makes great kindling, stick one over your McFries container to hold in heat and soak up condensation while you drive home with McDinner, use 'em to wipe various dip sticks in your automobile and stuff it into a crevice when done. Makes a great place to jot down ideas or broker deals in writing... I could go on but suffice to say, the paper napkin is something that just works.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 21, 2017)

Expanding on the napkin thing...paper towels! But they HAVE to be the select-a-size. Best damn idea. That half-sheet is enough 9/10 times.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 21, 2017)

^^ Yup. Select-a-size ROOLZ


----------



## Burgess (Sep 22, 2017)

Great thread here !

lovecpf



Realize I've mentioned this already,
but Sanyo/Panasonic Eneloop LSD rechargeable batteries
are almost *Too Good to be True* !

Daily, I use my AA cells, which were mfg. August 2006,
for hours of use in my 47's Quark 2xAA, on Medium or Low.

Yesterday, I decided to run a "Refresh & Analyze" sequence
(with my MH-C9000 charger, at 500mA discharge rate) 
just to see how the cells are holding up.

Result --
Both cells reported more than 1900mAH capacity ! ! !

And I've been using them
for more than a Decade now !

Quite impressive, indeed.


Yes, folks --
I certainly have NEWER cells, also.
< wink >

Even some Panasonics in lovely Colors !


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 22, 2017)

So your Sanyos are still keeping a charge?
Right on!! 

I think it was last year, but anyway I opened a 4 pack of Sanyos from 07 and to my surprise they were still 75% charged. I rotate them in a Mag ML25 but figured they'd still recharge well since there were no cycles on them yet.

Yeah, enelpoops were a great invention. 10 years ago all the buzz about eneloops (at least in the photography world) was about them being disposable. One day folks figured out "holy crap they last a long time and hold a charge too". 
Glad to see Panasonic kept them going.


----------



## blah9 (Sep 22, 2017)

Great to hear that my old eneloops should still be going fine! I haven't used them much in a few years since I got into 18650-based lights but I am really glad they should still be going strong.


----------



## orbital (Sep 30, 2017)

+

Flexible Band-Aid

*Hotlinked image removed*


,,nearly a stitches situation today & Steri Strips just wouldn't have worked


----------



## archimedes (Sep 30, 2017)

No more hotlinked images in this thread please


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 30, 2017)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Flexible Band-Aid
> 
> ,,nearly a stitches situation today & Steri Strips just wouldn't have worked



One time my wifes youngest busted his chin on a water slide. Stitches woulda been the solution to most. 
We left the water park, went by WalMart and scored some flexible butterfly band aids and some antiseptic cream.

Max grip'd and tough, in a few minutes the wound was closed and protected. 
We went out to dinner instead of spending the evening in an ER.


I think the lowley little "flashdrive" is an amazing invention. In the 10 years +/- I've been using them I've only had 1 to fail. Most times it's been the port that was the issue but I had 1 that would not connect to several ports on several computers... but those little devices are simple to use, very portable and come in all kinds of shapes n sizes. Nowadays they mimic some SSD setups in capacity, yet slips into your pocket for the ultimate in portability.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 18, 2017)

I Have and love the white Eneloops, however, what are the red and the orange ones I now see?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2017)

RedLED said:


> I Have and love the white Eneloops, however, what are the red and the oreand ones I now see?


 
Hi Red, I found this review of the red and Oreo Pro Eneloops on Amazon - 

- The rated capacity of eneloop Pro AA cell is 2550mAh, or 27.5% higher than that of regular eneloop cell (2000mAh). My measured average capacities using the La Crosse BC1000 Battery Charger are around 2560mAh and 2080mAh, respectively.

- The cycle life rating of Pro is only 500 cycles, verses 2100 cycles for regular eneloop. More about this later.

- The advertised charge-retention rate of Pro cell ("85% after 1 year") is not as good as that of regular eneloop cell ("90% after 1 year, 70% after 10 years"). Those rating are consistent with my own long-term test results. Of course in real life this hardly matters.

- The Pro AA cell is slightly thicker than regular eneloop cell, so it might not fit in appliances with extremely tight battery compartments. 
- NLee the Engineer 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHKSL1O/?tag=cpf0b6-20 

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 19, 2017)

Dust masks with a one way valve. These are a little pricy, but more affordable when purchased in a 20 pack. I use one when mowing during the driest days of summer n fall. Better to spend a few dollars than use the only lungs I'll ever have for filters. 







Our son used one September 5th, while rock climbing at a local park. That's when we were experiencing all the forrest fire ash blowing in from Eastern Washington. That stuff was everywhere. :thumbsdow 

~ Cg


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 19, 2017)

We use the same masks! The exhalation valve works well.


----------



## salmantitly (Jan 28, 2019)

*Stuff that just works*

I got some Carbo Mask face paint last year and really like it. Dries easily, does not smear and comes off very easily with just water and minimal effort. I used to have to spray my face at a car wash to get the stuff off that comes in the little green plastic tub with the mirror on it.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Feb 8, 2019)

Burgess said:


> Great thread here !
> 
> lovecpf
> 
> ...



Totally agree! I know many love li-ions for the power potential but eneloops are the bomb! I am not big user of rechargeables but when I do it is usually AA eneloops. 

They work nicely in my 2C Maglite ML25 with it's shorter regulated run time without having to burn through regular batteries. I also use them with my Zebralight SC5 that can push out close to 500 lumen bursts. It is too bad that there are not more lights purpose designed to go with NiMH AA like the SC5 as it still gives some punch without having to use li-ions or CR123 primaries.


----------



## Burgess (Aug 27, 2019)

Just want to add:


I'm Still DAILY using some of my original Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries
which I purchased * TWELVE YEARS AGO * ! ! !


Yes, it's TRUE !

:twothumbs


Guess I really got my money's worth, eh ?


_


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 27, 2019)

Burgess said:


> Just want to add:
> 
> 
> I'm Still DAILY using some of my original Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries
> ...



I'm still using duracell precharged batteries that I think are from 2008.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 10, 2019)

I want to once again mention WD-40.
Not long ago, I needed to remove the intake manifold from my car's engine and the EGR tube was in the way. I accidentally snapped it. I brought the car to a welding shop to have them weld it back together, thinking that would cost less and be less likely to break the EGR itself. Another couple of hundred dollars. The mechanic told me that the weld wouldn't hold and that the tube would need to be replaced.

I got a new tube, and he hit both ends of the rusted frozen tube with WD-40 multiple times over a two hour period. He then struck it with a hammer and it came free. He explained to me that the secret was to be patient and give the oil time to penetrate. That was a $300 lesson.

Last week I pulled my snowblower out of the back yard to prepare it for winter. Six speeds forward, and two in reverse, and it wouldn't shift out of 2nd gear. When I took it apart, I saw that it was a variable speed made by a friction wheel that slides along a square shaft. It was frozen/rusted firmly and not sliding. I sprayed a little WD-40 on it, and tapped it with a hammer... no luck. Man it was stuck! After multiple attempts, I decided to leave it for two hours and try again. Still no movement! I was ready to reach for the fire wrench, but Yoda came to me... "Patience my young Jedi"

So I sprayed it up some more, and left it overnight until morning.
Spray... tap... ureka! It moved. Spray... spray... spray... tap.. tap tap. Working like new! 

I'm still trying to learn patience. 

Once again it proves that WD-40 is one of those products that fits into the category of "stuff that just works!"


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 10, 2019)

Been almost a year now having purchased a Prometheus Kappa Quick Release for the truck key on the key chain. The Lexan model still looks good and works just as required. Highly recommended.


----------



## orbital (Dec 31, 2019)

+
*
Tri-Flow* spray lube

Been using it for decades; the Teflon based lube is so indispensable to me, I probably have 2~3 cans around.
To help reduce oxidation or keep things running _really smooth_, you cannot go wrong w/ Tri-Flow.

..obviously, use grease when you need to use grease.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2020)

Water. 

How different things would be without that stuff.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 2, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Water.
> 
> How different things would be without that stuff.



Look up Brawndo: the thirst mutilator. [emoji16]


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2020)

Without water there'd be no clouds, rain, no rivers, no birds n squirrels or dogs n cats.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 3, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> Without water there'd be no clouds, rain, no rivers, no birds n squirrels or dogs n cats.


And no people. That may be a good or bad thing, depending on your point of view.
Me, I can take them or leave them.
P


----------



## orbital (Jan 7, 2020)

+

Strong & super quick to put together:

*Plastic Shelving units (Plano ect.)

*Zip tie a couple together side by side & have them leaning ever-so-slightly toward the wall, 
there are few things that have helped out organization more per $


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2020)

Agreed. We have some that hold more weight than I expected without any sagging in the middle. 
Some are very well manufactured and assemble proper very easily. Others have little spurs at the holes or at ends of the poles. In those cases I use a pocket knife to trim and spread liquid hand soap over connection points to temporarily lube the joints before assembling.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 9, 2020)

peter yetman said:


> And no people. That may be a good or bad thing, depending on your point of view.
> Me, I can take them or leave them.
> P



Now, now, Peter. Is it more fun to drink beer with people or by yourself. :buddies: 

HEY! BEER! That's another thing we wouldn't have without water.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 9, 2020)

Correct, if I recall correctly beer is 90% water.

Beer, it just works too. And three and four and.....
I've forgotten what we were talking about, have I ever said how beautiful you are?
... and slump.

P


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 9, 2020)

No beer, no dogs. Life without beer and dogs would be a lot different. 

And without water no bathing and we all know how that would end up. pee-you!!


----------



## RedLED (Jan 10, 2020)

Fixer,

What about Cats and whiskey?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 10, 2020)

Beer and dogs, both examples of how much God loves us; also two things that just work. 

Night night, Peter. Sleep well. :sleepy:Yes, yes. I think you're beautiful too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 10, 2020)

RedLED said:


> Fixer,
> 
> What about Cats and whiskey?



Most of the time, I think cats were created to remind us we're not really worthy of the love dogs bestow upon us. 

Whisky works, but not cats. We recently took down the Christmas decorations. The cat just slept.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 10, 2020)

Dogs have owners. Cats have staff.


----------



## wicky998 (Jan 10, 2020)

toothpicks

simplest things can get but just work

sorry if someone said this as I didn't read all 8 pages


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2020)

Tooth picks were a great invention. Those plastic numbers with a D shaped dental floss on the other end however are just too sturdy. A wooden tooth pick will probably break before a tooth does. Not those plastic numbers. Mrs Fixer found out the hard way. 

Toothpicks also make great mini-shims, cheese cube pokers and look really cool with an umbrella at the top in a fancy cocktail drink. 

Another thing that just works is the leaf blower.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 11, 2020)

Q-Tips. Nothing like cotton on a stick to help clean all sorts of things.
Slider plastic bags of all sizes. You can rereuse these over and over again and store parts for things like screws when you are taking something apart. I also save plastic screw off lids from bottles and jars of all sizes to hold screws and small parts when I take things apart.
Plastic In/Out stackable shelves. Get a lot of these and you can build a tall shelf and store all sorts of things in them. I also get shoe box lids that fit into the shelves and can slide them in/out of the shelves and store things on them like a variety of chargers and cables and stuff for audio and smart phones and such. 
Plastic TV dinner trays. Again for parts and other things. You can clean up and use a lot of plastic trays/boxes that food and other things come in to store things. I got some of these plastic boxes with green snap close lids at work that screws and washers and other fasteners come in and use them to store cough drops and mints in my tool bag.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 11, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> A wooden tooth pick will probably break before a tooth does. Not those plastic numbers. Mrs Fixer found out the hard way.



Making a mental note of this. Thanks. I'm sorry for her accident.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 11, 2020)

Notepad++ on Windows _64-bit_ version - if you've got the memory and/or swap space to pull it off, *it will open the file*.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2020)

Fire. That invention really changed things too. Works great at warming stuff, cooks food real sporty and when used on a stick was a lighting tool long before the flashlight. Hot showers, toasted marshmallows and charbroiled burgers would not be possible without it. 

The wheel. Another great invention. And speaking of wheels, ball bearings are pretty cool too. Makes said wheel last longer and roll better. 

Copper wire is great, bubble wrap, and the camera work well too.


----------



## orbital (Jan 18, 2020)

*~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

+

Bench vise is a must, for basement or garage work area.
Picked up a Yost ADI-5 over a year ago, to replace my smaller 1950s' unit (gave to a friend)
..mounted it w/ large Allen bolts on a hardwood bench in my basement.

Propane or MAP torch using a fine tip,, another absolute must for projects.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

I agree a bench vise is a must for sure to hold stuff for cutting and bending and with a flat surface area on it for straightening out metals. I have 2 metal ones and a wood one also. 
Channelock pliers. I had a pair for decades and never used them and when I got a job in construction I started using them and got used to them now I rarely use regular pliers. Ratcheting wrenches are nice too when you need a box end and are almost out of reach they will save your arm from being worn out. Magnetic tip screwdrivers are great too carry around 1 screwdriver and a dozen tips or more and they save you a lot of space for most projects. 20V impacts and 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 inch socket adapters are wonderful for tightening nuts up quickly and even helpful for loosening up nuts too in some cases can take places of a socket and ratchet wrench and with deep sockets can help spin down nuts a lot quicker. 
For yard work a 20v circular saw can make quick work out of small branches you can grab a handful and zip through them to cut to length really quickly vs cutting them with blade loppers just remember to keep your off hand clear from the saw blade. a long blade in a sawzall can also cut through hard to reach branches and cut roots at times. 
Step bits are nice also to quickly make large holes in metal that isn't hardened vs having to get up several bits and work your way up to a larger hole. 
Save cardboard boxes to cut up to use to work under cars to keep yourself cleaner and reduce rock and debris pain to your body. You can also use smaller pieces to work on a table in the house to keep from marring the surface and also you can throw it away if you get it dirty reducing clean up times.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Manual wall switches for lights. 

Sure I could make all of my lights "smart" so I could control them from a phone, but then every time I wanted to turn them on or off, I'd have to unlock the phone and start the app, which then reaches out over wi-fi or cell to the internet, which reaches out to a cloud based server somewhere else on the planet, which then authenticates the request and sends an acknowledgement back to the internet, then to my local carrier and then to my smart hub and then to my light. 

Or I could take 0.3 seconds to throw the wall switch.


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

The Smart Option sounds like it's solving a problem that doesn't exist.
P


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Manual wall switches for lights.
> 
> Sure I could make all of my lights "smart" so I could control them from a phone, but then every time I wanted to turn them on or off, I'd have to unlock the phone and start the app, which then reaches out over wi-fi or cell to the internet, which reaches out to a cloud based server somewhere else on the planet, which then authenticates the request and sends an acknowledgement back to the internet, then to my local carrier and then to my smart hub and then to my light.
> 
> Or I could take 0.3 seconds to throw the wall switch.



You have no idea how much complexity can be thrown at such a simple task...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 18, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



idleprocess said:


> You have no idea how much complexity can be thrown at such a simple task...



Lol, exactly Idleprocess. I forgot to mention the times when you run into internet congestion, either locally in your wi-fi, at the carrier's facilities or at the IOT provider's site. There are so many potential points of latency or outright failure. A low tech light switch just works and with zero latency. And it's simple enough that a dog can operate it.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 19, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol, exactly Idleprocess. I forgot to mention the times when you run into internet congestion, either locally in your wi-fi, at the carrier's facilities or at the IOT provider's site. There are so many potential points of latency or outright failure. A low tech light switch just works and with zero latency. And it's simple enough that a dog can operate it.



To be fair a lot of IoT could be run locally, but then how would it be monetized and/or run as a subscription service?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 19, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



idleprocess said:


> To be fair a lot of IoT could be run locally, but then how would it be monetized and/or run as a subscription service?




Correct on both counts.


----------



## orbital (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

+

_*Neoprene socks*_ (ones well over ankle)
The single best investment if you live in a colder winter climate; the benefits strongly outweigh breathability concerns.. trust me.

..put on 'over' your poly/wool blend socks, warmth is kept in & cold is not conducted

I use Neosock by Seirus


----------



## peter yetman (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

That may just be the tip of the year.
Thank you, I'll see if I can find some over here.
P


----------



## Poppy (Jan 21, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Part of my car prep is to keep extra socks, and thin plastic bags in the trunk, that can be put inside of wet sneakers or shoes in one of those "Oh $hit" situations. I've considered putting insulated boots in the trunk, but in fifty years of driving, I never needed them if I wasn't already wearing them.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 21, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Recycling in California. Two Subaru Foresters worth of plastic/cans/glass = $70


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



StarHalo said:


> Recycling in California. Two Subaru Foresters worth of plastic/cans/glass = $70



$70 -  How so?


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> $70 -  How so?



California Redemption Value, containers are 5-10 cents each. 

It's considered fraud to bring in containers from out of state to recycle, they already thought of that..


----------



## orbital (Jan 23, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

+

Yes Recycling works. 

I'v religiously recycled since the early 90s', everything you could imagine* yes it takes time.
Portland had somewhat strict laws & it became more than just habit. 
If someone needs explanation on resources & energy saved,_ well, I'll refrain here..
_
Now I'm at an age in which if someone doesn't recycle in an area that has it, I don't need to know another thing about them.



*I also compost effectively everything in my yard & I have many trees & natural areas ect..


----------



## theunwinder (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, you did say any product, right?! I am a parent and recently bought my daughter a "bean bag" chair on Amazon to fill with stuffed animals. Two birds, one stone. We can hide 30ish stuffies AND she gets a fancy new chair. It worked so well, and she had so many stuffies, that I ordered another right away. $20 on Amazon and such a win!


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



orbital said:


> Now I'm at an age in which if someone doesn't recycle in an area that has it, I don't need to know another thing about them.



Lots of handymen and tinkerers at the serious recycle place [copper vs "shiny copper" prices posted, lead acid batteries, etc,] we're a bit out of place without a truck hauling a trailer full of refrigerators and HVAC scrap; the guys who know _know_..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



orbital said:


> ...
> 
> Now I'm at an age in which if someone doesn't recycle in an area that has it, I don't need to know another thing about them.
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 24, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Gaffer's tape. It's similar to duct tape but without the sticky residue that duct tape leaves behind when removed. It's also much easier to tear off and you can write on it. It's like duct tape's classier cousin. Much pricier but for certain uses it's worth it.


----------



## orbital (Jan 29, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

+

Brita water filters & pitcher. 

1. drinking more water 
2. drinking less sugary or high fructose drinks
3. vastly less plastics produced
4. overall a huge money savings

I'v refilled mine easily twice a day for the last 15 years or so. One for coffee & one for everything else
I take my filters way longer than any suggestion,, like 150 refills.

The amount of dissolved solids filtered depends on area, but it sure can't hurt.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 29, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Brita water filters & pitcher.
> 
> ...



I've been using a Brita filter pitcher for 20 years now and if your tap water is good you can use them for a lot more than 100 refills. I've drank bottled water and brita filterers water and the difference is a lot of money saved less than a nickle per pitcher or less than a penny for the water in bottle water. In the summer I take some 16.9oz plastic soda bottles and use it for bottled brita water and free them and drink them instead of water on the job site that often is not cold or just refrigerated and gets warm in 20 minutes.


----------



## theunwinder (Jan 29, 2020)

I am bookmarking this thread right now. SO MANY amazing tips and products to try. Thank you all and keep it coming!


----------



## ironhorse (Jan 29, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

I am fortunate to live where I do not need a water filter.
I learned as a kid, if your outside and thirsty, the garden hose works.


----------



## idleprocess (Jan 29, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Brita water filters & pitcher.
> 
> ...



The only time of year I find myself really wanting a water filter are a month or two in the summer when the water company is cycling their purification chemicals and the reservoirs are at peak algal bloom. Otherwise the water in my berg is reasonably acceptable and bottled water is orders of magnitude more expensive.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Someone mentioned a garden hose. Another great invention that just works. 
Of course some are better than others but it can make water run uphill and be placed where ever you want said water (or other Fluids).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 30, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Eye glasses. Quickly approaching 63 and I'd be lost without em.🤓 I had my eyes tested and fortunately both eyes need the same amount of magnification. Semi-cheap readers work fine.


----------



## H4ppyB34r (Feb 18, 2020)

Knipex Parallel jaw pliers

I bought the medium size and Home depot becuase it looked like it would work well for getting a stubborn bolt out when i couldn't get a socket on it.

saved my knuckles and the bolt

i bought the 3 pack of small, med and large and gave the Med to my father in law, now he has a small collection starting too.

sometimes the Germans do get it right


----------



## orbital (Feb 19, 2020)

H4ppyB34r said:


> Knipex Parallel jaw pliers
> 
> I bought the medium size and Home depot becuase it looked like it would work well for getting a stubborn bolt out when i couldn't get a socket on it.
> 
> ...



+

Somewhere in this thread I mentioned Craftsman RoboGrip pliers,
they do the same thing by keeping the jaws parallel & they auto-size, so it saves one step.

there are times which parallel pliers are really the best tool & *super convenient*,
..just a no-brainer when you need a 'hold'


----------



## RedLED (Feb 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Gaffer's tape. It's similar to duct tape but without the sticky residue that duct tape leaves behind when removed. It's also much easier to tear off and you can write on it. It's like duct tape's classier cousin. Much pricier but for certain uses it's worth it.


We use roll after roll of Gaffer's tape in the photo business, however, Gaffer's tape is only temporary, if left on something a while the glue dries up and hardens, and the cloth falls off. It can be a hassle to remove it this happens!

Otherwise, it is wonderful!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



RedLED said:


> We use roll after roll of Gaffer's tape in the photo business, however, Gaffer's tape is only temporary, if left on something a while the glue dries up and hardens, and the cloth falls off. It can be a hassle to remove it this happens!
> 
> Otherwise, it is wonderful!



Ahh yes, I should have clarified that it's for temporary installations where you need to be able to remove it cleanly afterwards. I've used a lot of it to tape cables down on fancy carpeting without damaging it when I pull it back up afterwards. I've never left it on for a long time; I will certainly heed your warning.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Blue masking tape is a good thing as it can be removed a lot easier than regular masking tape and doesn't leave residue.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 22, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Zip Ties. 


Drops mic and walks off without another word needed.


----------



## RedLED (Feb 23, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Ahh yes, I should have clarified that it's for temporary installations where you need to be able to remove it cleanly afterwards. I've used a lot of it to tape cables down on fancy carpeting without damaging it when I pull it back up afterwards. I've never left it on for a long time; I will certainly heed your warning.


After using it on fancy carpeting, after peeling it off, I make a big ball of it and toss it at the ceiling and try to get it to stick. Sorry, sometimes photography can be boring! Just a little Photo humor.

ADD: While on the subject of Gaffer tape, and things that Just work, gadget maker, Peter Atwood, made some small spools that you could wind a few feet by one inch wide tape of any kind on it but it was made for gaffers tape in mind. You wound your tape on to it, and you wear it around your neck on a lanyard by itself or added with your credentials. Wonderful little thing, They are called the Atwood Roll Bars, I was able to get three. You can also roll some para cord on them as well, and I think we all like para cord around here. 

Before this little spool, I like others photographers, would wind a few feet of gaffers tape on a sharpie for when you need a tape, and don't want to carry the entire roll. Really you can find many things to wind some tape on for carrying it with you. The spools from 120/220 film used to be good, and you could get some at a professional lab.

Also, I get my tape at Mole's in LA, and they have the small rolls of tape to keep on you or in your bag. I recommend the small roll, and if you use black tape, use a silver sharpie for writing on it.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 23, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Silver sharpie: 
Another thing that "just works".


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 23, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Rare earth magnets:
Strong enough to be useful these days.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 24, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



Lynx_Arc said:


> Rare earth magnets:
> Strong enough to be useful these days.



I second that. Neodymium magnets are useful in sometimes unexpected ways, especially for mounting metal things to other metal things in a semi-permanent way.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 24, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I second that. Neodymium magnets are useful in sometimes unexpected ways, especially for mounting metal things to other metal things in a semi-permanent way.



I use them in a level at work and in flashlights.
Also velcro, which can be used to tie up cords.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*

Mika's Pocket Holsters. I bought one to fit my j-frame. The 342 or 642 fit just fine. Bought a back up, but I'll never use it. Just checked my email and I purchased my original, which I'm still using daily, 7-30-2009. $21.95, $26.95 shipped. I will out last it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 25, 2020)

*Re: ~Re: {{ Stuff that just works }}*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I second that. Neodymium magnets are useful in sometimes unexpected ways, especially for mounting metal things to other metal things in a semi-permanent way.



Agreed: K and J Magnetics sells cube magnets and others with holes in them; very handy for hanging things as well as removal using a string through the magnet's hole. I hung an old, pendulum school clock with magnets to a steel column.


----------



## orbital (Feb 27, 2020)

+ 

Ahead of the curve Chance


----------



## orbital (Apr 27, 2020)

+
*
GOO GONE

*gets sticky residue off stuff without gnarly detergents*,*
may require a repeat & a bit of work, but works great

..been using it for lots-o-years*
*


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 27, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> *
> GOO GONE
> 
> ...



I've never used it.... I use WD-40 on sticky stuff and then isopropyl alcohol to clean up the oil


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 30, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Ahead of the curve Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 30, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> *
> GOO GONE
> 
> ...



I used WD 40 or acetone for years. Still do some but goo gone and citrosol both work well without leaving a diesel fuel aroma. 
Goof off aint bad but not as good the others. 
Citrosol leaves a strong fruity smell so if you don't dig aroma the goo gone should be used. It's aroma is less strong. 

Zip ties are great.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 30, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> I used WD 40 or acetone for years. Still do some but goo gone and citrosol both work well without leaving a diesel fuel aroma.
> Goof off aint bad but not as good the others.
> Citrosol leaves a strong fruity smell so if you don't dig aroma the goo gone should be used. It's aroma is less strong.
> 
> Zip ties are great.



Acetone works well but melts some plastics. Methyl Ethyl Keytone works for a few things but is carcinogenic I think. Alcohol does wonders too and sometimes to get goo off a hair dryer can help a bunch or on a hard surface getting it cold and using a guitar pick to scrape most off them WD40 etc. Another thing that works is lighter fluid which is Naptha. Basically anything with a petroleum base can disolve petroleum based adhesives. One thing I do sometimes when my hands are filthy from working on a car is spray WD40 or brake cleaner on my hands and wipe it off with a cloth or paper towel. The advantage of WD40 is it is slippery so you can sometimes scrape on the surface without scratching it using it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 30, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Zip Ties.
> 
> 
> Drops mic and walks off without another word needed.





bykfixer said:


> ....
> Zip ties are great.


 
I remember when a friend first introduced me to them. I said - "What do I need these for?" He said - "Just take them. You'll figure it out."


----------



## bykfixer (May 1, 2020)

Riot police find them really useful.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 1, 2020)

I remember when zip ties were called paduit straps and had a square slipping toggle on them instead of the newer design.
One thing that I also found very useful is heat shrink tubing. Back in the time I first used panduit straps heatshrink tubing was something that I had never used at the time and found it essential for repairing wires. I've heard you can use plastic drinking straws as heatshrink also but haven't tried it and don't currently have any disposable straws. I typically use a cigarette lighter to shrink tubing.


----------



## orbital (May 1, 2020)

+

*1.25A* Deltran *Battery Tender*

*.. have a couple that I'd be guessing the decade they are from.


*standard lead acid batteries & deep cells,, really can't recommend trickle charge for AGM.
obviously, not Lithium; by now everyone knows you never leave a lithium battery on any type of charger, it ruins them.


----------



## scout24 (May 14, 2020)

A few generator-specific posts have been moved to this thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...81-Master-thread-for-disasters-and-generators


----------



## Burgess (May 17, 2020)

My trusty MH - C9000 battery charger (NiMH only)
served me very well for 13 Years.
Always worked like a champ,
and Never let me down !

Until yesterday, when it 
Suddenly DIED !
:-(
Flashing LCD display is 
now going TOTALLY GOOFY !

So I went online to buy a new one,
only to learn they've been
* DISCONTINUED * !

Their website says a
NEW model will be out SOON !

I'll be buying one, 
as soon as available.



_


----------



## peter yetman (May 22, 2020)

Acme Dog Whistle, so simple, yet it does the job. Without it our blind spaniel would be halfway across the North Sea by now.
P


----------



## Poppy (May 23, 2020)

Awesome P. I guess he is a good swimmer? ;-)


----------



## peter yetman (May 23, 2020)

Absolutely, but I had to teach him.
P


----------



## ven (May 23, 2020)

Going to throw G shocks in the mix, they do just work. Even casio's 3 decades old


----------



## bykfixer (May 26, 2020)

Coat hangers. 
Hopefully who ever invented the coat hanger got lots of royalty $. 
Not as versatile as duct tape, kite string or zip ties, but still pretty handy to have around.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2020)

A long long time ago I wound up using a coat hanger in place of a missing coaxial cable. Straightened it out and scraped the paint off of both ends. It looked really stupid but it worked and got me out of a jam. +1 for metal coat hangers.


----------



## StarHalo (May 26, 2020)

PhotonWrangler said:


> A long long time ago I wound up using a coat hanger in place of a missing coaxial cable. Straightened it out and scraped the paint off of both ends. It looked really stupid but it worked and got me out of a jam. +1 for metal coat hangers.



(and the secret to unjamming analog pay cable channels was to alter the inbound coaxial cable)


----------



## orbital (May 27, 2020)

+

*3M* double-sided tape (the extreme stuff)*___* 

there are times it's exactly what you need.

Tip:: clean surfaces w/ alcohol & warm the tape w/ a lighter :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> (and the secret to unjamming analog pay cable channels was to alter the inbound coaxial cable)



Lol. The early scrambling systems were almost that easy.


----------



## StarHalo (May 31, 2020)

Zip ties? Zip ties:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 31, 2020)

Lol. When the car hit that ditch and disintegrated it looked almost exactly like this -


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2020)

Vulcanized rubber. 
What a great invention that was. Tires, shoes, vibration dampers, mud flaps for trucks, shims for bridges, all kinds of cool stuff.


----------



## jrgold (Jun 2, 2020)

The Sawzall. Cuts just about everything: lumber with nails, drywall, branches and roots, sheet metal, pipes, rods. Tough as nails too, well actually tougher since it cuts through them. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 2, 2020)

jrgold said:


> The Sawzall. Cuts just about everything: lumber with nails, drywall, branches and roots, sheet metal, pipes, rods. Tough as nails too, well actually tougher since it cuts through them. [emoji16]



If I ever have to deal with tree/shrub roots again, I may well procure such a device rather than working them over ever so gently with the San Angelo bar.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 2, 2020)

jrgold said:


> The Sawzall. Cuts just about everything: lumber with nails, drywall, branches and roots, sheet metal, pipes, rods. Tough as nails too, well actually tougher since it cuts through them. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sawzall I agree!!!

Also a "snap line" 







About 4 years ago, the finished basement of a local church flooded out with rain water, about 2 feet deep.

When I realized it was my friend's, I volunteered to help. I got there a few days after other volunteers had started.
They had already filled two dumpsters with debris, and started ripping out the sheet-rock to a height of 24 inches.

Their method was to measure 24 inches, then use a level, and draw a line. Then score the line with a utility knife, and use it to cut through, and then chip away at the sheet rock with a hammer. Then shovel the little pieces into garbage cans and use hand-trucks, or a wheel barrow, to cart the pieces out to the dumpster.

A dozen of them were at it for a day or two, before it was decided to go to 4 feet high.

About then, I showed up, and was directed to clear out a closet that had a lot of exposed cables and wires, pipes, etc. and a section that ran under the stairs. It was a challenge, but two of us were at it and tediously made progress. I don't recall if it was later that day, or the next, that I completed my task and sized up the rest of the job. Oh NO!!! I couldn't believe what they were doing. And how they were doing it.

With my chalk line I snapped lines at four feet high.
Then I grabbed my Sawzall and inserted the longest pruning blade that I had.
I held the blade as close to the wall as possible, so that it made shallow cuts, through the rock, but would not damage any hidden wires or pipes.
Then with a utility knife, I made a vertical cut of the outer paper of the rock between the studs, and about, on the studs, and then gave it a kick. 
The rock came out in large easy to handle pieces, 8-12 inches by 2-4 feet.

It took two to three men to keep up with me to cart the rock out of there.

I became known as the man in charge of the sawzall. 

That's a tool that I have had for 40 years, and I may not use it even once a year, but there are times that nothing else will do!

Actually, I thought that I had written about this in the past.
Here is a more accurate story.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...t-just-works&p=4946343&viewfull=1#post4946343


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 2, 2020)

If I were to have to cut sheetrock like that I would try a circular saw and set the dept just right perhaps nailing a board on the walls as a guide to cut straighter.


----------



## jrgold (Jun 2, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> If I were to have to cut sheetrock like that I would try a circular saw and set the dept just right perhaps nailing a board on the walls as a guide to cut straighter.



only issue is circular saws kick up a big cloud of dust when used on drywall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 2, 2020)

jrgold said:


> only issue is circular saws kick up a big cloud of dust when used on drywall
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yup would make a lot of dust for sure but would be very fast. I've seen a hook like blade for oscillating saw for cutting the rock. I've also seen a sheetrock blade for sawzall too made by Milwaukee.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 3, 2020)

That pruning blade for the sawzall, worked really well. I had considered a circular saw, but figured that it would throw so much chalk dust into the air, everyone would have to wear dust masks.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2020)

Razor blade on an old-fashioned utility knife. How come it seems to take forever for one of those to get dull?


----------



## Poppy (Jun 4, 2020)

Monocrom said:


> Razor blade on an old-fashioned utility knife. How come it seems to take forever for one of those to get dull?


I agree, they really are a great tool. And when one edge gets dull, just flip it over and use the other. :thumbsup:


I carry one in a gerber as a money clip.


----------



## orbital (Jun 4, 2020)

+

https://survivalistprepper.net/98-uses-for-a-bandana/


98 is just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Spin (Jun 4, 2020)

I have the same gerber model & use a dime as a screwdriver to change the blade. Only thing is, i'd like to carry extra blades but can't find a holder for them.


----------



## jrgold (Jun 4, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> https://survivalistprepper.net/98-uses-for-a-bandana/
> 
> ...



agreed, or to take it to the next level a shemagh. I always have one in my pack when hiking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2020)

Nothing wrong with having both. Shemagh around the neck. Bandana in a pocket.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 6, 2020)

Spin said:


> I have the same gerber model & use a dime as a screwdriver to change the blade. Only thing is, i'd like to carry extra blades but can't find a holder for them.


I think I have a 5 blade holder in my tool box.
Searching for it, here is a ten blade holder, that might work for you.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07VK5HJY3/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Spin (Jun 9, 2020)

Poppy!!!! Thank you! I never knew they existed!


----------



## Poppy (Jun 12, 2020)

You're welcome Spin.
I hope you find what you are looking for.

I think the one I have also allows me to place the used blades into the bottom of the unit. That, if true would be particularly helpful, because disposing of used blades can be dangerous, to just throw in the trash. I'll usually put tape around the sharp edges before trashing them. Duct tape, if available, is the best for that.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 22, 2020)

Knots!

There are a few knots that I use more often than others. The one I use more than any other is known as "The King of Knots!" The Bowline.

It is easy to make, doesn't slip, and no matter how hard you pull on it, it is easy to take apart.

https://www.animatedknots.com/bowline-knot


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 23, 2020)

My favourite. I've towed a trsctor with a couple of thise, then undone them without a peep. I still have loops in some ropes that I didn't use bowlines on, from many years back.


----------



## orbital (Jun 23, 2020)

+

One of the best developments in the last 20 years~

*OxiClean

*yes of course laundry,,
but carefully mix/use in a carpet cleaner = magic! *:thumbsup:

*
add: I buy the powdered OxiClean in bulk


----------



## turbodog (Jun 23, 2020)

More power puller come along.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004FH66WU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

And high lift jack

https://www.amazon.com/Hi-Lift-Jack-HL485-Red-Cast/dp/B000688VNE/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2QRFXG9YHZN1E&dchild=1&keywords=high+lift+jack&qid=1592947691&s=hi&sprefix=high+lift+jack%2Ctools%2C233&sr=1-3


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 24, 2020)

Recently found myself making repairs to more chainlink fences than I wanted. Quick! To the rescue - PulJak. 






It works great on line repairs, but really shines on corners where there's nothing to secure a winch or come-along.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow! A nice specialized tool!

There's nothing like having the right tool for the job eh?

A couple of weeks ago, the swing gate on my hurricane fence wasn't staying closed. The latch was just about reaching the pole it clasped around.

I used a come-along to pull the fence gate and pole closer together. It was a little challenging, because the hooks on the come-along were too small to hook onto either pole.

That tool would have worked nicely.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 25, 2020)

May father always was extremely fond of having tools, he spent a lot to invest in having the right tool for the right job and when he died I inherited his tools and the right tool can make your day saving you a lot of time and effort and even reduce/eliminate injuries and when I find tools that I can use often enough for cheap on sale or used I often latch onto them. I picked up a come-a-long awhile back that I paid $15 for that costs about $60 normally in stores I think that I haven't used yet and was oogling a port a power type set but that I could have used a few times but it was over $100 and my budget was more like $10 for tools that I didn't need for my job. I also oogle over these huge lines of battery powered tools and such but you can spend $5000 on them sadly most of them I would probably not use often enough to pay for them in time saved. Tools are great to have but also can be very expensive to have for those who aren't rich it is often hard to make do with what you have and wish for what you cannot afford that is why I love this thread as many post cheap and easy solutions to common problems I would say anyone who has read through this thread probably has saved some time and money by the advice given.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 26, 2020)

My guess is that we are all tool collectors.

While doing any particular job, I find that if a particular tool will make the job easier, I'll buy it (if cost is within reason) and figure that I got the tool for free with the money I saved by doing the job myself, rather than by paying someone to do it for me.

KNOTS:

We all know the story of how the rabbit comes out of the hole, goes around the tree and back into the hole, in making a bowline.
Here is a video of how I usually make it a little quicker, where with a twist of the wrist, the rabbit is already out of the hole.
This gent shows how to do it around one's body, but that isn't necessary.

Another knot that I often use is the "trucker's hitch"
There are a number of ways to make it. One more elaborate than another, but if you know how to make a slippery half hitch, this method is easy, and the method that I usually use.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you Poppy, excellent video.
P


----------



## Poppy (Aug 31, 2020)

Staying with the theme of tying things down... the Nite Ize carabiner Figure 9 is a great product for those who don't know how to make knots, or those who just want to make life easier for themselves.

Regular carabiners are also useful tools that "just work."

Pictured here with one of my favorite flashlights Niteye MSC20 (except that I can't pocket carry it due to the magnetic rotatory switch, which sometimes self activates.)







I like the carabiner 9 better than the regular 9. It is just more versatile. 

Regular carabiners are also handy for making a quick connection.

Here I use three carabiners.
I took about a 12 foot length of paracord and put a small bowline at each end.
They got looped over the hood supports, and the hood was closed and they were not going anywhere.
Next I put an over-hand loop in the middle of the line, and I connected a carabiner to it.

So the first kayak is nestled into the two wedges of foam rubber that are hot glued to a closed cell anti fatigue pad, to keep the boat from rocking side to side.

The carry handle is snapped into the carabiner.

The next kayak is nestled into the first, and it has a short line tied into a loop with a carabiner attached which is clipped into the over-hand loop tied to the hood supports.




These two kayaks are pulled backwards to take up any slack in the front lines. Then they are tied with a single loop of paracord, and secured with a carabiner figure 9, inside the cab of the car.

The 3rd Kayak is secured by it's handle cord, and a carabiner to the second Kayak in the front.
It is pulled backwards to take up any slack, and then tied with a single loop of paracord to the other two, and the roof of the car and secured with another carabiner figure 9.






The back ends of the kayaks were tied to my receiver hitch. 

I also put a loop around the tail 25% of them just for better security, to keep them together.






When I bought my last kayak the blue sit on top, I did a covid pick up at the store. I am sure the people sitting in their car behind me were shocked to see that I could throw that on top of the car, and tie it off in about 90 seconds and drive away. I am sure they could tell that this was not my first rodeo. LOL 

I used to use a ratchet strap, but the figure 9 is SO much faster, they are never to be seen again.


----------



## orbital (Sep 1, 2020)

+

*Handheld rotary tools*
..using the small cut-off wheels, to little sanding/grinding attachments = they work where others can't.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 1, 2020)

I have a bit of a thing about carabiners.
I've always used them when sailing, but their main use is on our dogs' leads.
We've always had beagles, and the stress they put on conventional leads and clips doesn't bear thinking about. Until Harry, our present beagle, a conventional barrel lock carabiner did the trick, but Harry wriggles and pulls so much that he can unscreww the lockk and the twist the carabiner open.
A few years ago I discoverd a Black Diamond Magnetic Carabiner. The locking mechanism is controlled by two magnets which hold a latch shut. It's Harryproof and Yetmanproof too.
P


----------



## Poppy (Sep 8, 2020)

Now that's a healthy harness you have for Harry!

My son also uses a sturdy carabiner to connect his pit to his harness.

Last winter, when the days are short, I saw a gent walking his dog. The dog's harness, and leash had lots of 3M reflective cloth sewn into it. There was no mistaking that a person was walking his dog from a block away.

Reflective tape/material, is something that "just works!"

Personally, I wish all outer layer clothes had sufficient reflective material in them to be easily seen at night.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 8, 2020)

Shimano 105 components aka bullet proof. Mine are still going strong after more than 3 decades ( along with the Italian steel Gios Compact Pro frame ). Shimano road component hierarchy:

Dura Ace (thousands of dollars! the best)
Ultegra (not as costly as the top of the line - lighter than 105)
105 (as stated, bullet proof)


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Shimano 105 components aka bullet proof. Mine are still going strong after more than 3 decades ( along with the Italian steel Gios Compact Pro frame ). Shimano road component hierarchy:
> 
> Dura Ace (thousands of dollars! the best)
> Ultegra (not as costly as the top of the line - lighter than 105)
> 105 (as stated, bullet proof)



Nice! I have Tiagra on my bike. Looking to upgrade to a new bike that can run wider tires (28 maybe) and a step up to Ultegra. It's on sale but still having a hard time pulling the trigger.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 9, 2020)

When I wear my Shimano baseball cap half the comments are thumbs up by fishermen. The other half by bicycle riders. 

My oldest multi speed bikes have Shimano derailuers. They just work. I like their thumb shifters too.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 10, 2020)

I was going to comment on the fact that I still have a Shimano push button fishing reel from my childhood. It always worked flawlessly. 

When I was buying a 29 inch bike for my grandson, last Christmas, the owner of the shop mentioned that the bike has Shimano gears, and I knew that they were quality.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 11, 2020)

Even bad Shimanos aint bad.


----------



## orbital (Sep 11, 2020)

+

Yes Shimano makes great components.

Recently I sold some new & unused 'older' Shimano fishing reels & bike components on ebay for much more than I purchased them for.
Couple of my fishing reels made quite a firestorm on ebay,, did well on that.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 12, 2020)

markr6 said:


> Nice! I have Tiagra on my bike. Looking to upgrade to a new bike that can run wider tires (28 maybe) and a step up to Ultegra. It's on sale but still having a hard time pulling the trigger.



Nice. I'm looking to buy here soon and will upgrade to Ultegra also. Looking at either Litespeed or Lynskey.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 12, 2020)

peter yetman said:


> I have a bit of a thing about carabiners....Black Diamond Magnetic Carabiner. The locking mechanism is controlled by two magnets which hold a latch shut.



Yes those look nice, and love the look of Harry's harness. Peter, you're the first person I've seen using a locking carabiner on a dog leash other than us. Years ago my 50 pound Rhodesian Ridgeback mixed with a Shar-Pei saw a rabbit and ran for it. She was on a plastic coated steel cable tieout connected to my car with me nearby. When said cable ran out, the force broke the snap connected to the car. She was a tough dog and just fine, but did yelp at impact. Never did I use that kind of setup again. 

Here's a 3 minute 34 second video showing the carabiner leads and harnesses we use in public (not much at all these days). At the end is demonstrated our everynight lead choice for mountain forest evening walks where another human encountered would be rare, and twilight critter presence is expected. The dogs are loose >1/2 of the time. It is grosgrain ribbon secured with a quick release slip knot:

https://youtu.be/7pFydGiG0Z4 YouTube chooses the opening frozen image, not me. Sorry, And yeah, Hersha is a couple days past the peak of her estrus cycle. Hank is not entire.


----------



## Stoneking (Sep 13, 2020)

I love carabiners and after much research Grivel is by far the best design for my needs. I’ve tried magnetic carabiners but when dirt and mud are introduced they become unreliable, in my experience.
https://ibb.co/j3WSGDR
https://ibb.co/DKH0zgY

For a small keychain carabiner the DMM XSRE is, in my opinion, the best available.
https://ibb.co/3h8sXLZ


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 14, 2020)

For a locking belay carabiner, I prefer the Edelrid slider lock carabiner. It's easy to lock and unlock, is lightweight, and lays flat on the side (doesn't stress the gate when loaded resting flat on a rock). For nonlocking, I usually stick with Black Diamond Neutrinos as they match colors with my Black Diamond Cams and are a decent size and pretty lightweight. Favorite belay device is the Sterling ATS. Haven't found another that can be used as a tube style, figure 8, and autoblock, can adjust friction midclimb, and can lock off midclimb.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 18, 2020)

Back scratcher? A yard stick works.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 21, 2020)

Egg carton, as a organizer.

When I was a kid, I was very lucky. We had two homes on one lot, and my Dad's mom and brother lived in the back house. The basement of that house had two work benches, one for my dad, and one for my uncle. They had all kinds of stuff in there that could be used to McGyver repairs. Unfortunately they didn't have a lathe, or milling machine, but my uncle could stick weld with a number of car batteries chained together. He also had gasses so that he could braise things together. Oh yeah... we flew hydrogen balloons now and then.  

He dug a hole in the back yard, and with concrete made a mold to build fiberglass boats. I think he made three of them.

My dad had a large set of Craftsman tools/wrenches etc. and for a time in his life he was a professional mechanic. Man, did I learn a lot of stuff from him. One of the things I learned, when taking things apart that you need to keep the stuff organized so that you know how to put it back together.

Enter... Egg carton!

You keep the nuts and bolts together as you take them off of what ever you are working on, and put them into each of the little containers in the order in which they came out. He always had 3-4 egg cartons on a shelf near his work-bench.

One of his mottos... "a place for everything... and everything in its place." 
"Dad, I need a pair of water pump plyers, and some WD-40"
He'd say go to my tool box, third drawer down, you'll find the plyers with a blue handle. Then turn around, take two steps to the left, and reach out at shoulder level, and one foot above your hand, look for the WD40 on the shelf.

It's funny how that stuff rubs off. I now find myself giving similar instructions to my daughter or grandkids.

I'm in the process of getting my snow blower running and ready for winter. Squirrels chewed my fuel line, and I had to take a lot of stuff apart to get to it.
I used an egg carton to hold all the bolts and screws as I dismantled it. LOL... just like my dad taught me. Damn... I am getting more like my old man every day.

LOL... that used to be a curse.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for the fun read, Poppy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2020)

A good, modern, full-tang hatchet.
I do like traditional tools. And the vast majority are far better quality than modern-day examples. But hatches seem to be the exception to that rule. No more broken handles with the head possibly flying off towards someone. No more uneven grind lines.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 26, 2020)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks for the fun read, Poppy. :thumbsup:


Chauncey,
I'm glad you enjoyed the story. 

I continued to get my snow blower ready for service. After I replaced the fuel line, and cap, she wouldn't start.
Assuming that the carb got gummed up, I dropped the bowl, and sprayed it up good with gumout. The float was stuck, so I freed that up too.

It still wouldn't start, not even on ether, or gumout. 
Checked... no spark. Swapped out the plug, and then the magneto.
Unfortunately I got a bad part, and I wasted a good amount of time because my multimeter was left in my son's tool box, when he took it to his house, and I couldn't test the coil of the new magneto.

SO... I swapped in another magneto, and it'll run on ether, or gumout, but not from fuel from the tank.

For $14 I ordered a new carburetor, there are only a half a dozen screws/bolts to swap it out.

Well.. they are all frozen in place.

Enter the tool that just works, *The Hand-held impact hammer!*






I ended up pulling the intake manifold with the carb attached, and resetting the float height adjustment. I must have bent it when I freed it up initially.

So now I have a spare carburetor. 

I added a fuel shut off valve that came with the carb kit. Now I can shut off the gas, and run the carb dry for winter/summer storage.


----------



## orbital (Sep 26, 2020)

Poppy said:


> .
> 
> *The Hand-held impact hammer!*



+

Poppy, another super post!
that impact hammer is exactly the type of thing you spot at a garage sale_.
slowly pick it up, walk over to the owner & quietly ask "what do you want for it"_

Whatever dollar you pay, because they don't make stout stuff like that any more,, new stuff would simply fall apart.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 27, 2020)

Craftsman made a good one a few years back. I bought one to use on stuck lug nuts and such for taking wheels off junkyard cars perched up on cinder blocks where using a lug wrench could topple the car off its perch.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 28, 2020)

So how do they work, if you don't mind me asking? I had an automated centre punch that you pushed down hard and it clunked and made its mark Does the impact hammer work like that and just shatter the rust bond?
P


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 28, 2020)

It twists when you hit it with a hammer. Not much good if it aint lefty loosey, but perhaps just breaking the bond is good no matter which way the threads go. 
Tried looking up a schematic but google thinks I'm looking for reflective paint…… so never mind


----------



## Poppy (Sep 28, 2020)

Good morning Peter,
It can be used on left handed and right handed threads.

To use it, you put on the correct size attachment, whether it be a flat head, or phillips head screw driver, or 1/2 inch drive socket.
Then twist the body of the impact wrench in the direction that you want it to go. There is a heavy spring resistance, and it locks in place.

I imagine that internally, there is a twisted ramp, and that if you compress the outer portion of the body, it will turn perhaps a 1/16th of an inch in the direction that you set it to. 

In use, it applies torque in the direction that you want it to, when you strike it, and there is the added benefit of vibration. And in the case of a phillips or flat head screw, the driver is less likely to slip and strip the head than if just light pressure is held against the head by hand.

If you look at my picture you can see where I have held the outside with water-pump/channel lock plyers while I beat the crap out of the tool with a hammer.

Here is a link to its 1965 patent, with a longer description than I care to read.
https://patents.google.com/patent/US3366187A/en

And an internal diagram.
https://patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/ec/85/d6/aa7657d71bf4f1/US3366187-drawings-page-1.png


----------



## orbital (Sep 28, 2020)

peter yetman said:


> So how do they work, if you don't mind me asking? I had an automated centre punch that you pushed down hard and it clunked and made its mark Does the impact hammer work like that and just shatter the rust bond?
> P



+

It's very focused, downward energy motion to break rust bond.
You might say, _just use an electric impact hammer,_ well there are spaces or situations that's not possible or ideal. 
Also you just might want a more 'hand touch' on what you're doing.

Like anything else, prep work can be equally important;; some wd-40 or blaster/lube, let sit overnight, then maybe heat if possible.

_*focused energy motion*_


----------



## Poppy (Oct 9, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> It's very focused, downward energy motion to break rust bond.
> You might say, _just use an electric impact hammer,_ well there are spaces or situations that's not possible or ideal.
> ...


Absolutely! Prep work with WD-40 for overnight if possible.

A little heat? Can you pick out the fire-wrench in this picture?
It's been around the block a few times, but still works like a charm.

My Dad actually suggested using a soldering iron for heat. I never thought of that.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 9, 2020)

That dude Poppy, he LOOOOVES to solder! :laughing:


----------



## orbital (Oct 28, 2020)

+

Had a specific customization to do; needed to drill hole & tap threads, plus a few other things.
couldn't find my tap wrench (which was a cheaper one anyway) so I decided just to get a new one.
_ now I don't need to buy the best tools, since Craftsman isn't the same anymore, I really just go for value.

_Anyway, wanted to get a nice tap wrench for this project, so ordered up a Starrett 93B ,, 
all I can say is what a treat to use such a beautiful tool, so simple yet perfect in execution_.

_..did I need a $33 tap wrench, no, but this one I will not misplace_~ever

______

_my custom part came out great!, used my drill press, bench vise, bench grinder, Starrett_ & _a bit of paint._
(btw:: this custom part is inexplicably rare, just may look to see if it's already registered/Patented)




_


----------



## ironhorse (Oct 28, 2020)

I've used cheap tap wrenches and quality tap wrenches. You wouldn't think it would make much of a difference, but it sure does.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 29, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Had a specific customization to do; needed to drill hole & tap threads, plus a few other things.
> couldn't find my tap wrench (which was a cheaper one anyway) so I decided just to get a new one.
> ...



Wow!!! You used ALL the TOOLS!!! 

What a great day at the work-bench :thumbsup:

Back in the late sixties, I bought a tap and die set out of some guys trunk. They were really cheap, to buy  and they were made in Japan, when "Made in Japan" meant Jap crap. I may not have used them a dozen times in the last 50 years, but they are handy to have. Some of taps have flattened out, and others have snapped. I probably spent more for the replacement wrench than I paid for the whole set. So that I don't lose the wrench, I zip tied it to the handle of the set (it won't fit inside the box).


----------



## Poppy (Nov 3, 2020)

Need I say more?


----------



## markr6 (Nov 4, 2020)

Yeah that starter fluid. Never needed it for so many years until I bought a cheap-ish Ryobi trimmer. Once it starts getting cold at night (I leave it in the shed) startup get iffy. But the tiniest spray and it fires right up...and boy does it!


----------



## JimIslander (Nov 4, 2020)

bykfixer said:


> When I wear my Shimano baseball cap half the comments are thumbs up by fishermen. The other half by bicycle riders.
> 
> My oldest multi speed bikes have Shimano derailuers. They just work. I like their thumb shifters too.




I like their bicycle stuff much more than their fishing reels. Penn for me (I have plenty of both).


----------



## Poppy (Nov 4, 2020)

markr6 said:


> Yeah that starter fluid. Never needed it for so many years until I bought a cheap-ish Ryobi trimmer. Once it starts getting cold at night (I leave it in the shed) startup get iffy. But the tiniest spray and it fires right up...and boy does it!


I guess in part because it is already aerosolized, and I guess it is more flammable than gasoline, that if it won't start on ether, you might need to check your spark, and then compression.

We always had a can or two in our tool box for our boats.
It was fairly common that we would have water in our fuel. We'd have to drop the carburetor bowl, toss the water, and then give her a shot or two of ether to get her started.


----------



## orbital (Nov 21, 2020)

+

Basic leather work gloves, inexpensive _unlined _ones. 
Not sure how many I'v gone through over the years, but they are indispensable.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 21, 2020)

+1 on the leather and other cheap gloves as they save you from cuts and scrapes and when working on some thing save a lot of time on cleanup getting dirt and grease out from under the fingernails etc. Definitely recommended for trimming holly bushes.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 21, 2020)

Regular old drugstore alcohol. Not only does it disinfect things, it turns "permanent" marker ink into butter instantly for a quick clean-up or mistake correction.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 21, 2020)

Oh yeah... a big plus on work gloves!

I like the soft leather ones.

I also like the ones you can pick up at the Home Depot about $5 for a 5 pack of nitrile dipped cotton gloves. They are good for gardening (so your hands don't get wet) and I use them when working on my car. They are cheap enough that when they get greasy you can toss them. Although I have wiped them off on an oily rag to be used another day.

Since the back half is cotton, or maybe a poly blend, my hands don't sweat as much as they do if I were to wear nitrile gloves.


----------



## Haroldlutsen (Nov 21, 2020)

scout24 said:


> 1. Leatherman Sideclip. I NEED pocketclips, can't stand loose items in the bottom of my pockets, and can't really do belt sheaths day in day out. Probably my most used multitool. I had two, my son lost one, a member here found one for me in a hardware store in England and was kind enough to purchase and ship it to me. That is still new in box, while my original backup now gets used pretty hard.
> 
> 2. 4WR Vise Grip pliers. Look just like regular, but 4" long. Tiny but incredibly useful. I had wanted a Leatherman Crunch (Theme here?) but they were pretty expensive for what they are in my opinion. These 4WR's are light, locking, fairly cheap, easy to pack, and make great pot handles when cooking. Also nice to have a second pair of pliers for gear repair , etc. in the woods. Makes a great bit holder for the Leatherman bits, or others for that matter. I've got four or five of these scattered in bags, cars, trucks, etc. Pics side by side forthcoming.
> EDIT- Pics.
> ...



I’ve never found a suitable replacement for the leatherman side clip I wish there was something similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Knipex pliers ...





Megatrowned said:


> Haha! As I started reading this thread, this is the product I was thinking about mentioning! I've tried a number of tool brands over the years, and nothing grabs as well as these do.


Y'all beat me by 5yrs
Also the very first thing that came to mind when I saw this thread. There's a couple of 6" and a 10" Cobra that share space on a shelf in my tool cabinet with a Klein linemans tool, SK Facom universal pliers, Wiss snips, and a Klein 4 in 1 screwdriver-things I use fairly often, all of which "just work".
My power tools are mostly over 20yrs old, and my Makita circular saw and Milwaukee Super Sawzall definitely fall under the "just works" label. I bring my own stuff whenever helping someone with a project, because everything goes smoother with "real" tools than the cheap junk most people use.

But this is the "Adventuring and Questing" section, so I'll throw in my vote for:
-Katabatic Gear quilts-truly the best(no " " necessary) products of their type.
-Montbell down jackets
-Point 6 merino socks
-Patagonia Capilene baselayers
-Osprey's Airspeed suspensions(packs themselves could use a bit of work)
-Johnson&Johnson(Metolius and others rebrand it) climber's/coaches/athletic tape. Replaces moleskin, bandaids, first aid/medical tape, etc. Doesn't just do it all; does it better.
-Five Ten Canyoneer shoes
-Kahtoola Microspikes
-Black Diamond Trail (various models) trekking poles

-Most climbing gear. The thing I love about climbing gear, though I no longer use it, aside from occasionally rappeling, is that the nature of its use disallows the compromises we see practically everywhere else. People like to dramatize the importance of gear and tools of all sorts, but the one thing all climbing gear has in common is that the user's life literally hangs in the balance. If I were to make a personal "stuff that works" list, there'd be a multitude of recognizable brands and products, because it would be every single thing I own related to rock climbing. Except shoes. I don't know much about the shoes, and have only used one kind of Five Tens. 
Huh. Never thought about that before. Maybe that's why I could never climb more than 5.10s:thinking:
I should start my own brand, and call it Five Twelves!


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2020)

Snakes work pretty good at scareing the heck out of me. No brand or breed. Just any old snake will do.


----------



## orbital (Dec 29, 2020)

+

In the mid~late 90s' I buzz cut my hair, super low maintenance & saved me some money.
Then got 'normal' haircuts' for a few years.

About 12 years ago I bought a new pair of _*Wahl clippers *_for approx. $29 to buzz my hair.
(I cut my hair about 4~5 times a year)

The $29 clippers paid for themselves after the* second use* _ 12 years ago.
Cutting my own hair is one of many/many things I do to save money.

Wahl clippers work


----------



## markr6 (Dec 29, 2020)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> In the mid~late 90s' I buzz cut my hair, super low maintenance & saved me some money.
> Then got 'normal' haircuts' for a few years.
> ...




Yes! I honestly haven't went to get a hair cut since 1998. I've been doing it myself since then and went through maybe 3 clippers. I think one was Conair brand the others including the current Wahl. Probably spent $15-25 on each clipper. A savings of at least $4500 over time.

Plus it's just nice to be able to do it whenever. Or just clean up a little before a trip or vacation.


----------



## Owen (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow, that could have been my post, too! 
I'm also using Wahl clippers(and had Conair, originally). On my second set of Wahls, but it's been 15-20yrs since I started buzzing my own hair. I sometimes shave my head, but let it and my facial hair grow out, then use the clippers before shaving. And with different guards for body hair.
Might still be on my first Wahls if I'd kept them cleaned and oiled. Now I scrub them regularly, then lube and run the blades with sewing machine oil on them.
Bought an inexpensive rechargeable beard trimmer set of theirs on vacation last year, while getting scruffy on a 2 part backpacking trip. The charge light never goes off, but they get used a lot, and still work like new.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 31, 2020)

Oster clippers are great. Pretty pricey, but good tools usually are.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Dec 31, 2020)

A cheap 2" slipjoint folder made by some Chinese brand, Luatek. Cost me the equivalent of 2 US dollars, but it holds a very nice edge and is dead easy to sharpen. Super slim frame profile without being fragile, as well.


----------



## Owen (Dec 31, 2020)

Speaking of cutting stuff...how could I forget Corona pruning saws? The Mini weighs ~6.25oz, and can get some serious work done if you're willing to put forth a little effort.
Exactly 40min between these pics, on a day I was struggling with my back, and having to be very careful, make extra cuts, etc. Bet it would have been 20-25 min, otherwise.









Wonderful little tool that fits in my chest pack, or backpack's side pocket with a water bottle, when I expect to need it, and disappears into the bottom of my pack when I don't.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 31, 2020)

I have to agree... pruning saws are a very dependable tool.

I have a friskars but I understand that many if not most professionals recommend Silkys


----------



## orbital (Jan 12, 2021)

+

*Enamel coated, Cast Iron Dutch Oven*

sloooow* cooking in your oven, within that environment, just makes magic.




*around 205F  magic


----------



## Poppy (Jan 15, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> *Enamel coated, Cast Iron Dutch Oven*
> 
> ...


During a Boy Scout leadership training camping trip, we cooked lasagna in a cast iron Dutch oven, over and under charcoals. I don't know what temp it was kept at, but the trainer, used a infrared thermometer to check the temps at the top and bottom of the pot, and regulated the heat by placing more coals on top when needed.

I was surprised at how well it turned out.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 18, 2021)

How about when cooking on a campfire, wiping the outside of the pot with a little liquid dish detergent before hand.

It makes removing the sooty buildup very easy.


----------



## orbital (Jan 19, 2021)

Poppy said:


> How about when cooking on a campfire, wiping the outside of the pot with a little liquid dish detergent before hand.
> 
> It makes removing the sooty buildup very easy.



+

I had a cast iron skillet that I made corn bread (cake) in, what a total mess.
For a while, I didn't bother cleaning it out because I never put water to cast iron.

So one night having a bonfire, the bulb went off in my head, I just tossed the skillet in the red hot coals for 15 minutes or so.
That fully cooked out everything & I just (very carefully away from the fire) seasoned/cleaned with veg. oil

I may have the best 'seasoned' cast iron skillet around :devil:

*that really worked!!*


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 19, 2021)

A few times a year I take the accumulation of dead branches that fell from trees in my yard and burn them in a charcoal grill then use the hot coals to cook a batch of pan cooked popcorn. 

It started around 1990 when I did it and my young son said "dad, can we use those coals to cook some popcorn?" My son grew up and a I did not do that for a while then around 2010 I had another house with another tree and another grill. My wife's youngest helped me do the branch burn and remarked "I wonder what we could cool with these coals"…… "popcorn" I said. 

Now he's grown so the latest batch was shared with the hounds and Mrs Fixers talking bird who loves pan cooked popcorn.


----------



## orbital (Jan 19, 2021)

+

Next time your makin' pan popcorn, toss in an extra log for your brother, sorry to hear that.

*Nothing beats a good bonfire.*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 19, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Next time your makin' pan popcorn, toss in an extra log for your brother, sorry to hear that.
> 
> *Nothing beats a good bonfire.*



20 years ago, I'd light a bonfire and within ten minutes a couple of neighbors would magically appear for some fire-gazing n beer. 

Due to air quality and safety concerns bonfires were outlawed. Now it's 3x3x3 fires contained in a fire-pit.


----------



## orbital (Jan 20, 2021)

+

Logical timing here~

Kettle grills, or *Weber Grills just work.*









..just over 2 months to April


----------



## coffeecup66 (Jan 20, 2021)

Philips 109E5 CRT 19" monitor.

For the past 16 or so years that I've had it (bought new in 2004 IIRC), it has probably been on for the equivalent of at least 15 & 1/2 of them.







Just Bloody Works !


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 20, 2021)

Telescoping "bear claw" style back scratcher with a cast metal head. It feels sooo good for a dry itchy back.


----------



## coffeecup66 (Jan 20, 2021)

Geberit swiss made flush mecanisms. Installed mid 70's, still works, only had to clean off limestone deposit twice.

They still sell the model AND spare parts... if needed.


----------



## orbital (Mar 1, 2021)

+

Water & Fire resistant bag/case

Maybe not 110% waterproof or fire proof, but safe enough. Most important, all your key documentation is in *one place*.


like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TJMRKSW/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Poppy (Mar 8, 2021)

I know it has been mentioned before, but PB Blaster works!

Yesterday, my Dad and I freed up a siezed well pump that had been outdoors for 30 years, and sat indoors for the last five years after it siezed. Some PB Blaster, vibration with a small ball piene hammer, and time, and we got it all apart, and moving.

Today's project is to get the PVC needed to re-connect it so that well water can be used to water the lawn.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 8, 2021)

I agree. I had a stuck plug on a manual ford transmission on my mustang once that was an aluminum plug. I tried to muscle it but I was on the verge of stripping the socket hole (square). I used a cheater bar on a 1/2 inch breakover and it wouldn't budge without way too much pressure. I doused it with PB Blaster once, waited 15-20 mins and doused it again and waited half an hour or so then about an hour later total I got the plug out using a lot less force than I tried on it before. I was looking at taking it to a dealer and possibly having the transmission pulled and the plug drilled out and the transmission taken apart to get the shavings from drilling it out removed and then a new plug installed. Likely several days of work and perhaps $500-$1000 I don't really know how much it would have cost.


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 8, 2021)

If you drive any screws into old hard wood, take a tube of chapstick and rub the threads of the screws first. Makes them drive in so much easier.


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 8, 2021)

ironhorse said:


> If you drive any screws into old hard wood, take a tube of chapstick and rub the threads of the screws first. Makes them drive in so much easier.


In the same vein, my dad was a pretty good woodworker, and he always had an open wax toilet bowl ring on the workbench to dip screws in. They’re all beeswax and cheap and effective.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 8, 2021)

I've used a bar of soap when I can't find any wax around.


----------



## SCEMan (Mar 8, 2021)

The Weber Genesis grill in my avatar. Over 20 years old and works like new!


----------



## Poppy (Mar 12, 2021)

Weed and Feed for the lawn.

My wife wouldn't let me use any chemicals on the law, afraid that we would track it into the house and the dog would lick it up off of the floor and get sick.

I used to pull crabgrass, and weeds by hand, and sprinkle in some Kentucky blue seed, for hours at a time. One year I didn't keep at it as much, and the following year, it really got ahead of me. Soooo... I picked up a bag of weed and feed, and one day when she and my daughter were going to be out for the day, I ran down to my friend's house and borrowed his drop spreader.

The unit was frozen with rust, so I freed it up with WD-40 of all things 

Then I got to business... pushing the feeder in one direction, moving it over one row, and pulling it back, moving it over one width and giving it a push, then over again and pulling it back.

When I covered the front lawn, and returned the unit in better condition than when I borrowed it.

A couple of weeks later there was something wrong with my lawn. There were swaths of 6 inch grass, and swaths of 4 inch grass! 

Apparently the drop spreader doesn't work when you pull it, but rather, only when you push it.

There was a significant difference in the fertilized swaths, compared to the unfertilized swaths.

I therefore conclude, that weed and feed works!


----------



## orbital (Mar 12, 2021)

+

We have something called *Milorganite* , _kiln fired microbes that eat sewage._
I know that sounds really nasty, but in simple terms it's *grass food,* not grass chemicals.

Milorganite is the most basic recycling, making simple/dried topsoil = 

____________________________

I mulch my grass & mulch/compost my leaves in the fall w/ my mower,
I have ALOT of leaves in the fall

grass & yard food makes a happy landscape


----------



## markr6 (Mar 16, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> We have something called *Milorganite* , _kiln fired microbes that eat sewage._
> I know that sounds really nasty, but in simple terms it's *grass food,* not grass chemicals.
> ...



Love that stuff. It's hard to find sometimes. One Walmart store had bags marked down to $4 last year but my friend took them all. Yard smells like poop for a week but I don't care.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 16, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> We have something called *Milorganite* , _kiln fired microbes that eat sewage._
> I know that sounds really nasty, but in simple terms it's *grass food,* not grass chemicals.
> ...



I have a bag of it in my garage. I use corn gluten meal twice a year on the lawn; early spring and six weeks later. It’s organic and a low grade pre- emergent.


----------



## Owen (May 15, 2021)

Thought of this thread this morning.
I've had these for well over a decade, maybe close to 2.
Irwin Quick-Grip "mini bar clamps".
They still look good, and work like new, in spite of living in a toolbag, having been loaned out to neighbors, and being used for countless little jobs over the years.
Today, they're holding the delaminated soles of my awesomely comfortable, cheaply made, and horribly overpriced Xero sandals(which will certainly not be making this list!) in place while the Shoe Goo cures.




Super handy to have around!


----------



## markr6 (May 18, 2021)

^ I bought a set from Harbor Freight for about $5.99. One broke after the first use as expected.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 18, 2021)

markr6 said:


> ^ I bought a set from Harbor Freight for about $5.99. One broke after the first use as expected.



I have several of these in orange and red. When I looked at them in HF I saw the smaller ones had smaller bars in them and it is likely they just aren't made as strong as the longer larger ones with larger bars.


----------



## Owen (May 20, 2021)

Yeah, this is the "stuff that works" thread, not the Harbor Freight thread.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 20, 2021)

Owen said:


> Yeah, this is the "stuff that works" thread, not the Harbor Freight thread.


HF is one of very few places that sell them as a set, other places (if they even have them) you have to buy them in single packs and at times they don't have all sizes and it can run you in excess of $20 for the same amount. I am sure if you could buy a similar set of these in a higher quality brand for about twice the price it would be a good alternative. Maybe someone has seen such a set somewhere recently that doesn't require you to buy a ton of other stuff in a large set that you either already have or don't need for $20 or more. For the price even though the HF ones aren't very robust you can buy 2-3 sets of them and throw away them when they break not a huge deal. 
It isn't an elegant solution but it "works".


----------



## idleprocess (May 20, 2021)

markr6 said:


> ^ I bought a set from Harbor Freight for about $5.99. One broke after the first use as expected.


When I managed general workshop procurement for the local makerspace I quickly learned that the cost savings on HF quick-adjust clamps were not worth their short lifeapan - Irwin or DeWalt were better buys. They seem to work OK for ... _lighter_ ... duty than makerspace members subject them to, although a set I obtained secondhand also failed me in short order.



Owen said:


> Yeah, this is the "stuff that works" thread, not the Harbor Freight thread.


While I would be wary of using them for anything like vocational purposes, Harbor Freight has grown from their reputation as a source of tools with a _job-and-a-half_ lifespan to offering some actual values at the lower end of the market.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 22, 2021)

While much of the stuff sold at Harbor Freight is poorly made junk, I’ve found some disposable items useful. When I did electrical work, I found that most drilling jobs into metal can be done with 1/4 inch impact rated pilot drill bit, a 3/4 inch Harbor Freight Unibit/step bit, and a 12 volt Milwaukee Fuel Impact Driver. Saved me from carrying a whole pack of drill bits in my tool bags. The Harbor Freight wire wheels were useful for cleaning concrete off bolt threads. Some tools that you know are going to end up covered in something that doesn’t come off, or are used on a site where tools “walk off””, or get borrowed a lot are better bought cheap. Anything else, go for something that will last and is worth the cost.


----------



## idleprocess (May 23, 2021)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> While much of the stuff sold at Harbor Freight is poorly made junk, I’ve found some disposable items useful. When I did electrical work, I found that most drilling jobs into metal can be done with 1/4 inch impact rated pilot drill bit, a 3/4 inch Harbor Freight Unibit/step bit, and a 12 volt Milwaukee Fuel Impact Driver. Saved me from carrying a whole pack of drill bits in my tool bags. The Harbor Freight wire wheels were useful for cleaning concrete off bolt threads. Some tools that you know are going to end up covered in something that doesn’t come off, or are used on a site where tools “walk off””, or get borrowed a lot are better bought cheap. Anything else, go for something that will last and is worth the cost.



Makerspace users transform small tools into ... vacant spots on the shelf ... at a depressing rate. Drill bits become pins. Screwdrivers get ground down to make other improvised tools. Pliers get welded onto things to provide one-time leverage or heated with a torch into an unusual shape. Copper-only wire-cutters cut steel wire ... once-ish. While none of this was acceptable, it was also inevitable and simply _managed_ to an acceptable level.

Would better tools survive more abuse? Sure. But not long enough to justify their added cost.

We bought drill small-diameter bits, small hand tools, some shop consumables from HF; we did *not* buy clamps, bits, sockets, power tools, fasteners, blades. Another calculation was that anything small enough to readily 5-finger shouldn't be as good as what you'd buy for your own usage; the real value of the makerspace was the workshop and capital-intensive stationary tools, not the hand tools which merely need to be minimally satisfactory.

All of this was 5 years ago. Not sure what's changed at HF since then. I know most of their Predator line of engine-powered tools is well-regarded.


----------



## scout24 (May 23, 2021)

I own a sheetrock jack (panel lift) from HF that I'm using to do the ceiling in my basement. Might not want it for production work on a daily basis, it's worked as intended for what I need it for. And I'll sell it for half what I paid when I'm done. Want something from there that "just works" in the spirit of the thread? Look at their Apache cases. They're not Pelican, but they're damn good.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 23, 2021)

I have a wireless driveway motion alert device from HF that's been going strong for years. It recently had a failure due to corrosion in the 9v battery snap in the transmitter unit. I replaced it and it's running fine again. I've seen those 9v battery snaps fail in this way in a number of consumer devices.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 23, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I have a wireless driveway motion alert device from HF that's been going strong for years. It recently had a failure due to corrosion in the 9v battery snap in the transmitter unit. I replaced it and it's running fine again. I've seen those 9v battery snaps fail in this way in a number of consumer devices.


It they have wires on them they can be replaced. When I scrap things with 9v clips I save them just in case. One thing that you can do that isn't really pretty is take a 9v battery and tear it apart to get the terminals to wire to something. Luckily most of the time 9v don't damage much when they leak.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 23, 2021)

Good advice Lynx Arc. One thing I forgot to do that I might take care of at the next battery change is to squirt some No-Ox grease into the plastic shroud on the battery snap to seal the contacts from corroding again.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (May 23, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Good advice Lynx Arc. One thing I forgot to do that I might take care of at the next battery change is to squirt some No-Ox grease into the plastic shroud on the battery snap to seal the contacts from corroding again.


Yeah once they have been leaked on, contacts love to corrode easily. I have a few cheap lights that the contacts corrode slowly I have to get out my soft pink eraser and polish them up again. I've tried my best when buying things to see if there is a AA/AAA version of the device so I don't have to mess with 9V batteries. I got a temperature sensor that takes 2AAs instead of 9V and they now have 2AAA versions rather have the AA version myself a couple of L91s in it should last a lifetime as I was using it when C19 started to double check myself and after I got laid off I quit measuring myself daily. I replaced a clock radio that used a 9V backup with a coin cell backup version.
9V batteries are way too expensive for the amount of power in them.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 13, 2021)

idleprocess said:


> Makerspace users transform small tools into ... vacant spots on the shelf ... at a depressing rate. Drill bits become pins. Screwdrivers get ground down to make other improvised tools. Pliers get welded onto things to provide one-time leverage or heated with a torch into an unusual shape. Copper-only wire-cutters cut steel wire ... once-ish. While none of this was acceptable, it was also inevitable and simply _managed_ to an acceptable level.
> 
> Would better tools survive more abuse? Sure. But not long enough to justify their added cost.
> 
> ...


A few years ago I was surprised that two different people held HF electrical tools in relatively high regard.
One a high school shop teacher, and the other a working maintenance foreman for some high rise office buildings in NYC.

I have a HF cut off saw, and a HF Chicago Electric Oscillating Multi-tool. Neither gets a lot of use, but each has worked as one would expect. 

I see that they are now offering tools at three different levels of durability, each of course reflected in their prices.

I have destroyed a few of their magnetic bit holders in my drill, using it to drive nuts or bolts with a socket and adapter. I suspect that a ten dollar one will hold up better.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 13, 2021)

Continuing with the theme of the thread...
A hand truck!
It is an extension of a long ago invention... the wheel. 

I used one recently to drag my floor jack across the lawn to the driveway, and back. The jack is too heavy to carry, and it's little steel wheels get stuck in the dirt. The hand truck with 10 inch wheels made the trek easy.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 13, 2021)

2 and 5 gallon plastic buckets.
Very useful for carting stuff around in and tossing small trash and debris in so you can leave an area all cleaned up. It is often easier to deal with than a tool bag and water proof as you can set it down in a puddle and no worries. When you need to sit down because you are tired you can dump out the bucket and turn it upside down. They make bucket tool holders that work well for accessing a lot of hand tools too.
If you get the lids you can even store things in buckets and stack them on top of themselves. If you get different colors of buckets you can tell them apart and use one for tools, another for parts and trash. You can also turn them upside down to use as a small table and some have a slight lip on the bottom edge that can hold small parts on top so you don't have to bend down to the ground. Buckets can be tied onto ladders and used to hold stuff so you don't have to either juggle them or don a tool belt. I highly recommend the 2 gallon buckets as the shorter height can make it easier for some jobs as things can stick out of the bucket to be seen and grabbed easier and the bucket is lights and less bulky takes up less space. Ironically the cheapest place (so far) that I've found the 2 gallon buckets is... Academy Sports. The 5 Gallon buckets are I think about the same price range at Home Depot and Lowes I already had enough but wanted another 2 gallon bucket. During the hard late freeze we had here I was having faucets drip water and used the small buckets to save a lot of it and used it when I flushed my toilet and to water indoor plants and filled a half dozen empty 2 liter bottles up with water I saved. Not a huge savings but in some areas of the country where there is lakes falling fast and water rationing if everyone saves a gallon or two a day it could be huge when there is 10 million people using it.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 14, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> 2 and 5 gallon plastic buckets.
> Very useful for carting stuff around in and tossing small trash and debris in so you can leave an area all cleaned up. It is often easier to deal with than a tool bag and water proof as you can set it down in a puddle and no worries. When you need to sit down because you are tired you can dump out the bucket and turn it upside down. They make bucket tool holders that work well for accessing a lot of hand tools too.
> <SNIP>



I agree!
5 gallon spackle buckets are so strongly recognized in the trades that Home Depot, and Lowes sell the buckets with and without lids.

I've used them for carrying extra warm clothing and rain gear, and snacks a number of times when we went to watch the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade. They can be used as a seat if we get there early enough, or as a step stool to see over the crowd.


----------



## orbital (Jun 14, 2021)

+

*Utilize = to use something creatively* ____________^:thumbsup:


Long time ago, I had a roommate who must have been some Debate Club 'winner', he argued with me that utilize wasn't a real word..


______________________________________________________________________________________

Hand Truck* has to be Top 10 tools of all time.
*dolly


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 14, 2021)

Yeah I never just thought about it till now. You can take a 5 gallon bucket with a lid and make it a bug out bucket and put heavy items in it and items that need to be safe from water also and it can be used for one other things like putting ice in it, moving water around if you are outdoors, keeping tinder dry if you are needing to make fire outdoors. 

I also agree with orbital dollies are wonderful. I have a cheap HF dolly that I've used to haul 2 tool bags around on you need a bungie cord or two along with the dolly leave them attached to it so you don't have to track it down when you need it. The small retractable dollies are useful too as they fold up small enough you can toss them in the front seat of a car and they can haul 50 lbs of stuff on them with some care. I like the big balloon tire dollies but they can't handle really heavy loads very well they do make it a lot easier to roll over irregular surfaces. If I had money to spare I would get one of the dollies that also can be made into a cart. Another thing to have is a furniture dolly or rather you need a pair of them so you can move large items if needed. 

I like having some 12-14 gauge stiff wire on hand to tie things off with, you can have a bag too full of stuff to zip it closed and use the wire to keep things in it by running it through the handles. I've used house wire to tie things off to things like a bucket to a ladder to hold tools or trash. I've used stiff wire to tie all sorts of things together without being permanent. I like the straps of velcro that you can wrap around cords too.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 15, 2021)

Grado headphones. Made in the U.S.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 15, 2021)

Little Big Shot hose nozzle. Not the perfect nozzle but the smallest useful one that puts out a very tight stream of water. I got mine with the additional valve adapter which is neat. The valve slides back and forth to control water but is mostly on/off and can be used without the hose nozzle or with other hose adapters/nozzles/sprinklers. It is nice to be able to put the nozzle in your pocket and you can get it into tight spaces but the drawback is without the optional valve you have to twist it to turn on/off which can be a hassle. I paid $10 for both and at the time it was $8 for the nozzle alone but seems to be $10 for the nozzle alone at this time. I first saw one of these working with a plumber who had one in his tool bag. When I can afford another one I likely get a second one to put in with tools. the body of it is made of metal only the flexible insert that is squished by the ball bearing action is made of a flexible plastic sort of looks sort of like pex.


----------



## orbital (Jun 16, 2021)

+

Made some cables & connectors for various projects this evening

Used:

Bench Vice 
Soft jaws for bench vice
Wire striping tool
Soft silicone 10AWG (or what's needed)
Consistent heat soldering iron
Propane torch
Hammer driven crimping tool
Sharp scissors
Shrink tube 
Anderson Powerpole connectors

Point is, all of this is Stuff that just works,
not having any one or two, would have made the projects needlessly time consuming


----------



## Poppy (Jun 17, 2021)

I had to look up what a "hammer driven crimping tool" looks like. That is one cool looking specialty tool!

A bench vice? That is definitely a real man's tool :thumbsup:
My dad is in the process of moving from one Florida home to another. He spent hours pouring through all his tools considering which of the triplicates he could part with, there was one tool that there was no doubt that it was making the move with him... his work bench vice!

When I was a kid, my dad had a workbench with a vice that was part anvil. It must have weighed 40 pounds. Mine is much smaller, maybe weighs 10 pounds, but it is a handy piece of work.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 20, 2021)

A hammer style pincher is great for rebuilding the auto battery wire. I rebuilt a trouble plagued Chevy truck ground wire where exposed wire near the connector weathers and interupts the ground. Snip the terminal off along with the dead wire, install a new terminal at the insulation end and no more dead battery symptoms. It mostly happens at the block end of the wire of 2012 to 2014 Chevy trucks but mine was at the battery end of the wire. Apparently some S-10's were plagued with it also. 

A while back my side mirror on a Honda quit working. Eh, busted motor no biggy. But then the electric window quit rolling down. Then the driver side mirror, then the door lock……over a few weeks. So I bought a bunch of parts for the 18 year old car, and none solved the problem. Somebody told me I probably had broken wires at the door connector. So when I investigated the connector I saw a few broken wires and several more were frayed, as in would break soon. 
An exhaustive research at Honda sites eventually yielded how to repair them but it was like some secret or something. 

Turns out Mitsubishi makes many of the wire looms for autombiles and often over pinches the connector pin. That leads to broken wires on Hondas, Dodges, Toyotas and other brands at the door connection. It also took a while to find new connector pins and the correct pinching tool. Honda seemed to want that too to be a secret only Honda technicians are aware of. And they wanted over $100 for a pinching tool. Enter Mac Tools. 

One day my son asked me to take him to pick up his car at a shop as he was having issues with headlights. While talking to the mechanic he showed me the over pinched wire connector and his Mac Tools wire pincher. BINGO!! It was $75 but worth every penny. Instead of your basic wire pincher pliers that comes in butt connector kits this one is has two sizes of a male/female C shaped masher. 

Turns out auto part stores have those as well for around $20. But the difference is the Mac has a small head that fits in tight spaces. The auto parts store type is a universal type where the Mac is ideal for those 20-24 guage wires in door harnesses. 

So I'm going to say "pliers" are a tool that just works. Generic kind or specialty kind. They just work. 

I got the door connector working by replacing the pins of each wire on that car. When I started working on a Lexus I discovered Toyota not only doesn't hide the fact that some of their wires are screwed up, they have a manual that describes in detail every connector and pins to fit along with instructions on how to fix them.


----------



## troutpool (Jun 20, 2021)

Left-handed drill bits for extracting broken screws or bolts.

A couple of squares of thin latex in the kitchen for opening difficult jars and caps. The thin material works much better than thicker rubber openers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 20, 2021)

troutpool said:


> A couple of squares of thin latex in the kitchen for opening difficult jars and caps. The thin material works much better than thicker rubber openers.



Great suggestion! Where does one find thin squares of latex?


----------



## JimIslander (Jun 20, 2021)

This little stove. Just under 3 oz. Efficient. Boils water in minutes. Piezo start. Goes on all camping trips. The extra weight gets you a pressure regulator, which allows the stove to work well on low fuel canisters (they have much lower pressure) and at high altitudes. Also gives you a much wider burner with a built in wind shield.

MSR PocketRocket Deluxe


----------



## troutpool (Jun 20, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Great suggestion! Where does one find thin squares of latex?




I used one of those colorful, stretchy latex resistance bands, or exercise bands, and cut it into 6 inch squares.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 20, 2021)

troutpool said:


> I used one of those colorful latex resistance bands, or exercise bands, and cut it into 6 inch squares.



Thanks Troutpool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 21, 2021)

It's time for pliers to get another mention. This time it's going to be the smooth-jaw type. 







When you need to repair something you don't want scratched, they just work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 21, 2021)

Offset pipe wrench or what some call a finishing wrench. A must have tool for fixing commercial plumbing. I was looking at getting one a few years ago but then they were $45, I was shocked when I see HD has one for $29 now may pick one up at that price.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 21, 2021)

Yep! That's the price I paid last April. $44. I shopped locally, but didn't find them in stock at Ace or HD. So, off to the local plumbing supply store. 

Our church and school have 16 toilets and six urinals, the newest being 20 years old. It was time to stop wrapping the fixtures with shop towels when a repair was needed. 

While on the subject of plumbing, something else that just works is the Flushometer toilet valve system. The guy that invented them, William Elvis Sloan, was a genius.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 21, 2021)

Interesting about the flushometer. Guessing the bypass port is what gets adjusted to change flow timing and where bits of grit or precipitate impair the functioning. Sometimes a sharp rap with the side of a fist is sufficient to get the valve to close. Having worked in a school environment for over 20 years, we always have those valves running nonstop at times.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 21, 2021)

I bought a set of smooth jaw slip joint pliers for about $10 on ebay to work on things but it wasn't big enough for the nuts on flush valves it did ok on the sink nuts though. I saw Reed now sells an offset finish wrench but it could be a rebranded Ridgid these days you can't tell who makes their own tools any more.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 22, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Interesting about the flushometer. Guessing the bypass port is what gets adjusted to change flow timing and where bits of grit or precipitate impair the functioning. Sometimes a sharp rap with the side of a fist is sufficient to get the valve to close. Having worked in a school environment for over 20 years, we always have those valves running nonstop at times.



There are a few different things that can cause issues over time. They have a fix for most of them. https://sloanrepair.com/blogs/blog/sloan-royal-vs-regal-flushometer-comparison


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 22, 2021)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> There are a few different things that can cause issues over time. They have a fix for most of them. https://sloanrepair.com/blogs/blog/sloan-royal-vs-regal-flushometer-comparison
> I've been purchasing the new & improved version without knowing.


Yes, I"m sure you can repair them but unless you replace most of the parts that can go wrong at that time you will have other parts not replaced possibly fail sooner than you would if you put a whole new unit in and we had long travel time plus a 2 man crew that the client was being charged for and units were very heavily used in a larger grocery store. I just read the royal vs regal I've not noticed which ones we replaced but I have messed with new auto flush units of one brand and it was a disaster not sure why but we had leaks on about 1/4 of them and couldn't figure out how to stop them as nobody had experience repairing them. Hopefully they fixed the problem as brand new flush valves automatic or not shouldn't leak at all


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jun 22, 2021)

Just brewed coffee cup that won't burn your fingers and stays hot the longest? My n=1 is double walled glass cups [ small or large ].


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 26, 2021)

The drinking cup was a great invention. Double wall coffee cup? Neat-o!! 


Polarized sunglasses just work. Rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses. 

Polaroid, the company most think of as a camera company invented them.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 26, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> The drinking cup was a great invention.* Double wall coffee cup? Neat-o!! *
> 
> 
> Polarized sunglasses just work. Rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses.
> ...



Yep! 5S8 got me with the double wall coffee cup.  Ours are scheduled for arrival today. [email protected]@King forward to not needing to microwave my coffee two or three times.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 26, 2021)

I will only buy polarized sunglasses.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 26, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I will only buy polarized sunglasses.


Some electronic displays become difficult to read ...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 26, 2021)

archimedes said:


> Some electronic displays become difficult to read ...



Yup but you can turn your head 90 degrees and usually read them.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 26, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Yup but you can turn your head 90 degrees and usually read them.


That seems inconvenient to me :shrug:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 26, 2021)

Polarized glasses make portions of my car's dashboard display vanish completely. Mostly non-safety-critical stuff like temperature but still annoying.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 26, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Polarized glasses make portions of my car's dashboard display vanish completely. Mostly non-safety-critical stuff like temperature but still annoying.



LCD displays do that as they are also polarized and if the two get at the right angle you can't see the readout.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 26, 2021)

I also only buy polarized lenses. I thought that I couldn't read the clock on my car radio because the lenses made it darker. Who'd a thought?

I don't have a problem with learning something every day, because I often forget it and get to learn it again!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 26, 2021)

Poppy said:


> I also only buy polarized lenses. I thought that I couldn't read the clock on my car radio because the lenses made it darker. Who'd a thought?
> 
> I don't have a problem with learning something every day, because I often forget it and get to learn it again!



I've taken apart LCD displays and if you don't get them back correctly they end up negative colored that is the face is black and the numbers light colored.


----------



## Owen (Jun 28, 2021)

After a couple of decades using and killing cheap Torx bits, and recently stripping both of my remaining T6 ones on clip screws that they never got fully tightened, I finally stopped being half-assed and got a set of Wihas.
The set of 8 cost 6x what the little Husky 8 in 1 things(that I've ruined 4 of, total) do, but my clips won't budge, now, because I finally got something that actually works:thumbsup:




Should have bought a good Torx set a long time ago, as into folding knives as I used to be...


----------



## archimedes (Jun 28, 2021)

Owen said:


> After a couple of decades using and killing cheap Torx bits, and recently stripping both of my remaining T6 ones on clip screws that they never got fully tightened, I finally stopped being half-assed and got a set of Wihas.
> *The set of 8 cost 6x what the little Husky 8 in 1 things(that I've ruined 4 of, total) do*, but my clips won't budge, now, because I finally got something that actually works:thumbsup:
> ....
> Should have bought a good Torx set a long time ago, as into folding knives as I used to be...



Good value there, at six-times the price[emoji106]


----------



## Owen (Jun 29, 2021)

Absolutely. Those little Torx sets are probably the only tools I've ever skimped on, rather than getting what I wanted, as I didn't think it mattered much.
If I'd just bought a good set to begin with, I'd have been saved the hassle of making 4 trips, and that was just for the Husky sets. Before that were the Benchmade Blue Box sets, whose drivers were flimsy, too. The frustration that comes with each instance is what really makes it worthwhile, though. You think a disposable tool is ok when it saves you money, but if it's something that you'll actually use over time, buying quality always ends up being a bargain. 

As the saying goes, "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."


----------



## Poppy (Jun 29, 2021)

Owen, That IS a good quote "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."

You reminded me of another product _that just works!_

Loctite


----------



## idleprocess (Jun 29, 2021)

Owen said:


> As the saying goes, "The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten."



I used to know a guy who was legendary for his cheapness. His retort to that saying was _"...then it wasn't *cheap enough*!"_


----------



## archimedes (Jun 29, 2021)

idleprocess said:


> I used to know a guy who was legendary for his cheapness. His retort to that saying was _"...then it wasn't *cheap enough*!"_


On occasion I've had to use tools that I wouldn't want, if they were free.... :shakehead


----------



## Owen (Jul 1, 2021)

Had to call on an old friend to help me make big pieces into little pieces today.
Paid for itself on a little demo job the week after I got it, and still good as new ~26yrs later.





I have a bizarre relationship with this tool. I've abused it horribly, using it when a torch or chainsaw were really needed, running it until it was so hot I couldn't hold on to it, letting it cool off, then going again. But I've always set it down carefully, cleaned it after every use, and never allowed anyone else to touch, much less use, it. Never missed a beat on any job, big or small. If there was ever a power tool I'd say "just works", it's this one right here!

Never liked their circular saws(Makita!), but I was generally a big fan of Milwaukee's power tools from that era, and have several. Always wonder how the newer ones compare.
It looks kinda unwieldy in the pictures I saw, but I just found out there's an adapter for using the new li-ion 18V batteries on Milwaukee's older NiCad tools. Now I need to take my hammer drill and go look at the li-ions in person...

edit: Went by Home Depot this morning, and, uh...maybe there's no rush for li-ions just for my drill, especially since I don't have a charger for them, and just got 2 new NiCad ones last year:ironic:




I guess the little 3Ah ones would be enough for how little it gets used nowadays, though.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 11, 2021)

Milwaukie made the name "Sawzall" what it is. I remember seeing an advertisement for it where they cut a train car in half with it. Undoubtedly there are times when nothing but a sawzall will do. 

I have a black and decker that has seen it's turns around the block; like yours abused, but still wanting more. 






I've most recently used mine to cut sod out of my front lawn.

LOL... the way I abuse that tool, I am sure that it is grateful that I don't use it too often


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2021)

I abused a Porter Cable 20v Reciprocating saw so much it wore the brushes out on it. I replaced it with a newer model it was better but ate the 4Ah battery I bought off ebay (knockoff) but recently I upgraded to a Dewalt 20v compact recip saw (brushless) and with a 3Ah battery (21700s) I munched off a branch as big as my arm and cut it up in 6 pieces and still had 2 bars left on the battery. My wrist was a little sore the next day. Recip saws are the bomb for sure but don't discount circular saws some things they can cut better than a recip saw because the cutting action is continuous not cutting mostly on the pull. I do have a wood cutting blade that cuts on push and pull but it does shake you more as it wants to push back on you on the cut.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 11, 2021)

No doubt, Reciprocating saws can be hard on your joints, so one should be mindful to use the proper tool. It sounds like a chain saw should have been the tool of the day.

A chain saw has to be among the most dangerous tools on the planet!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2021)

Poppy said:


> No doubt, Reciprocating saws can be hard on your joints, so one should be mindful to use the proper tool. It sounds like a chain saw should have been the tool of the day.
> 
> A chain saw has to be among the most dangerous tools on the planet!


For branches less than 2 inches think a 6.5 inch circular saw beats the pants off a chainsaw in ease of use. It is only when you start getting larger than that, that a chain saw comes into play as smaller limbs not attached to the tree are hard to handle using a chain saw but a circular saw has a lot less kickback, weighs less, is quieter and you can easily use it with one hand all day.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 12, 2021)

A skil saw for cutting tree limbs? For my next trick: riding over Niagra in a barrel.


----------



## orbital (Jul 12, 2021)

Owen said:


> .. Now I need to take my hammer drill and go look at the li-ions in person...
> 
> edit: Went by Home Depot this morning, and, uh...maybe there's no rush for li-ions just for my drill, especially since I don't have a charger for them, and just got 2 new NiCad ones last year:ironic:
> 
> ...



+
*
Good choice on the Milwaukee CP3.0*
21700s' in them, 

only a bit wider & longer with decent runtime.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 12, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> For branches less than 2 inches think a 6.5 inch circular saw beats the pants off a chainsaw in ease of use. It is only when you start getting larger than that, that a chain saw comes into play as smaller limbs not attached to the tree are hard to handle using a chain saw but a circular saw has a lot less kickback, weighs less, is quieter *and you can easily use it with one hand all day.*


Yeah! That's going to come in handy sooner or later.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 12, 2021)

orbital said:


> +
> *
> Good choice on the Milwaukee CP3.0*
> 21700s' in them,
> ...



I have the Dewalt version and it works just as well as 2 layer 4Ah other brand batteries IMO. I didn't pay $99 for one got it off Ebay open box with a newer 2Ah battery and 4A charger for about $75 total. They make 3,4,6,6F,8,9F,10,12FAh 21700 batteries in Dewalt (F=Flexvolt 20V/60V), I have a pair of 8Ah that I got on clearance at Lowes they were selling leftover store displays I got an 8A battery and charger for $50 in dewalt bag and a hammer drill with 8A battery and charger and bag for $100.


----------



## Owen (Jul 13, 2021)

Poppy said:


> Milwaukie made the name "Sawzall" what it is. I remember seeing an advertisement for it where they cut a train car in half with it.


Ha! Never saw that. Stole the pic off the web, but I used mine to cut one of these into pieces that'd fit into the bed of my truck. Heck of a job for a Sawzall.




Great memory. Ex-gf had a house on 3.5 acres the frame had been left on, overgrown with brush that had to be cleared to get at it. She was at work, and it was in the high 90s outside. I was pouring sweat, and had blood running down my arm when I saw her 13yr old daughter videoing me, and asked what she was doing.
"I want Mom to see how hard you're working for her." Loved that kid...


----------



## Owen (Jul 26, 2021)

3M Filtrete 3US-AS01 undersink water filter.
I just left this review on Amazon:

"Rare for me to leave a review, but I'm here buying a replacement filter for the one in my home, and a new filter setup for my parents while I'm at it-though I did buy the 'Advanced' version for both this time around.
Quick, easy install. The filter greatly improves the taste of my tap water(tastes just like Dasani bottled water), and lasts so much longer than advertised that I'm reluctant to say how long I've been using this 6 month filter(way over 10x that), as it may be taken as a gross exaggeration.

I go through a lot of drinking water, buy a case of Dasani, whose bottles get reused multiple times, every few months, and refill a gallon jug that lives in my refrigerator every 2-3 days."


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 16, 2021)

My work truck was really dusty. I clean, clean, cleaned it but the plastic looked dull and faded when done. 
I sprayed on a product called 'black on black' by Chemical Guys from the car care section at Wal Mart and all plastics in the truck look brand new. 

It has a shine like armor all if you leave it alone. Wipe areas down with a rag in the first few minutes after applying and you get a nice matte finish. 

Another product by them called 'mat renew' got my dull/faded vinyl floor mats looking brand new. For about $20 my truck looked factory fresh on the inside and smelled like grape bubble gum for a day.


----------



## orbital (Aug 16, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> My work truck was really dusty. I clean, clean, cleaned it but the plastic looked dull and faded when done.
> I sprayed on a product called 'black on black' by Chemical Guys from the car care section at Wal Mart and all plastics in the truck look brand new.
> 
> It has a shine like armor all if you leave it alone. Wipe areas down with a rag in the first few minutes after applying and you get a nice matte finish.
> ...


+

My brother keeps his cars in showroom condition,, he uses *Chemical Guys* stuff


----------



## bluedog225 (Aug 16, 2021)

Subscribed


----------



## Poppy (Sep 5, 2021)

Bug Spray!

Last year when we moved into this house, it was nearly impossible to sit in the yard comfortably, due to attacking mosquitos. 






I read that a cap full of water, can host 1,000 or so eggs/larvae. Therefore it is important to eliminate sources of stagnant water. The rain gutters were full of debris, moist leaves, mud, and creepy crawlers, so I cleaned them out. The air conditioner condensate puddled in one location, so I put a mosquito larvae killing puck in the puddle. I then sprayed the yard, and underside of the trees leaves, with a back yard bug control. The brand I used was a liquid concentrate and was applied by attaching it to a garden hose. It was very easy to use, and worked great! No mosquitos for the rest of the season.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2021)

Don't know if they've made as far north as you are Poppy but the Korean tiger mosquito is said to be able to reproduce in a drop of water.

I do not know how far away they can sense prey but I've seen them flying about a 1/4 inch above my dad's concrete porch at least 10 feet from the edge, sneak a tastey bite from somebody's ankle and sneak back away undetected.




I use this stuff this year. Works well so far.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 19, 2021)

I don't know about the Korean Tiger mosquito, but according to NJ.com, this has been another banner year for Jersey mosquitos.

Minnesota has Paul Bunyan. The Southwest has Pecos Bill. We have the Jersey Skeeter — distinguished from all others, supposedly, by their size, aggression and uncanny ability to zero in, like a heat-seeking missile, on the tiniest patch of bare skin. 

We are however being infested by "Spotted Lanternflies" a crop molesting invasive pest. We're instructed to take a picture and report their location, and to squish them!

The lanternfly is an invasive species from China that wreaks havoc on agriculture. They aren't physically harmful to humans, but they threaten everything from oak, walnut and poplar trees to grapes, almonds and fruit orchards. It was first detected in the U.S. in Pennsylvania in 2014, but it has now spread to at least nine states, primarily in the Northeast. Growing numbers have been spotted in New York City this summer.









An update on the invasive spotted lanternfly, Lycorma delicatula: current distribution, pest detection efforts, and management strategies


eJournal about endemic and invasive pests in California




ucanr.edu


----------



## orbital (Oct 2, 2021)

+

Super helpful conversion tool, been using it for many years.
_.."units of distance, temperature, volume, time, speed, mass, power, density, pressure, energy ect.."_

*Convert* by Josh Madison : https://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/


----------



## chip100t (Oct 2, 2021)

For branches less than 2 inches think a 6.5 inch circular saw beats the pants off a chainsaw in ease of use. It is only when you start getting larger than that, that a chain saw comes into play as smaller limbs not attached to the tree are hard to handle using a chain saw but a circular saw has a lot less kickback, weighs less, is quieter and you can easily use it with one hand all day.


A neighbour of a friend of mine needed to prune a tree in his back garden and somehow fitted a circular saw blade to a 5” angle grinder removing the guard in the process and ended up losing a hand.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 2, 2021)

chip100t said:


> For branches less than 2 inches think a 6.5 inch circular saw beats the pants off a chainsaw in ease of use. It is only when you start getting larger than that, that a chain saw comes into play as smaller limbs not attached to the tree are hard to handle using a chain saw but a circular saw has a lot less kickback, weighs less, is quieter and you can easily use it with one hand all day.
> 
> 
> A neighbour of a friend of mine needed to prune a tree in his back garden and somehow fitted a circular saw blade to a 5” angle grinder removing the guard in the process and ended up losing a hand.


That is a huge amount more dangerous as 360 degrees of a saw blade unprotected leaves you no way to manage kickback at all, removing the protection from saws is just plain stupid overall. With the guard on it as long as you keep the blade side pointing away from you and minimize chances of kickback it is pretty safe.


----------



## LEDphile (Oct 2, 2021)

Lynx_Arc said:


> That is a huge amount more dangerous as 360 degrees of a saw blade unprotected leaves you no way to manage kickback at all, removing the protection from saws is just plain stupid overall. With the guard on it as long as you keep the blade side pointing away from you and minimize chances of kickback it is pretty safe.


Removing the guard from an angle grinder (even without a saw blade in it) is also a poor choice, unless you happen to like shards of abrasive wheel embedded in your body.


----------



## 3_gun (Oct 3, 2021)

Walls Steps Wheel Fire Bucket Lies


----------



## Poppy (Oct 13, 2021)

I recently obtained a Ryobi one+ reciprocating saw (Sawzall) and used it with a pruning blade to cut some tree roots, closer to the ground. They were high enough that my lawn mower blade would hit them.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 13, 2021)

LEDphile said:


> Removing the guard from an angle grinder (even without a saw blade in it) is also a poor choice, unless you happen to like shards of abrasive wheel embedded in your body.


I agree, I've never needed to remove the guard and definitely do not remove it when using a cutting wheel on it as they can literally explode into pieces throwing pieces that can slice off smaller body parts. For using a grinding wheel I've removed the guard on a very few occasions when there was no room at all to fit it in there with it on. I know that on some job sites OSHA folks demand you have both guard and the handle on them just to use them at all. It is important to use a handle too as kickbacks can find you gouging yourself by surprise.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 27, 2021)

The swing away jar openener tool still works.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 27, 2021)

Huh - I never knew this tool existed. Thanks Bykfixer.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 19, 2022)

How about "Hot Glue" as something that just works?

Yesterday, I soldered 14 pairs of wires together when replacing my car's radio with one that is Bluetooth enabled. Instead of wrapping each pair with a little electrical tape, I used hot glue.

I used to have a can of "Liquid electrical tape" which would have worked as well, but it takes longer to harden than the hot glue does to cool.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Feb 19, 2022)

Heck yes. Hot glue is amazing to bind things, as long as 1) they're not very sensitive to heat, and 2) you don't subject them to any tension or force afterward. 

The only nuisance I can think of is needing a hot glue gun and an outlet to plug it in.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 19, 2022)

I see that Ryobi makes one that takes the mini glue sticks, and runs on their One+ battery for cordless operation. That hasn't made it into my tool barn yet.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 19, 2022)

Poppy said:


> How about "Hot Glue" as something that just works?
> 
> Yesterday, I soldered 14 pairs of wires together when replacing my car's radio with one that is Bluetooth enabled. Instead of wrapping each pair with a little electrical tape, I used hot glue.
> 
> ...


If I were to solder in wiring I would use heatshrink tubing instead of tape it works way better and is far easier to manage. When I replaced my old car stereo years back with a bluetooth Kenwood I use crimp on connectors as the old stereo was done that way. Luckily the wiring color coding was identical I just left some of the colorered wire attached when I cut the wiring and took each wire separately cutting back behind the old crimp on and replaced it with a new one. It took me less than 30 minutes once I figured out the wiring. When I slid the stereo back in and turned it on it has worked almost flawlessly since with the exception of a few times it got hung up and I had to turn it off to reset it the bluetooth on it worked very well better than I expected being shielded in the dash.


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2022)

Here's a neat idea I'm going to try out this weekend. Spatongs? Tongsula? Whatever it's called it's going to be handy for flipping and grabbing stuff on the grill.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like a handy dandy!

A few years back, I made a fair amount of Custard when my wife was on a soft food diet. It's simple to make, and is nutritious. Essentially milk eggs and vanilla.

Well, those little 8 pack of em have come in handy many times, as reservoirs for dipping sauces, or for olive oil, to be spread with a brush, bar-b-que sauce, melted butter, or a variety of different spices.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2022)

Melted butter for dipping crab legs in…… 
Can you get lids for them for storing unused portions in the fridge? Or do you use "cling wrap"?


For a few years we saved Nyquil and other medicine cups like that wondering just what the heck would they ever be good for.

One day my ice maker konked out. So I removed some stuff from a freezer shelf and slid in an empty cereal box with Nyquil cups loaded with water. Ice just popped right out and until the freezer was fixed we had plenty of ice cubes.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jun 8, 2022)

Garlic mayo. Goes well with basically anything savory – salads, rice, fried/roasted meat, bread, bologna, cheese... It's far beyond a simple dip. Stupidly easy to make, too, if you have a blender or mixer.


----------



## Poppy (Jun 11, 2022)

Jean-Luc,
I love it.
Yesterday, I made a chicken sandwich. I mixed some mayo and some grill mates "Cilantro Lime" seasoning. Used it as a spread... yummy


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jun 11, 2022)

Poppy said:


> Jean-Luc,
> I love it.
> Yesterday, I made a chicken sandwich. I mixed some mayo and some grill mates "Cilantro Lime" seasoning. Used it as a spread... yummy


That sounds absolutely on point, Poppy. I feel like having some!


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 22, 2022)

I have a hand truck/cart that is used about twice a year. Each time the tires are flat. Today one of the tires had a hole in the tube. Replacing the $10 tube is a huge pain. A new tire/tube combo is $30. A solid rubber wheel is $35.






Sold!
Now the cart was $58 a few years ago. It's $130 and up now. Yikes. So I spent more for two solid wheels than the cart was new but...
No more flat tires. Ever. The tire/tube combo was rated to hold 400 pounds. The solid ones, 800. Ha, but the cart is designed for 200 so there is that.

Anyway, solid airless wheels just work.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 22, 2022)

I heard somewhere about someone putting something in air tires that make them solid not sure what though.


----------



## JimIslander (Sep 23, 2022)

bykfixer said:


> I have a hand truck/cart that is used about twice a year. Each time the tires are flat. Today one of the tires had a hole in the tube. Replacing the $10 tube is a huge pain. A new tire/tube combo is $30. A solid rubber wheel is $35.
> 
> View attachment 32473
> 
> ...



Yep. I convert any rolling devices I have to these after the first flat, and often before. Inflatable tires are only on many of these tools because they are cheaper for the manufacturer.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2022)

Years ago I worked on a construction project where we tested fresh concrete to make sure it met specs before going into what was going to be a bridge. I was a tester. The contractor was required to provide a wheel burrow for us to use to move the "sample" from the mixer truck to the testing spot. The load would be 300-400 pounds and it would be moved around 100 feet.

Each time the tire was flat. It would have been easier to move the load without a tire on the rim than with that tire flopping back and forth at random. Sheesh, that was annoying. I used a bicycle pump to pump it up. Next day it would be flat again. My boss brought a portable air tank one day and decided to fill it. Knowing it only took about 20 strokes with the bike pump I knew when he had placed the nozzle onto the valve stem and has passed the count of three it was going to blow up the tire. I plugged my ears.

By the count of 11 POW!!!!!. Several people jumped out of their skin. He giggled like a school kid. Well that meant the rest of the testing had to be performed with a flat tire. When I left work that day I went by a hardware store and bought a solid wheel and never had to put up with that crap anymore.

At the end of the project I took my wheel back! It's on my dad's wheel burrow to this day.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 23, 2022)

I have two hand trucks. One like Mr Fixer's above, and one hard wheels, appliance hand truck.

I haven't reached deep into my pocket to pull out the ca$h to get hard rubber replacement wheels for mine yet. Last year, I had a flat, and couldn't find my rubber tube repair kit. Harbor freight had the 10" tubed wheel on sale for $4.99. Boy that was less than the price of a tube repair kit, and less than the cost of a new tube. 

Replacement of the wheel is just: pull the cotter pin, swap the tire and rim, and reinsert the cotter pin.

Later I found the repair kit and I fixed the flat, so now I have a spare.


----------



## orbital (Sep 23, 2022)

+

We call them Dolly around here, used mine just yesterday & likely today.
Not sure how old it is, but it's probably 50~60 years old easy.

Honestly never really looked at the tires, because it always just worked.
Maybe something so helpful shouldn't be taken for granted..

= My Dad called them Dolly and he used them alot as a kid _before school _in the morning.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 23, 2022)

I call them a dolly too orbital, but figured more folks would know what a hand truck is versus calling it a dolly.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 23, 2022)

We call a four wheeled platform a Dolly


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 23, 2022)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I heard somewhere about someone putting something in air tires that make them solid not sure what though.


Cement 😁


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 23, 2022)

thermal guy said:


> Cement 😁


I think it was rubbery maybe too much fix a flat perhaps


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2022)

+

Over 26,000 hours.

The amount of time I have on several filament LED bulbs outside my house.
For how good/old school they look & the super low watts they draw,,

Filament LED bulbs just work


___________________________________________
add: I'll update whatever year they stop shining


----------

